# Is this Samurai really a Lunatic.



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ok, so i thought i would give this a go, (since i'm on here every bloody day, lol)

So to start off with a bit about me.

Been into bodybuilding since the age of 17 when i see Arnie for the first time and wondered what the hell it was and how the hell did he get like that. Picked up some weights and starting to love it.

For whatever reason it was on and off until about 5 years ago when i realised that i had gotten overweight. Deciding to do something about it almost a year later (spent the first year doing nothing but press-ups every single night) I joined a gym.

Now 4 years of solid training under my belt, (probably a few weeks off in a year to go on holiday and just generally have a rest) i'm finally getting the results i want.

I have gone from being silly at the beginning and listening too much to other people and their methods/pushing me too hard, getting some injuries and basically holding myself back to knowing what my body wants and needs and training injury free.

So. I have been on a cut for the last 6-7 weeks and am going to continue for another 5, which should take me to where i want to be. This is something i should have done a long time ago but history is history and i'm doing it now.

My ultimate goal is to be 17st ripped, full abs and a snake holding my bicep. (That's what Arnie was in 1975, the year i was born and i also happen to be the same stamp as him)

SO i have a way to go, before my cut i was 14st 8lb, after 3 weeks i was 13st 10lb. I have not weighed myself since then, but i look a lot tighter and seem to be looking bigger.

Stats before cut where.

Neck: 17"

Chest: 47"

Arms: 17"

Waist:35"

Thigh:28"

Calves:15.5"

Height: 6'1"

Stats 4 weeks ago:

Neck:16.5"

Chest:46"

Arms:just over 16"

Waist 33.5"

Thighs:27"

Calves: Not measured.

Current routine is no less than 12 reps on any exercise and moderate weight.

Monday: Full upper torso, including abs.

Tuesday: Full lower.

Wednesday: Rest.

Thursday: Full upper

Friday: Full lower.

Sat/Sun, rest.

This is working really well, my stamina has gone up, my strength has gone up, and i have maintained quite a lot of size.

My current diet for the rest of the cut is:

Breakfast:

4-5 eggs

Porridge with water

Half a grapefruit

EVery 2 hours after is steamed chicken or turkey with green beans, roughly 800-1000grms of meat every 5 days. Weekends i cheat and eat what i want, with moderation, i also have a drink of wine or Amaretto, (i know i can cut these out but i would go insane if i didn't,  )

I also eat peanut butter if i get peckish, and have been eating a packet of twiglets every night. I worried about this at first but i am still losing fat, so why try and fix it.

I have done a few cycles, steroids and pro-hormones, loads at the begging of my training, but that was because i was [email protected]

Currently on GHRP for appetite, injury repair, (not that i have any but just in case) sleep and anti ageing.

Anyway. I intend to keep this up to date so i can track my progress.

Today i have slacked, no idea why as usually i am pretty good but i have just done a packet of salt and vinegar twirls and a glass of Amaretto, mg:

Training went well today, although not to start with, but i chucked my headphones on and got into the swing of things.

I seriously feel that my cheat weekends are not doing me any good for the coming week, so next weekend i am going to lay off the sh1t and see what happens.

Tomorrow is legs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

About time 

Subbed!

Good luck you lunatic !!

P.S - no more drinking


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> About time
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> ...


 :001_tt2: Tell me about it. Thanks for the sub.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no pictures no sub


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> (spent the first year doing nothing but press-ups every single night)


Who was under you?? :tongue:

Great post Lunatic. I bow down with respect "we're not worthy" Wayne's World style LOL

FW xx


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> no pictures no sub


Pictures to come.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

FemaleWarrior said:


> Who was under you?? :tongue:
> 
> Great post Lunatic. I bow down with respect "we're not worthy" Wayne's World style LOL
> 
> FW xx


LMAO. Thanks FW.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Pictures to come.


sub from me to come


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Subbed if pics hehe


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Subbed if pics hehe


Dont jump on the band wagon... :2guns: :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

28 inch thighs!! ANIMAL! Mine are only 24


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck with this ..hope you get to were you want to be ........

subbed.....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> 28 inch thighs!! ANIMAL! Mine are only 24


They were, lol;.. still some fat to go before i am happy.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

roblee said:


> good luck with this ..hope you get to were you want to be ........
> 
> subbed.....


Thanks dude.

Well i have just finished the bag of crisps and now have a sore mouth from all the vinegar and salt. :sad:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

reckon i'll sub in on this, could be a good read


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

paul81 said:


> reckon i'll sub in on this, could be a good read


Again thanks for the subs.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Again thanks for the subs.


i hope you realise the pressure your under now to keep us entertained!! :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Subbed matey...

Glad to read a bit about you too..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

subbed on the promise of pics, will unsub if u dont get them up :rolleye:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

i love being a nosy barsteward and seeing what others get up to......

SUBBED:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

andy said:


> i love being a nosy barsteward and seeing what others get up to......
> 
> SUBBED:thumb:


Was that you in my bins the other day


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Was that you in my bins the other day


LOOK OUT THE WINDOW......IM BEHIND THE WEE BUSH.... h34r:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

andy said:


> LOOK OUT THE WINDOW......IM BEHIND THE WEE BUSH.... h34r:


Funny you call it that, its where the cat sh1ts


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Funny you call it that, its where the cat sh1ts


correction.....you THINK its the cat.........


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

paul81 said:


> i hope you realise the pressure your under now to keep us entertained!! :laugh:


Yeah, i know, realised that after i clicked "post new thread' :crying:



Milky said:


> Subbed matey...
> 
> Glad to read a bit about you too..


Thanks dude. Thought it was about time, i've been around long enough. :tongue:



Fatstuff said:


> subbed on the promise of pics, will unsub if u dont get them up :rolleye:





andy said:


> correction.....you THINK its the cat.........


I don't need to entertain when there are posts like these.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just come back from walking the dog and finished my last glass of Amaretto. Think this will have to be it for a while now, i need the energy for the gym after the weekend and it definitely seems to be the crap i am eating and drinking that hindering me.

Also; forgot this too.

Currently not on anything apart from creatine and fish oil. Wanting to get real food in me rather than sups, so i can train my body to be able to take it naturally so when it comes to ramping things up i can add protein shakes, home made protein bars.

By my reckoning, if i can still eat the same amount that i am eating now, then when it comes to bulking up i could probably get up to about 400grms or protein a day. The main thing is that when i am down to the percent i need to be, i can monitor the fat side of things and adjust accordingly rather than what i was doing before and just going for a great big slutty dirty bulk. At my heaviest i was 15st5lb, but that was around 18%bf Not good.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

amaretto is for women


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> amaretto is for women


Who give a fvck its £4.99 in Aldi,  :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> amaretto is for women


Tell me about it, your missus had a full bottle


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Ok, so i thought i would give this a go, (since i'm on here every bloody day, lol)
> 
> So to start off with a bit about me.
> 
> ...


With that diet mate do you not get sick of meat and green beans? I'd like to try a similar diet myself i think. Do you try staying low carb at weekends or litterally eat anything?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

willsy said:


> With that diet mate do you not get sick of meat and green beans? I'd like to try a similar diet myself i think. Do you try staying low carb at weekends or litterally eat anything?


The diet was really hard at first, i could only go about a day without having to go and buy packets of crisps and twig lets just to get some sugar and carbs in me, was a nightmare and i didn't think i could do it. Now 7 weeks in i feel that i can't go back. I have got to the point where now if i skip a meal, (which i don't, sometimes i might be late by an hour) i feel really bad about it, bait like missing a workout at the gym.

I started off the diet with everything dry which made it worse, so i added pepper, salt, mustard and mint sauce for some flavour.. NOw its just like having 5 roast dinners every day.

If i get bored with beans, i switch to brussels/spinach/broccoli and visa-versa, same with chicken or turkey.

Lucky for me i am a meat eater, always have been which i suppose is another plus side to bodybuilding. If ever we go to the all you can eat chinese all i have is a plate of all the meats, (get some funny looks) But i haven't done that in a while as the portion size is too large in one sitting.

Weekends i eat what i wan't within reason. I'm not really chocolate or sweet person and prefer natural food, but i do have a chocolate bar now and then. Most of the time i get munch as weekends we usually spend evening in watching a few films or something. SO its nice to sit in front of the fire and chill out.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/lunaticsamurai-albums-me.html

Pictures now uploaded to my album.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/lunaticsamurai-albums-me.html
> 
> Pictures now uploaded to my album.


Link didnt work mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Hmm?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Hmm?


Works mate, looking good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

vBulletin Message

Invalid Album specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

Thats what i get when i click the link. Weird


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

willsy said:


> vBulletin Message
> 
> Invalid Album specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> Thats what i get when i click the link. Weird


That's strange.... Do you have to be friends or something?

I can see them, can see his dog too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Come on we want pics in the journal  not links that don't work


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good luck on the journey buddy

No pics - No sub


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

cant see pics either mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's one.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

I like the sound of your lower/ upper workout spread through the days that you do it. Could you share it?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Sorry guys for the lack of pictures. I think that you have to be on my friends list to see them as it may be private album.

Had a really sh1t day today. Helped my parents out today decorating their front and back room, (wallpapering, ergh!!) But they are in their 60's and although my dad is ex army ex bricklayer, i felt i had to offer my help.

So i trained legs today and they are still aching now, think i am going to suffer tomorrow, but i really need to shock them into growing. Remasured them today as i thought that 28inches seemed a bit odd, low an behold they are not 28's but 25".. Not going to fret over that as it means that more mass i put on my legs more overall mass i will have. So that's my week point.

Had my usual breakfast this morning and after training came back and realised i had no beans left, all i had was broccoli, spinach, and brussels, in the freezer and i had to get down my parents to make a start on the house. So i chucked in 400grams of chicken breast that i had cooked for the day and ate that on its own.

Tonight i have come back and chucked in another 400 odd grams, maybe more, and woofed that down. Tomorrow i will have to defrost some of the stuff i have or go to telco and get some more beans. (favourite at the moment) (fvck me legs are sore, lol.. just tensed them in bed  )

And for some reason tonight i feel a little stressed out, don't know if its because of christmas looming or the fact that i will be doing my DAS next week, needless to say i have had a couple of glasses of wine since i have been in.

Day off tomorrow and i am back down my parents to finish the decorating, but my legs are killing me already from all the bending down hanging wallpaper, so i hate to think what they will be like tomorrow.

Going to it in bed and spoon in some peanut butter and have my night shot of GHRP.

Been having some fvcked up dreams on this Melatonin, really fvcked up, but thats another story.



nodrog said:


> I like the sound of your lower/ upper workout spread through the days that you do it. Could you share it?


My current workout is as follows. Wont go into days as i only do two in the same week so will just start with the first set and go through them all.

---------Chest-----------

Incline dumbbells: 3 sets of 12 reps 30-60 secs rest.

Flat Dumbell bench: 3 sets of 12 reps

Decline smith: 3 sets of 12 reps

Dips: bodyweight 3 sets of 12 reps

Nautilus machine: seat on the floor and really controlled slow reps, 3x12.

--------Back--------

Seated row: 3 sets 12 reps

Lat pull down (wide grip) 3 sets 12 reps

Lat pull down (close grip) 3 sets 12 reps

Reverse flies (machine) 3 sets 12 reps

-------Shoulders---------

Lat raises (seated) 3 sets 12-14 reps

Front raises (seated) 3 sets 12-16 reps

Arnies (seated) 3 sets 12 reps

-------Triceps-------

Tricep machine: 3 sets 12 reps

Barbell behind the neck (standing) 3 sets 12 reps

Close grip bench press: 3 sets 12 reps

(previous set doing chest warming up the triceps with dips)

-------Biceps-------

Machine curl: 3 sets 12-14 reps

Hammers (seated) 3 sets 12 reps

Dumbell curls (alternate, seated) 3 sets 12 reps

-------Abs-------

Torso twists on a decline bench: 3 sets of 50-60

Side raises: 3 sets 12-14 reps.

-------Legs-------

Squats barbell: 4 sets 12 reps

Leg press: 4 sets 12 reps

Leg extension: 4 sets 12 reps

Reverse leg curl: 4 sets 12 reps

Calve raises (leg press machine) 21's

Calve raises (leg press machine) 3 sets 12-14 reps, higher weight than 21's


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/lunaticsamurai-albums-me.html
> 
> Pictures now uploaded to my album.


link works 

not sure about subbing though :whistling:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> link works
> 
> not sure about subbing though :whistling:


Sub bitch, other wise i will outgrow you and come back for a neg. :thumb: :beer:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

When i get chance i will try and get some better pictures.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sub bitch, other wise i will outgrow you and come back for a neg. :thumb: :beer:


you know that will never happen haha .

im subbed already


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> you know that will never happen haha .
> 
> im subbed already


Got to test the water,


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

After polishing off about 100g of peanut butter i got so hungry it was untrue. So i had to go downstairs and finish up the bowl of Cottage Pie that the misses made earlier.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pics well done, u r a real person


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Pics well done, u r a real person


That I am but only half the man I want to be


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> "a snake holding my bicep"
> 
> I'm intrested to know what that means?


Take a look at arnies pumped arm from the 70's and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Quick update. My legs are smashed to bits. Having a lot of trouble standing up, think I over did it a bit yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> After polishing off about 100g of peanut butter i got so hungry it was untrue. So i had to go downstairs and finish up the bowl of Cottage Pie that the misses made earlier.


I hope that had sweet potato mash on it


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Quick update. My legs are smashed to bits. Having a lot of trouble standing up, think I over did it a bit yesterday.


LOL, think I'll be in that club tomorrow! Thank Flinty for that 

Can't beat the John Wayne with the sh1ts walk !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Quick update. My legs are smashed to bits. Having a lot of trouble standing up, think I over did it a bit yesterday.


I had the speed wobbles yesterday as well mate, Had a training partner for the 1st time and did an immense leg session loving the DOMS this morning


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> I hope that had sweet potato mash on it


 :whistling:



R0B said:


> LOL, think I'll be in that club tomorrow! Thank Flinty for that
> 
> Can't beat the John Wayne with the sh1ts walk !


Don't know about JW with the sh1ts, more like i have been battered by 20 squadies, lol.. Keep making groaning noises when i bend down. Today has been a nightmare wallpapering.



Breda said:


> I had the speed wobbles yesterday as well mate, Had a training partner for the 1st time and did an immense leg session loving the DOMS this morning


Got into the car after the gym and couldn't hold my leg still on the clutch. Kept thinking i was going to stall the car at every junction.

Just had a nice shower and again have not done too well on the diet side. Never got any chicken out last night and was down my parents this morning so ended up having a bacon and egg butty, stopped off at the chinese with the misses and had to share her dinner. Will down a protein shake tonight i think before i go to bed, but i can see me still being in pain tomorrow, not that it matters co's its upper tomorrow, as long as i am ok to bash legs again on Friday.

Needless to say i will be getting out the chicken tonight.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking goood in the pics mate, respect to you.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Looking goood in the pics mate, respect to you.


Thanks dude.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Looking goood in the pics mate, respect to you.


...somebody shaves/waxes


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

paul81 said:


> ...somebody shaves/waxes


Not me, i'm a hairless girl, lol.. Got about 12 hairs on my chest and thats about it...

Will come back in a bit when i have more time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Not me, i'm a hairless girl, lol.. Got about 12 hairs on my chest and thats about it...
> 
> Will come back in a bit when i have more time.


You busy counting those hairs


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Been a busy couple of days, finished the decorating at my parents which was just a pain in the ****. Don't ever buy Solvite wallpaper paste, the stuff is sh1te.

Also started my DAS on Friday too and was given a 125 for the day today to do with as i please, so i spent the whole day exploring my area, even though it was raining on and off it was still a good day.

Did a full body on Thursday but had to miss biceps and abs, (oh well it won't kill me) Didn't do legs either on Friday as they were still killing me from Tuesday.

I have finished the the ghrp6 and have gone over to 2+1925, pinning in the same needle twice a day. Weight is staying off me which is a good thing, but having been overweight 4 years ago my skin has gone a little loose, so i am just waiting for when it starts to tighten up.

Cheat weekend this weekend, and i started it early last night with a full house domino's x2.. Had the sh1ts this morning, but then thats the most carbs i have eaten since i started my cut 7 weeks ago, lol...

I know it won't make any difference but i am off the peps for the weekend, although i'm not taking enough to desensitise i thought i would give myself a break.

Looking forward to next weeks training.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

You have been busy!

Busy scoffing a dirty dominos LOL.

What you looking to get once you've done the DAS mate?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> You have been busy!
> 
> Busy scoffing a dirty dominos LOL.
> 
> What you looking to get once you've done the DAS mate?


I know, shame on me.... Was fvcking nice though, hahaha..

I don't know really, I love Harley's but i also love Sports bikes and especially the street fighter look. Sat on a nice 58 plate Fazer 600, but if i bought it i would have to go naked.. I will have to wait until i have passed and then have a look around and see what i feel comfortable on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I know, shame on me.... Was fvcking nice though, hahaha..
> 
> I don't know really, I love Harley's but i also love Sports bikes and especially the street fighter look. Sat on a nice 58 plate Fazer 600, but if i bought it i would have to go naked.. I will have to wait until i have passed and then have a look around and see what i feel comfortable on.


Fazer would a good starting point or a Bandit.....

Don't go for the Harley's until your 40+


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Fazer would a good starting point or a Bandit.....
> 
> Don't go for the Harley's until your 40+


Thanks..

I haven't got long to go, lol....

Besides if i had the money, then a Harley Dyna would be a no brainer for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thanks..
> 
> I haven't got long to go, lol....
> 
> Besides if i had the money, then a Harley Dyna would be a no brainer for me.


Cub 90.....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Cub 90.....


i'm not that fvcking old, :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

2 trips to macdonalds what the fvck is going on?????? :lol:

Ok, ok, so its Sunday for fvck sake leave me alone to get fat, hahaha...

Had my bike training today at 07:30 Jesus Christ it was cold this morning, but once i got my gear on it was nice and warm.

Out on a 500 today which was a big difference form a sh1tty 125.

Did a practice run on my MOD1 today which went really well, still have another 2 days to practice it before i do the real one.

Didn't want to give the bike back today, ok its a GS500 but i actually liked the bike, comfortable to ride, nice speed, (had the chance to open it up  )

Out again tomorrow early which i am really looking forward to.

Going to have to go up the gym later next week as i have got my riding lessons all next week so i won't get chance to go up in the morning like i usually do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a Beef Stew with Dumplings, that was my cheat meal LOL

Feel better now 

GS's are perfect for bike training, glad you had a good day out there mate!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> I had a Beef Stew with Dumplings, that was my cheat meal LOL
> 
> Feel better now


Alright, shut up. :ban:



R0B said:


> GS's are perfect for bike training, glad you had a good day out there mate!


I was actually thinking about getting one for my first bike to be honest, i know a lot of people would probably scoff but for a first bike i think it would be a good choice... After all, they teach people to ride bikes on them. Had a fantastic day, can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I was actually thinking about getting one for my first bike to be honest, i know a lot of people would probably scoff but for a first bike i think it would be a good choice... After all, they teach people to ride bikes on them. Had a fantastic day, can't wait for tomorrow.


Good shout mate!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

STUPID BIKES !!

Just be careful mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Had a late training day today because of my bike training, so i didn't get up the gym till about 1pm.

Had a good session did full upper apart from biceps and abs again as i had to get down the hospital to pick up some medication for my boy, none the less a good session.

First thing i noticed since my last gym time was i am more vascular, the snake is looking thicker and more definition all over. Had the weekend off of peps and took my first jab of the week about 4 ish. Immediately felt hungry so knocked down 400+g of steamed chicken breast, (thats how i cook all my chicken for the day) mixed with green beans. After that i snacked on Cashew nuts and i'll be doing another 400+g of chicken and green veg in about half an hour.

Will take my last shot of the day come bed time and i have a jar of peanut butter at my bedside with a spoon, just in case i get peckish.

Won't be training tomorrow as i am a full day on the bike, and have my MOD1 on Wednesday too, so this weeks training will not be that great, however i will try and get all my shots in and food regardless of gym time.

I've done some serious junk food eating over the last few weeks, mainly at the weekends including drinking wine and Amaretto, but after the bike training things will be back on par and i can focus better.

Headphones on today as i didn't want to be disturbed, so volume high on a bit of Nero/Example/Katie B/Tron Legacy Score.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> STUPID BIKES !!
> 
> Just be careful mate.


Being a learner and someone who is very conscious of bikes when i am out on the road in my car, i have become increasingly wary of car drivers, there are some right fvcking careless idiots out there and i don't even have a bike license yet, this is just observation from being out on the road as a learner. I can see why there are so many accidents now, as people seem to be blind to bikes.. You do get a few people that give way and generally see you a mile off, i'm assuming these people are bike riders themselves...

Its all good though, it will take a lot to disway me from getting my licence and getting a bike.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

YUMMY!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> YUMMY!!!!
> 
> View attachment 67417


you only allowed plastic plates :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> you only allowed plastic plates :lol:


Does it look plastic? don't tell my misses that, :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its not Swan is it ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Its not Swan is it ?


Wilkinsons, lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Wilkinsons, lol


I meant the bloody meat not the pottery you clump !


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> I meant the bloody meat not the pottery you clump !


 :lol: I'm having one of those days aren't i?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Back on form today.

Up the gym and absolutely smashed top half, felt the best pump in a long time and for once i looked in the mirrors and thought, "sh1t you look good."

Also noticed that i need some work on my traps as from the side, the muscles around my shoulder blades are dominating my lower neck muscles..

Diet is as normal today too but with an added ingredient, Thermolipid.

Struggled to shift that last bit of fat around the belly button so i have resorted in this to give me some help, this was probably the reason i had such a good pump as it made my workout better, (a bit like caffein ) gave a really good energy boost.

Taking 1ml every morning, but you have to be careful with this stuff as it is fvcking potent and makes you shake like a jittering idiot.

Usually chicken and green today too, and finished off the rest of the Turkey i had frozen. Weekends coming up but i may continue the weekday diet over the weekend as this week has been rather sh1t due to doing the bike lessons for the whole day. I won't even tell you what i have eaten over this last week, its a fvcking disgrace to be honest and i should be taken outside and shot.

Weekend off of the weights and legs on Monday which i am looking forward to.

But for now, its just chilling and watching some tv.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Back on form today.
> 
> Up the gym and absolutely smashed top half, felt the best pump in a long time and for once i looked in the mirrors and thought, "sh1t you look good."
> 
> ...


Oi tubby (motivation to loose that belly fat) you ok ?!

Good to here you've had a good session mate, when's the bike training finished .....?

No Ameretto this weekend then?! :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Oi tubby (motivation to loose that belly fat) you ok ?!
> 
> Good to here you've had a good session mate, when's the bike training finished .....?
> 
> No Ameretto this weekend then?! :lol:


 :lol: Tubby...

Passed my Mod1 on Wednesday, no faults, Mod2 was booked in for Thursday gone and the examiner cancelled, so i have to wait a couple of weeks now. Going to rent out a 125 so i can get some road time in the meantime as not having a bike to ride on is going to be a pain.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I intend to be strict this weekend mate, you enjoy your weekend to recover, its not a weekend off, we have to see it as a positive mate, not a weekend off the weights.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> I intend to be strict this weekend mate, you enjoy your weekend to recover, its not a weekend off, we have to see it as a positive mate, not a weekend off the weights.


As the evening has gone on i am feeling it now, very tight on the triceps rear delt and back, keep waving my arms front and back to stretch.

Forgot to mention too that i pulled a muscle in my forearm yesterday pulling my boot up? what the fcuk is going on with that?.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> :lol: Tubby...
> 
> Passed my Mod1 on Wednesday, no faults, Mod2 was booked in for Thursday gone and the examiner cancelled, so i have to wait a couple of weeks now. Going to rent out a 125 so i can get some road time in the meantime as not having a bike to ride on is going to be a pain.


Good idea to hire for a while, kinda sucks that they cancelled you!

T1ts!?! Just costing you in the long run isn't it.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Good idea to hire for a while, kinda sucks that they cancelled you!
> 
> T1ts!?! Just costing you in the long run isn't it.


Well they didn't actually cancel me its because the examiner never turnt up for whatever reason, ended up sitting there for 30 minutes before someone came out and told me. Bike cost is ok though, £15 for the day and all i have to do is fuel it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Well they didn't actually cancel me its because the examiner never turnt up for whatever reason, ended up sitting there for 30 minutes before someone came out and told me. Bike cost is ok though, £15 for the day and all i have to do is fuel it.


That's 10 quality chicken breast that £15 

I'm a tight **** with money :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> That's 10 quality chicken breast that £15
> 
> I'm a tight **** with money :lol:


I get mine from Bookers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I get mine from Bookers.


I'm hooked on butchers chicken at the mo, done me a wicked deal today


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> I'm hooked on butchers chicken at the mo, done me a wicked deal today


I should go to mine as i couldn't tell you how much it is there. I get 5kg frozen breast 75-80% chicken for £37 bags are massive and have about 20 breasts in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I should go to mine as i couldn't tell you how much it is there. I get 5kg frozen breast 75-80% chicken for £37 bags are massive and have about 20 breasts in.


I got today;

2lb Chicken Breast

2lb Mince

1lb Shin Beef (Caserole  )

2lb Sausages (about 18 of 'em)

6lb Beef Joint

1lb Pork Chops

36 eggs

All together..... £17


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0B said:


> I got today;
> 
> 2lb Chicken Breast
> 
> ...


cant talk about price on here m8 its against board rules :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> cant talk about price on here m8 its against board rules :lol:


Sh1t!!!

edit, edit, edit....... :scared:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Where's that Lunatic.......

Hope you haven't done yourself a mischief on a scooter


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Where's that Lunatic.......
> 
> Hope you haven't done yourself a mischief on a scooter


Hahaha, no chance of that.

Been busy lately so not had much chance to get on the internet.

Training is going well and back to eating rather sensibly again after a little bit of beaten track detour.

As i am typing this i have been up for 3 hours, (christ knows why i woke up that early) walked the dog and sat downstairs watching telly. Going to be rustling up some breakfast after i have typed this and defrost some chicken ready for the day.

Not going to be training today as i have too much to do.

Aching from yesterdays session and feel nice and tight.

Having a little trouble with the peps at the moment. Stopped for a few days as i noticed some minor bruising around the jab area. Usually i jab morning left side of belly button and night time right side, but the area's got hard so i stopped. Had a few days off and jabbed in the leg but this became a little uncomfortable too so the next shot i jabbed above my belly button, same thing happened and i noticed a small lump under the jab area so not too sure why this is happening. Peps are mixed and stored in the fridge, only taken out when i need them. I am drawing 6-1925 in the same pin, needles are new every time with swabs.

Think i will continue in the leg until everything has disappeared off the stomach area. Its not that bad if i am honest, almost like a nat bite under the skin, so i will see how it goes.

One thing for sure have i think 5 days off really made a difference in a lot of things, i noticed my sleep pattern change, my general well being and energy levels. Maybe it was in my mind but i certainly felt different and not in a good way.

Got about 2 weeks left on the cut, will continue with the Thermolipid until i finish then i'm thinking some d-bols and test maybe. I wan't to try TTM but after researching the Tren i have come to the conclusion that it is not for me. Tren is the No1 rage roid and i don't want to risk it, since i do have a tendency to have a temper, on occasion. 

SO for now i am going to enjoy the rest of my cut and see what the score is in 2 week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

So your all good 

Dirty Roider lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> So your all good
> 
> Dirty Roider lol


Who me? 

Been off the peps again lately... Started to itch now around the jab site so until i can figure out whats going on i am not jabbing. I have changed sites but every one itches and its making me feel like i have been bitten by nats. Very irritating.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Who me?
> 
> Been off the peps again lately... Started to itch now around the jab site so until i can figure out whats going on i am not jabbing. I have changed sites but every one itches and its making me feel like i have been bitten by nats. Very irritating.


Doesn't sound good mate, happened before....?

Did my first jab yesterday


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Doesn't sound good mate, happened before....?


NO never, so i don't really know what is happening. Clean pins all fresh front the packet, peps are in the fridge. I think that maybe i have just jabbed to much in one site.



> Did my first jab yesterday


Dirty roider.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> NO never, so i don't really know what is happening. Clean pins all fresh front the packet, peps are in the fridge. I think that maybe i have just jabbed to much in one site.
> 
> Dirty roider.


Guessing so, time for a new site then 

Yes, I am officially a Dirty Roider


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Guessing so, time for a new site then
> 
> Yes, I am officially a Dirty Roider


What have you started on? whats your goals?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> What have you started on? whats your goals?


To be as lean as possible , 14st hopefully with 15% BF 

At 12st 6lb at the mo.

Test Blend, Test E, Prop & Cyp. 4 weeks Dbol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I have just opted a massive page and lost the lot due to changing pages, so i all post up later when i am not annoyed at my stupidity.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I have just opted a massive page and lost the lot due to changing pages, so i all post up later when i am not annoyed at my stupidity.


PMSL!

Sign of old age


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Right, lets hope i don't fcuk up my post again.

So where am i?

Training has been shot recently to be honest, been redecorating and working so been busy plus i have had my mind on other stuff and not the gym. Today was my first day back after spits and spurts over the last 2 weeks. Diet has been terrible and been struggling to get any food in me christ knows why.

Pep wise i have had a break from that too, but started to get a niggle in my shoulder so i have gone back on it. Its still causing me grief and is making every site itch and have a hard lump underneath? would love some knowledge on this guys.

Trained today chest, back and tri's, going to do shoulders and biceps tomorrow and if i feel like i don't ache then i will do chest and back again. Have also slacked on legs too so i know that my next leg session is going to be a killer.

supposed to have 2 weeks left of the cut but to be honest i think i need to start gaining some size so its still going to be sensible eating but i will be eating a lot more and maybe chucking in some protein shakes to boot.

Training wise i might go back to 1 body part a day and going heavy again. see how i get on with it and if i stay injury free then i will continue, but for now see how things go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Get back on it you lunatic!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Get back on it you lunatic!


Brother i am on the muvva fcuker... Trained chest back, bi's tri's and shoulder today.. Felt fvcking amazing..

Eating is good, got all my dietary needs today including a protein shake. I am going to start going heavy again and eating a bit more now, need to pack on some serious size and reach my 17st goal, no more dicking about.

Was going to train tomorrow but i am aching today already so come Thursday i will smash it again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Brother i am on the muvva fcuker... Trained chest back, bi's tri's and shoulder today.. Felt fvcking amazing..
> 
> Eating is good, got all my dietary needs today including a protein shake. I am going to start going heavy again and eating a bit more now, need to pack on some serious size and reach my 17st goal, no more dicking about.
> 
> Was going to train tomorrow but i am aching today already so come Thursday i will smash it again.


Thats the spirit 

How's the bike training..... ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Thats the spirit
> 
> How's the bike training..... ?


Haha, totally forgot about that, passed my test a week ago and since then i have been itching to get a bike but no funds until after Christmas now.. Got a couple of minors but no biggy. Been looking at a Triumph S4 been offered one in blue for £1500 from the guys i did my training with, other than that its a Ninja, R6 or a Ducati 748.. But i am open to options none the less.

Training wise, i am aching like a bitch today, hammered 25kg with good form yesterday just to see where the strength was. just weighed myself for the first time in two months and i am up 7lb from the cut, so its good news. Will do measurements and pics later.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Day off today aswell so i am going to get the rest of the decorating sorted out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Day off today aswell so i am going to get the rest of the decorating sorted out.


Congrats on passing buddy!

I'd go for a 748, pure adrenaline rush from the noise they make.

So fvck the decorating and get testing bikes


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Congrats on passing buddy!
> 
> I'd go for a 748, pure adrenaline rush from the noise they make.
> 
> So fvck the decorating and get testing bikes


I do like the 748 but the handling on the S4 really appeals to me as a lot of people rate it on the twistes.

I also need to find out about insurance as i haven't a danny about how much it will cost. 36 nearly 37 years old? 0 claims on car? 0 points on licence?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

S4 would be the common sense buy defo and better to insure for a first bike.

Insurance probably be £5 for you as your nearly an old man 

They take pitty on midlife crisis cases :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> S4 would be the common sense buy defo and better to insure for a first bike.
> 
> Insurance probably be £5 for you as your nearly an old man
> 
> They take pitty on midlife crisis cases :lol:


Cheeky flump.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Wen't into the gym today for the first time in civvies and didn't even lift a weight, work that one out. lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Wen't into the gym today for the first time in civvies and didn't even lift a weight, work that one out. lol.


Work related......?!

Enlighten


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Work related......?!
> 
> Enlighten


No had some time to kill as i had to see a man about a dog so thought i would pop up and see who was about. lol.. Boring i know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> No had some time to kill as i had to see a man about a dog so thought i would pop up and see who was about. lol.. Boring i know.


You went perving didn't you


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> You went perving didn't you


 No chance, you haven't seen the old girls that go to my gym, none of that young fluff stuff.

Last couple of days have been a bit **** to be honest, diet has been there but it has been a struggle.

Training yesterday was crap, did chest and one session on back then i quit and came home, told myself that i would do the rest today, which i did but it took some effort. Strength was up but my mind was not there and i just wanted to come home.

I have also really neglected legs a lot lately, think its been a few weeks since i have done them, i just can't be bothered.

Maybe there is something in the water? who knows, hope i snap out of it though.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Day off today, thank fcuk i got the rest of the house done.

Been really craving sweets at the moment, keep wanting to go up the cash and carry and pick my self up some lollipops or something just to have on me throughout the day. Try convincing myself that it would not hurt if i ate 10 a day, lol.. What the fcuk am i thinking, why do i crave so much sugar?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My BIGGEST downfall mate, chocolate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> My BIGGEST downfall mate, chocolate.


Its really hard isn't it. I'm putting it down to the lack of sugar in my diet. But then i was never really a sugary person, the odd chocolate ba, the odd sweet, but i do like sweets, not jus thte taste of them, jus the idea, lol..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'm going to go into my gym tomorrow, and put the pin 1 plate higher than what i normally do and i am going to smash the living fcuk out of myself.

Can i get a FCUK YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Fvck yea


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Go on brother, in fact do my session as well coz l have just had tog o to my nephews birthday party.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'm going to go into my gym tomorrow, and put the pin 1 plate higher than what i normally do and i am going to smash the living fcuk out of myself.
> 
> Can i get a FCUK YEAH!!!!!!


Great mindset to attack a session with, go that bit heavier than last time and fvcking smash it out! :clap:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Go on brother, in fact do my session as well coz l have just had tog o to my nephews birthday party.


The way i am feeling at the moment i am going to do all my sessions right up till Christmas.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Great mindset to attack a session with, go that bit heavier than last time and fvcking smash it out! :clap:


Cheers... Game on.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Cheers... Game on.


Get some numbers up afterwards, I'm subbing to check the results out.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Get some numbers up afterwards, I'm subbing to check the results out.


Will do. ;D


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Well i smashed it. What a difference a focused mind makes.

Started of the usual upper routine but as i said went up a dumbbell weight or put the pin a plate higher, was surprised to see that i my focus made me put the pin 2 plates higher on some exercises, which means that i have not been training to my full potential.

Am very tight and know i will ache tomorrow.

Diet has been the same as usual apart form eggs this morning as i had none. But i did chuck 2 tins of sardines in tomato sauce in for good measure, 28 grams of protein for the two tins together.

Can't remember all of the numbers for the exercises as i train chest, back, biceps, triceps, shoulders and abs in one session. But i took a video of my last back set.

Remember that all my exercises have got to be a minimum of 12 reps, if i cannot do 12 then the weight is too heavy, sometimes i have been known to do 14-16 on some sets..

Video isn't brilliant, but i had to prop the phone up to another machine on the floor, but you get the idea.

http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/dd291/Samurai_040/?action=view&current=IMG_0767.mp4


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one. Glad the plan went well!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

The one thing i have noticed though, is that i have tarted to get a sore throat today..

Every person i know over the last 4 weeks have all got bad flu and bad headaches with cold symptoms, i have had nothing. Everyone keeps saying that i don't really get ill because of the lifestyle i lead, healthy eating, exercise, but i think that i may have finally given in to the bug. I fcuking hope not, not when things are going well in the gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Load up on vitamins, water and anything else you can get your hands on. Berroca is good with a vit c and vit d overload too. Remember only the weak get colds!! 

I've been taking 5000iu's of vit d a day for last few weeks and have sp far (touch wood) avoided all the bugs in the office.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Load up on vitamins, water and anything else you can get your hands on. Berroca is good with a vit c and vit d overload too. Remember only the weak get colds!!
> 
> I've been taking 5000iu's of vit d a day for last few weeks and have sp far (touch wood) avoided all the bugs in the office.


I usually overdose on the effervescent Vit C tabs, 2000mg every 2-3 hours, dose the trick..

I'm not an ill person, i might get a cold or flu once a year or so, but i hate being ill, such an inconvenience...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Try adding the d as well good for you anyway as a lifter.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ok, so measurements are all the same:

Arms cold, just over 16inches

Forearms 14 inches

Chest 47 inches

Waist 33-33.5

Legs 24 inches, (no idea why i put 27?)

Calves 15.5

Neck 17.

Weight has gone from 13.3st at the height of my cut, to 13.12st so thats a gain of 9lb and measurements have stayed the same, which i am pleased about. Hopefully i can put that up to 14.7st on the next course. I have seriously neglected my legs lately, was doing really well not so long ago, but for some reason i stopped training them, think it was because of random work situation making it impossible to train them. Legs tomorrow though so i will get back to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Some good measurement there mate, so what's the plan on the next cycle.....?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Some good measurement there mate, so what's the plan on the next cycle.....?


Going to keep it simple to be honest. 4-6 weeks of d-bol only, RHOMS pct throughout 1 a day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Going to keep it simple to be honest. 4-6 weeks of d-bol only, RHOMS pct throughout 1 a day.


Straight forward enough buddy. When are you starting....?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Probable after the weekend. My mate has got a pot of d-bols that he never used and said i could have them.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Probable after the weekend. My mate has got a pot of d-bols that he never used and said i could have them.


Good mate to have!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Probable after the weekend. My mate has got a pot of d-bols that he never used and said i could have them.


Brilliant! Free gains


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

He bought them off me in the first place quite some time ago, lol...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> He bought them off me in the first place quite some time ago, lol...


Even better


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Bottle of wine, roast chicken, spuds, veg and some nice gravy, followed by a raspberry sponge thingy with custard and a chicken sandwich for tea. Fire on, nostalgic tv and warm slippers.....

I reckon thats my Sunday sorted.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Bottle of wine, roast chicken, spuds, veg and some nice gravy, followed by a raspberry sponge thingy with custard and a chicken sandwich for tea. Fire on, nostalgic tv and warm slippers.....
> 
> I reckon thats my Sunday sorted.


Heaven mate.

The wife is cooking our Sunday lunch and l have had to tell her to do me a kids portion or she gets the leather... she puts enough on my plate to feed a small army usually.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Heaven mate.
> 
> The wife is cooking our Sunday lunch and l have had to tell her to do me a kids portion or she gets the leather... she puts enough on my plate to feed a small army usually.


Missus is cooking mine, fortunately i cannot eat a roast without it being a mountain size portion. The dinner is just too nice for that..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Missus is cooking mine, fortunately i cannot eat a roast without it being a mountain size portion. The dinner is just too nice for that..


Yeah its the bloating and not being able to move after thats the killer mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Yeah its the bloating and not being able to move after thats the killer mate.


Like i've got now... :lol:

Pudding is going to have to wait, might need a power nap first.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Training wen't well today, feeling the burn and kept pretty much all the weights at the level from the other day. Noticed a little pain in the shoulders though so have started to do some rotator cuff exercises just in case, (prevention is the best form of cure.)

Diet is normal so nothing to change there, apart from the fact that i have destroyed a telco cooked chicken in addition to everything else as i was hungry and just needed something quick.

Haven't taken the GH for a few days now, maybe this is why i have shoulder pain? Not getting the hunger pangs either that i usually get and have stopped eating a packet of twiglets a day.

D-bols have started today too and i will train like a madman until the course is gone, but i am only doing 4-6 weeks, probably just 4, 20mg morning and 20mg evening. I will up the food intake over this period too.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like you're in a good place training wise and got your cycle sorted to give you that extra boost to keep it going hard. Got to throw everything at it now the dbol is in mate. Good luck with the cycle.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like you're in a good place training wise and got your cycle sorted to give you that extra boost to keep it going hard. Got to throw everything at it now the dbol is in mate. Good luck with the cycle.


My training is pretty spot on all the time dude, apart from when i hit a bit of a negative stage and can't be bothered to train anymore, but that only lasts about a 3-5 days, then i hit it again. I have taught myself over the years that i am the only person i can rely on 100% to motivate me and get the job done. Saying that i fcuked around for the first couple of years, trying to prove myself and listening TOO much to other people. Should have known better, but you make mistakes and move on.

If i had done everything perfectly, diet and training then i should be 3 and a half stone heavier than when i started, but i am still at the same weight as i was 4 years ago, but i have gone from a 38 inch waist at 20+ BF to 33inch waist and about 12-14%bf.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mate the list of things I wish id done and not done when it comes to the gym over the lady ten years beggars belief!! This time its a no regrets, no compromise all out assault!

If only I wasn't so indecisive on my first cycle I'd be all set! 

It's great when it all falls into place though. Maintaining all those things is a challenge though!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate the list of things I wish id done and not done when it comes to the gym over the lady ten years beggars belief!! This time its a no regrets, no compromise all out assault!
> 
> If only I wasn't so indecisive on my first cycle I'd be all set!
> 
> It's great when it all falls into place though. Maintaining all those things is a challenge though!


My challenge will be to get to my 17st target and maintaing it with the same 33inch waist.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> It's great when it all falls into place though. Maintaining all those things is a challenge though!


My challenge will be to get to my 17st target and maintaing it with the same 33inch waist.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

> Those are the sort of stats I'd like to aim for over the next 12-18 months. Got the waist just need to pick up 2 stone!


That's been my goal since i started 4 years ago. I will get there, but it takes time and i'm in it for the long haul.

My step son asked me how long i am join to train for and my reply was;

"probably till i'm about 60-70 years old then i will take up smoking cigars and drinking whiskey, lol"


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Legs = Feel sick.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Really aching today for some reason, although not in my legs?

Chest back and shoulders are aching, but my shoulder pain has got a lot worse, now finding it hard to lift me arm also found i have numb hands in the morning.

Now i am definitely putting this down to the fact that i have stopped ghrp6 and cjc1925, and its been about 8 days now since my last jab, before that i had no issue with injuries. Now that is a bit of a pain in the **** to be honest, as i really can't afford to keep those peps up all the time.

I'm doing the usual rotator exercises but they have not done much yet and i always warm up and stretch before a workout

Diet was good yesterday and i have started adding a little bit of sweet and sour sauce into the chicken since i am not on the cut anymore.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Training went well again today. Was a legs day but i felt the need to hit some other body parts so i did biceps, triceps and 4 sets on chest.

Feeling really tight at the moment and muscles are full and hard, (love feeling like that) Seem to be more vascular today aswell.

Yesterday i had 400grams of Pork, 400grams of steamed chicken breast, 6 eggs and greens, some peanut butter and a bowl of weetabix.

I have started on the 6-1925 again and my shoulder pain is started to go down, although the itching is there from the peps, i am still going to take it, i only have 1 vial of each left, then i will get some more after christmas but i can't lift fcuk all on shoulders with this pain, not even my own arm let alone any weight.

Weekend off now, although i could do with training tomorrow, i might go up, see how i feel in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Legs, then Biceps then triceps then chest !! Was you Full of beans ?!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Legs, then Biceps then triceps then chest !! Was you Full of beans ?!


Today i was, lol...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Well its official, i have now succumbed to the cold flu bug sh1t everyone had and seemed to skip me. Had the sh1ts for the last couple of weeks and thought that it may have been my diet and yesterday the back of my throat was sore and swelled up. Took some beechams cold and flu tabs last night and this morning i didn't want to get out of bed, forced myself to get up, overdosed of vitamin C 2000mg and a multi vitamin and some more cold and flu tabs, got dressed and wen't for a sun bed. Still feel like sh1t but i am not going to let it get to me. The plan for the weekend is to carry on with the vitamins and keep on the move i will still be going to the gym Monday.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Well, i really feel like **** this morning, have actually been for sh1t about 6 times already. Had a sleepless night due to guts ache too. Sore throat is still there and there was blood in my snot this morning, but despite the misses saying i should go to the doctors, i'm not and will be going to the gym in a bit. No idea what i will be able to lift but i am going to try.

I know its sounds bad but its not that bad, (well i don't think so anyway)

Breakfast this morning, 6 eggs and a cup of coffee 20mg dbol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Get well soon mate 

I get a bloody nose on dbol, so maybe that??


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Get well soon mate
> 
> I get a bloody nose on dbol, so maybe that??


Yeah could be, never done dbol only cycles before so who knows.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Yeah could be, never done dbol only cycles before so who knows.


Keep plodding along and get well before Xmas day!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> Keep plodding along and get well before Xmas day!!


Cheers dude. I don't do illnesses, i'd rather get up the gym or get out and give it to someone else to be honest, i hate it. I actually feel fine in myself if that makes sense, although i am obviously ill, i don't feel it apart from having a sore throat and constant guts ache.

Misses is out today doing some last minute bits and has said she'll get me something to settle my stomach!.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Cheers dude. I don't do illnesses, i'd rather get up the gym or get out and give it to someone else to be honest, i hate it. I actually feel fine in myself if that makes sense, although i am obviously ill, i don't feel it apart from having a sore throat and constant guts ache.
> 
> Misses is out today doing some last minute bits and has said she'll get me something to settle my stomach!.


I'm the same mate, never one for laying up in bed milking a bug 

Hopefully she'll come back with a full chicken to settle your stomach :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Session went better than i had hoped today, even though i felt like crap i still lifted my usual weights, although i could have given up within the first ten minutes, but i forced my way through it.

Blasted arms better than usual too. Hammered 25's seated with nice control 12 for 3, so quite pleased with that, none of this standing up rocking the weights up nonsense, :lol:

Did 4 sets on incline instead of 3, as a mate called me during the first set so i was on the phone for 20 minutes before i told him i was in the middle of a session. I felt cheated so started again.

Food has been good today also, although i have eaten some crap, well not so much crap just not what i can use, muller rice and cheese pasty, lol..

Legs tomorrow:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Forgot to mention that the misses got me some tablets to settle my stomach, since taken them my stomach has gurgled but i have not needed a poo.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Maltesers, hmmm...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Maltesers, hmmm...


Fcuk me there is 8.0 grams of protein in every 100gram bag and my bag is 135grams, get in...

Shhhhh!!! we won't talk about the carbs, sugar.... Carbs, 61.8g of which sugars 53.2g


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Fcuk me there is 8.0 grams of protein in every 100gram bag and my bag is 135grams, get in...
> 
> Shhhhh!!! we won't talk about the carbs, sugar.... Carbs, 61.8g of which sugars 53.2g


You burn those carbs off chewing the maltesers so basically they are pure protein.... :rolleye:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> You burn those carbs off chewing the maltesers so basically they are pure protein.... :rolleye:


I think your liking..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Training is right out the window today. Flu has gotten to me now. Have loaded up on tablets but my energy levels are really low. I will try and still eat well today but so far i haven't even wanted breakfast. I can tell by the nature of this that it will clear in a couple of days, it s not one of those long lasting bugs..

Today was supposed to be legs, but if i feel better tomorrow on my usual day off then i will do legs then.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Enter the Dragon when your feeling like sh1t,


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

6 eggs, wollop!!.

C'mon its a start.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Why hello i just founbd this journal.. looks like i need to catch up .. see ya in a bit !!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Why hello i just founbd this journal.. looks like i need to catch up .. see ya in a bit !!!!


Bout fcuking time.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok here i am..

so training looks like it goes well in fits and starts, but your on it at the minute apart from a snotty cold, and it looks like you also have bed cravings and scoff too much crap now and again lol..

pretty standard there then mate hahaha

keep up the good work.. make 2012 your year for massive target achieving mate !!! i feel like a lot of us are going to have a good year next year if we all continue to support each other X


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> ok here i am..
> 
> so training looks like it goes well in fits and starts, but your on it at the minute apart from a snotty cold, and it looks like you also have bed cravings and scoff too much crap now and again lol..
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, (was reading another thread and clicked new posts to see i had 30 flipping likes, lol)

Fits and starts is true, its very hard trying to stay focused 100% of the time, but i am there more than not, so thats a good thing. Next year is going to be a big year for me, i wan't to at least be near the 15st mark by my birthday, which is Feb 28th, ahem, hint. 

I think its achievable, if i can keep to the current diet, (maybe a little cleaner) and keep the cycles simple, i.e. d-bol only 4-6 weeks.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Plus with the determination i have got, i will be p1ssing all over you lot in no time.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Had a sun bed earlier, vitamin D should be good for the illness, fcuking getting on my tits now, all sweaty and bunged up, going up the gym tomorrow fcuk it, can't be having this anymore.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Had a sun bed earlier, vitamin D should be good for the illness, fcuking getting on my tits now, all sweaty and bunged up, going up the gym tomorrow fcuk it, can't be having this anymore.


Hope that clears up soon mate!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope that clears up soon mate!


Cheers fella, just about to go to bed so will load up with pills and hit the sack. Definitely going to the gym tomorrow, even if i do nothing, i need to get there and smell the sweat from all the old people.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Things not going so good at the moment, never trained on Wednesday, but i did go today and did full upper, weights were ok, but not fantastic, only benched 80kg on the smith. Told myself i would just do machines incase i get to a point where i feel like i am going to pass out and drop a dumbbell on my head or something stupid. Even though i was blowing my nose every 5 minutes i had a pretty good session. Voice has gone from arguing again with the guy that works there, so now when i talk i sound like a husky smoker, lol..

Haven't really eaten today, apart from a fry-up the misses did, and a few nibbles.

Will be ringing the doctor tomorrow as i really don't want to be like this over christmas.

Today will be my last day now though for training, unless i feel ok tomorrow, but we've got some running around to do visiting people.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Been to the doctors today, appernatly i have swollen bowls? she never really said why i had them, but said that because i am young fit and healthy, my body will clear this illness up in its own time, usually a few weeks. Have some medication for the flu side of things, which she just said is a common flu bug nothing special.

Really feel like crap tray though, i thought yesterday was the worst day but its not its today. Going to just chill today, really aching from yesterdays session too which is a good thing. Traps, shoulder, back, chest and tri's are all aching and tight.

So with Christmas in 2 days and the new year upon us i will b taking the time to relax and wait for the new year, where i will achieve my 17 stone goal.

But for now, its relax, get well and enjoy Xmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

You sure she didn't say swollen balls 

Have a good rest and a wicked Christmas mate !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0B said:


> You sure she didn't say swollen balls
> 
> Have a good rest and a wicked Christmas mate !!


They are bad enough at the size they are now, fcuking sit on them all the time, very annoying. 

Merry Christmas to you too dude.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Hop you all had a good Christmas.

First time back in over a week.

Thought i would give myself a break for a while, after the doc told me that i had enlarged bowels, i thought it was needed. Also having flu didn't help.

So i have eaten what i want over the xmas period, i even went a whole day without eating anything, but that was because i was too busy as i have just bought a bike.

Diet has been the worst it could be if truth be known, but i am not going to sweat over it. Stopped the d-bol too as i thought i was a waste.

No idea what weight is, or measurements, haven't trained for a week but will be going back up again either tomorrow, or Friday.

I have to be careful of the diet also as my bowels have gone down and my toilet is now back to normal and not like a tap 8 times a day. After doing some research it became apparent that high amounts of fibre could have been the cause of the problem. 1 packet of twig lets every night, (yes every night) 80% fibre, 5 meals a day each one containing greens of some kind, including a kilo of chicken = high amounts of fibre. I was only supposed to do it for 12 weeks but i got so used to eating that amounts that i carried it on, maybe i shouldn't have.

Apart from that, i have bought a bike.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice bike !


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Nice bike !


Thanks dude.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

STUPID BIKES !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice bike !


X2


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> STUPID BIKES !!


 Don't be that way.. :beer:



 R0B said:


> X2


Thanks Rob.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Don't be that way.. :beer:
> 
> Thanks Rob.


Mate l hate them, just be carefull....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Mate l hate them, just be carefull....


Why do you hate them? did you have one or know someone who had one? Maybe accident? or worse?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Why do you hate them? did you have one or know someone who had one? Maybe accident? or worse?


Lost a really good friend on one mate......

Left a young family and a widow for the sake of some gravel on a bend.... fu*king hate them...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Lost a really good friend on one mate......
> 
> Left a young family and a widow for the sake of some gravel on a bend.... fu*king hate them...


Ok, fair enough. Sorry to hear that dude.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Ok, fair enough. Sorry to hear that dude.


Hey millions of people ride every day mate without any incidents..... l guess it just opened my eyes to my own mortality...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Hey millions of people ride every day mate without any incidents..... l guess it just opened my eyes to my own mortality...


In all honesty i have wanted a motorbike for over 25 years, as i got older i said no to them as i know what i am like when i have had sports cars, (fearless) but my driving calmed down in recent years and i became un-interested in racing people and being a d1ck. For the first time i was driving speed limits everywhere and being safe, which is one of the reasons i decided to do my bike licence, believing that i could be the same on the bike. Its payed off and i now look for trouble every time i am out, my eyes are peeled for d1ck heads like i was.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

3rd session today since Christmas and new year. Wen't really well, back on the dbols now also. Not aching at all now after a session which i usually would having that amount of time off. Still have sh1t on my chest and nose, which i can't seem to clear but apart form that i am fine. Day off tomorrow and back on Thursday. Will give it a couple of weeks and do a weights and measures.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Jesus has it really been two months since i have been on here....

First of all, thanks to everyone that wondered where i had gone, (bunch of skinny toss-pots)

Anyway;

To cut a long story short, i gave up, lol.

Ok so i suppose that is a little tongue in cheek but i really did give up.

After getting ill over the christmas period i could't shake it no matter what i did, then christmas happened and i took a week off to enjoy myself and my family, tried to come back and just lost all motivation. Strength had gone, lost some size really just couldn't get myself into that frame of mind.

Had really bad guts ache for ages whilst on my cut and was ****ting through the eye of a needle, so i had to go to the doctors and find out what was wrong. Apparently i had enlarged bowels? she couldn't tell me why and i didn't give to much away about what my diet was, (didn't want to get the 45grams of protein a day is optimal and safe speech they give give you) so anyway i stopped the diet to recover.

Didn't do too bad over the last couple of month, i will admit that i have not eaten no-where near the amount of fibre and protein i was eating and have eaten wheat i want, and i do mean what i want, junk food, beer, you name it, if i felt like eating it i would, probably getting about 50 grams of protein a day and about a billion grams of sugar and carbs.

Tried getting back into the gym a couple of weeks ago and i was doing well for about three days, then i took another week off, through lack of motivation, so i have been back again now for 2 days.

I have lost a quarter of an inch on my arms and put about half inch on my waist, so i am going to start off with more cardio than anything. One thing that has surprised me though is that i have lost no strength and in some things i have got stronger????

So i am trying to get motivated again and get back to where i was with my training, i can't give up now, i won't give up.

Some wise words of wisdom wouldn't go a miss from you lot.  :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad your back mate :thumb:

I think the whole post you did is enough to motivate your a$$ back to the gym!

So get on it 

Get up tomorrow, hit youtube, don't worry about strength and size - Muscle memory will serve its purpose!

Once again, glad your back


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Glad your back mate :thumb:
> 
> I think the whole post you did is enough to motivate your a$$ back to the gym!
> 
> ...


First to post. you get a big lollipop in the post.

Thanks Rob.

Pumping Iron is waiting for me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> First to post. you get a big lollipop in the post.
> 
> Thanks Rob.
> 
> Pumping Iron is waiting for me.


Ha! A turkey twizzler please 

Excellent call, can't beat Arnie telling us how pump feels - dirty sod :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ha! A turkey twizzler please
> 
> Excellent call, can't beat Arnie telling us how pump feels - dirty sod :lol:


Something i have watched many many times when i have felt the need for motivation.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

New avvi of christmas time, to kick myself up the butt!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get back in the gym you good-for-nothing lazy bastard !

Oh and welcome back..Was wondering where you had gone.

Smash it up! !!!!!! !!!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Get back in the gym you good-for-nothing lazy bastard !
> 
> Oh and welcome back..Was wondering where you had gone.
> 
> Smash it up! !!!!!! !!!!!


Cheers dude. I fully intend on doing so..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome back mate. Us sad cnuts are still here so not much has changed! 

Get back on it you lazy [email protected]!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Oh I don't know. Just gone on to tapatalk as I can't sleep and it tells me that there are 99+ new threads. Lol. Something must be happening.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Oh I don't know. Just gone on to tapatalk as I can't sleep and it tells me that there are 99+ new threads. Lol. Something must be happening.


Nothing happens :lol:

Now get Arnie on and get cracking!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad to see you back mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

C'mon though there is still a few people yet to post and give me some motivational words.

So here is what i am thinking.

Have taken a long look at myself and what i have been hoping for over the years and discovered the parts i am seriously lagging in.

So this is what i want to change.

Even though i am pretty proportional, in conversation some people have said some things.

Things i need to work on:

Neck, although its sitting round 17 inches, i lack traps, (this is what people comment on)

Waist, need to get it smaller, currently at 34 inches sometimes 34.5 depending on what i have eaten.

Legs. I don't work these no-where near enough as i should so i am making these my main priority, everything else comes second.

Flexability and stamina, are basically ****. Flexability is not too bad, i can still kick above my head and i am 6ft 1, but stamina and fitness level is that of a 50 year old.

So these are the things i need to work on and hopefully send me into a new regime of training.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> C'mon though there is still a few people yet to post and give me some motivational words.
> 
> ...


Good to see you have an idea of what you want to achieve mate :thumb:

The only thing I can say is that attitude is a very small thing that makes a HUGE difference, whether it be in the gym, at the dinner table or in anything else life has to throw at you!

In short, if you want it YOU have to get it yourself!

Now, saying that, I don't live by it as I'm pi55 poor decision maker


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Good to see you have an idea of what you want to achieve mate :thumb:
> 
> The only thing I can say is that attitude is a very small thing that makes a HUGE difference, whether it be in the gym, at the dinner table or in anything else life has to throw at you!
> 
> ...


I believe in that totally, being that i have trained by myself most of the time i have been training so i can only motivate myself to get what i want and i WILL get it.

17 stone here i come.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I believe in that totally, being that i have trained by myself most of the time i have been training so i can only motivate myself to get what i want and i WILL get it.
> 
> 17 stone here i come.


Excellent! 17st at 6ft1 will be goooooood!

:thumb:

What are you as we speak?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Excellent! 17st at 6ft1 will be goooooood!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> What are you as we speak?


Dry weight with no gear and in the morning after a pass and shot i'm about 14.4 @13-14% fat ish...

Can see a vein in my arm and some abs so not that worried about that bit, just need to get the weight up and worry about the cut after but this time round i am aiming for staying leanish whilst bulking. So lots of cardio mixed with good diet and training.

Weight in my avvi is about 14.7. at around 12%


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Dry weight with no gear and in the morning after a pass and shot i'm about 14.4 @13-14% fat ish...
> 
> Can see a vein in my arm and some abs so not that worried about that bit, just need to get the weight up and worry about the cut after but this time round i am aiming for staying leanish whilst bulking. So lots of cardio mixed with good diet and training.
> 
> Weight in my avvi is about 14.7. at around 12%


Still in better shape than me then! :lol:

So what's the plan, change of diet, different cycle, was you on peps before....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Plan this time round is to not be so OCD about the whole thing and take it in my stride. Going to get in at least a month of decent training and then hit the dbol, but i am going to try something out this time as a mate of mine has done something that i don't believe, which is training three times a week and only taking 30mg of dbol on training days, which has worked wonders for him so i will give it a go.

I was on CJC-1925 mixed with Ghrp-2 two shots a day at saturation dose. started off before that on just Ghrp-6. Stayed with the peps for about 4-5 months solid, thats what gave me the craving of eating a big packet of twiglets every night seven days a week and probably half the reason i ended up with enlarged bowels, so none of that this time round.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Plan this time round is to not be so OCD about the whole thing and take it in my stride. Going to get in at least a month of decent training and then hit the dbol, but i am going to try something out this time as a mate of mine has done something that i don't believe, which is training three times a week and only taking 30mg of dbol on training days, which has worked wonders for him so i will give it a go.
> 
> I was on CJC-1925 mixed with Ghrp-2 two shots a day at saturation dose. started off before that on just Ghrp-6. Stayed with the peps for about 4-5 months solid, thats what gave me the craving of eating a big packet of twiglets every night seven days a week and probably half the reason i ended up with enlarged bowels, so none of that this time round.


I've heard loads of people do that with dbol, timings key, but 30mg pre workout to get an 'anabolic' session can work!

Suppose it would have less of the watery gains too.

So peps just turned you into a twiglet monster!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> I've heard loads of people do that with dbol, timings key, but 30mg pre workout to get an 'anabolic' session can work!
> 
> Suppose it would have less of the watery gains too.
> 
> So peps just turned you into a twiglet monster!!


Twiglet monster could be right, lol... I was doing £15 a week on twiglets, 11g Protien and 80% fibre.

Off up the gym in a minute.

6 eggs for breakfast

2 Malice

4 Strawberry flavour creatine bombs.

Oh! and a cup of tea, 

Going to give everything a bit of a go and get my body used to training again, but the few days o have done have not had an effect much, not as much as i thought it would so i think muscle memory is working well. If todays session goes well then i will step it up a notch and may even start the dbol earlier depending on me.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I feel really sick and have nearly fainted about 3 times so far, fvck i'm knackered.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u need a feed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I feel really sick and have nearly fainted about 3 times so far, fvck i'm knackered.


I'll repeat fatty.... Eat!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Plan this time round is to not be so OCD about the whole thing and take it in my stride. Going to get in at least a month of decent training and then hit the dbol, but i am going to try something out this time as a mate of mine has done something that i don't believe, which is training three times a week and only taking 30mg of dbol on training days, which has worked wonders for him so i will give it a go.
> 
> I was on CJC-1925 mixed with Ghrp-2 two shots a day at saturation dose. started off before that on just Ghrp-6. Stayed with the peps for about 4-5 months solid, thats what gave me the craving of eating a big packet of twiglets every night seven days a week and probably half the reason i ended up with enlarged bowels, so none of that this time round.


That is what i forgot!

Thanks dude,30 mg of d-bol before training only--we did that regularly many moons ago,it has many advantages for pos. nitrogen balance and protein synth. reasons,but done correctly can be done for an extended period of time due to less liver probs and low receptor close down when used 3 days per week only,along with the odd week or so off.It minimises the production of RBC too and as pointed out water retained is minimul.The secret is in the theory of less can be more if used wisely.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u need a feed


Yes mum. 



R0BR0ID said:


> I'll repeat fatty.... Eat!!


Yes dad. 



biglbs said:


> That is what i forgot!
> 
> Thanks dude,30 mg of d-bol before training only--we did that regularly many moons ago,it has many advantages for pos. nitrogen balance and protein synth. reasons,but done correctly can be done for an extended period of time due to less liver probs and low receptor close down when used 3 days per week only,along with the odd week or so off.It minimises the production of RBC too and as pointed out water retained is minimul.The secret is in the theory of less can be more if used wisely.


Well i am tempted to just say fvck it and try it now, see what happens, I've been training long enough both with and without gear, so i am just give this a go.

Really fvcking hammered it today and lifted some PB's too, so if i am not sore from todays sessions then i will give it a go.

The biggest thing i have noticed though is how much energy i am lacking from no peps inside me, that stuff gave me huge amounts of energy and made me sleep, i now have to go on sleeping tablets again as i lay awake all night.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Go for it,it will surprise you!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Go for it,it will surprise you!


I don't need that much persuasion lol... I'm on it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I don't need that much persuasion lol... I'm on it.


Welcome back to the darkside


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Welcome back to the darkside


Shhhhhh. I never left deep down, once a roider always a roider...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Shhhhhh. I never left deep down, once a roider always a roider...


That's what we like to hear :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Shhhhhh. I never left deep down, once a roider always a roider...


Truth there mate! :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just had myself some buttered chicken, chicken from yesterdays leftover roast i cooked, and egg fried rice with 2 extra eggs for good measure.. Feeling pretty good at the moment, hopefully i will sleep tonight and i am expecting my legs to ache tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You had chicken over from yesterday???????? 

I would have popped in!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You had chicken over from yesterday????????
> 
> I would have popped in!


LOL.. Cooked way too much yesterday, couldn't eat it all, which is very unlike me.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You cannot build a battleship without metal-----my motto!

Get it down ya! :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You cannot build a battleship without metal-----my motto!
> 
> Get it down ya! :thumb:


Hahaha, i like that.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Felt the need for something sweet so just had a bowl of ice-cream, but i did have a furious **** earlier so i burnt off those nasty calories.. 

Edit: i felt i had to share that.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

No ache today, no soreness, even after some pb's and seeing stars yesterday, so all is good.

Day off today to rest and tomorrow i am on the dbols.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> No ache today, no soreness, even after some pb's and seeing stars yesterday, so all is good.
> 
> Day off today to rest and tomorrow i am on the dbols.


D/bol mmmmmmmm give me some! :cool2:

If you're not aching you must have wimped out!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> D/bol mmmmmmmm give me some! :cool2:
> 
> If you're not aching you must have wimped out!


After telling Milkman he was not lifting small weights yesterday, i am starting to think i am a girl with my best achievement at 45kg for reps.. Need to step the game up a little i thing and start injecting these dbols :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not important to be what another man is or is not,bear in mind you are not on much in the way of aas too!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> It's not important to be what another man is or is not,bear in mind you are not on much in the way of aas too!


Yoda? is that you?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Yoda? is that you?


Watching so you where mmmmmmm,

i must use the darkside to hide myself better,

yes i will!

Remember only a knight on the dark side will,

lift so strong,

as he does,your force is low

,but the d/bol will make you strong

:double ****:,mmmm,so it will!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Welllllllll,

Yoda aside....

Dbol day tomorrow! 

What's the plan then mate? All at once an hour before you train?

Do you think you'll do these and get a taste for other bits.....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Watching so you where mmmmmmm,
> 
> i must use the darkside to hide myself better,
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That seriously made me chuckle.



R0BR0ID said:


> Welllllllll,
> 
> Yoda aside....
> 
> ...


Yes it is dbol day today, not going to muck about 30mg just before i train and going to do that til i stop seeing results.

Doubt i will get a taste for other stuff, i have done a fair bit in the past, Test, d-bol, t-bol, XXX, PH's, Peds.

I just want to go on something that won't shut me down but will let me see steady increases in size and strength that won't break the bank.

Will be doing creatine too for about 12 weeks and progress the cardio until i am cutting up without so much of the OCD diet.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fcuked off today.

Wen't up the gym this morning, d-bol, creatine bombs and Malice taken. Get to the gym, see the usual people up there. See my mate who works there and trains occasionally, so i get chatting to him, he's doing peck deck i am on the nautilus and he says to me, "I've just been doing my level 3" So i say, "Oh right!" He says, "Yeah, its amazing how many people train wrong?".......

So i say, (waiting for it to come)....

"Training wrong how?"

"Well........" (whilst looking at me pressing)

"See what your doing now?, i could tell you where your going wrong"

That was it, my back was up straight away...

I said, (before he could finish) Look!! the one thing i have learned over the years is that everyone is different, what works for some people doesn't work for others, yes i could probably improve my form and lift this a little better but to be honest, some day i lift really well with perfect form others i cheat like fvck and i don't care, today i just want to lift the weight..

I could tell that he wasn't too amused by what i said but you what, don't go on a fvcking course and then continue to tell everyone that your knew found knowledge is fvcking law. I am not a professional bodybuilder and i never will be, i lift because i enjoy it, it gets me out the house, i can take out an anger or stress i have on the weights and talk to people about random shot i don't normally talk about, i do much else so at least let me have that. I couldn't be bothered after that, managed one set on chest and one set on back grabbed my hoody and left, really fvcking annoyed.

So tomorrow i am going in to the gym with my headphones on and everyone can p1ss off.

Just what i need when i am struggling for motivation ay?


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

No one has mentined amaretto! If you going to bend the rules do it properly. HAHA. :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

And breathe.....

Fcuk him mate! I had a clown try that with me a few weeks back, ran across the room to 'speed' my reps up! He about ripped my shoulder off, sent him on his way 

Tomorrows another day, just unfortunate with timing today, that's all.

Do as planned tomorrow and you'll feel a load better :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

D-bol mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm the darkside cometh!

What a scrote,you should have banged him out mate!

Did he break out a spirit level etc?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> And breathe.....
> 
> Fcuk him mate! I had a clown try that with me a few weeks back, ran across the room to 'speed' my reps up! He about ripped my shoulder off, sent him on his way
> 
> ...


Cheers, i'm more annoyed that i left the gym feeling like i hadn't done anything and wasted my time. I like the fella, have known him since i have been training up there which is now over 4 years, but i hate it when people find this knew knowledge then insist on letting everyone know about it, he's far from perfect as he's on the gear, if his work found out he'd be sacked.



phoenixlaw said:


> No one has mentined amaretto! If you going to bend the rules do it properly. HAHA. :beer:


That's it, go on, give me bad advice, :lol: (as he swigs another glass of red wine.)



biglbs said:


> D-bol mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm the darkside cometh!
> 
> What a scrote,you should have banged him out mate!
> 
> Did he break out a spirit level etc?


 That's why i interrupted him before he could finish as i knew where it was going. One thing i hate is people putting me n a bad mood when i am training, makes me just want to get up and leave before i do something stupid. Not that i am like that as i am not, i am a really nice guy who talks to anyone if they talk to me, but the last guy that interrupted me half way through a set made me lose my tempter, haven't seen him since, for fvck sake at least wait another 10 seconds for me to finish grunting and groaning before you require me to form actual words. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Cheers, i'm more annoyed that i left the gym feeling like i hadn't done anything and wasted my time. I like the fella, have known him since i have been training up there which is now over 4 years, but i hate it when people find this knew knowledge then insist on letting everyone know about it, he's far from perfect as he's on the gear, if his work found out he'd be sacked.


Sounds like a daft lad rather than a full on tool tbh!

He'll soon realise not to throw his new NVQ in your face again :lol:

Roll on tomorrow mate :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds like a daft lad rather than a full on tool tbh!
> 
> He'll soon realise not to throw his new NVQ in your face again :lol:
> 
> Roll on tomorrow mate :thumb:


Too right, if i see him tomorrow he'll know about it as i will just nod and keep my headphones on. I'll be in the zone tomorrow for the whole session.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

just read this start to finish good stuff mate subbed...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

broch316 said:


> just read this start to finish good stuff mate subbed...


Thank you very much, appreciate that.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I recon he has a secret fantasy of you!

Watch out for him following you into corners or crapper! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Too right, if i see him tomorrow he'll know about it as i will just nod and keep my headphones on. I'll be in the zone tomorrow for the whole session.


Nod, Smile then when he's with his work mates pass him a bag of pinkies :lol:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

haha you never know biglbs ...sleep with one eye open :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I recon he has a secret fantasy of you!
> 
> Watch out for him following you into corners or crapper! :tongue:


I have heard that short men go for tall muscular guys, (what the fvck am i thinking, no ****) :lol:



R0BR0ID said:


> Nod, Smile then when he's with his work mates pass him a bag of pinkies :lol:


drop some in front of him and say, "sorry bud you dropped these"...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> drop some in front of him and say, "sorry bud you dropped these"...


Or that lol!

And say "looks like they're working" and wink at him


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Or that lol!
> 
> And say "looks like they're working" and wink at him


Don't be daft, he's 5ft 6 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Don't be daft, he's 5ft 6 :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

I'd feel like a giant next to him ...... 5ft 7 :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Or more on that theme ; put viagra in envelope addressed to him from the lads at the "blue oyster club"for all the nights gone and those yet to come! :tongue:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Or more on that theme ; put viagra in envelope addressed to him from the lads at the "blue oyster club"for all the nights gone and those yet to come! :tongue:


 :lol: i've just started humming the theme tune to the Blue Oyster Bar.... :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


>


pmsl and then again pmsl! REPS for you big powerfull ones!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Didn't get chance to post yesterday but session went kinda well, finished the parts that i never done the day before. Know-it-all gym buddy came in yesterday and i nodded. That's all he got from me, left and never said bye either and for good measure i went over to the smith after he has finished doing his perfect form CGBP and busted out 3 sets straight off the bat to finish my triceps.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Try these mate,great move!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Try these mate,great move!


Never seen them done before might have to give them a go. Nice one.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Never seen them done before might have to give them a go. Nice one.


Much like pussy a change is always good for form and effort! :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Much like pussy a change is always good for form and effort! :lol:


 mg: :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Right ok, something is wrong with me i think. I seriously cannot get motived for this no matter how much i try, i just don't seem to have the energy levels for it.

Back before christmas i was doing a full upper session Monday a full lower session Tuesday having a day off then doing it all again on Thursday and Friday.

Typical monday would be Chest 3-4 exercises of 12 reps minimum 3-4 sets, same with shoulders, back, triceps, biceps.

Now i can just about manage 1-2 sets on each without feeling like i just want to go home. I'm putting it down to two things, no GH and lack of motivation, but surely the GH never gave me that much energy that i could do all of that and be up for it constantly...?

So today was another day that i did 2 sets on chest, 2 on back, a half assed bicep workout and left?

Help me out guys, i cannot go back on GH due to the enlarged bowels situation and that it cost a fortune, so i need to maybe look into something that will give me an energy boost for a couple of hours a day, the motivation i will have to force myself to work on.

What a bad day.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Has your diet changed at all mate ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Cor yeah drastically. I'm not eating the steamed chicken and veg anymore and I'll admit I am eating more crap food like crisps and chocolate. Still eating peanut butter and having protein shakes now with my 6 eggs at breakfast. I've got the strength to lift the weight but not the motivation to keep it going.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Crap food will definitely make you feel crap and less enthusiastic.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I need to get back into the thought pattern i was in a while ago as i don't even think like that anymore. If you go back to Christmas and look at my old posts you can see that i am geared for it 25/8.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We all go thro these phases mate, have you had a break from it recently ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> We all go thro these phases mate, have you had a break from it recently ?


I go with milky mate,if you hav'nt you may need to,look at ginge benjy he cannot wait to train now and is full of beans-i know he is busy but keen to crack on too!

It's so important,sounds like your Cns is shot at mo!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Yeah took two months off over the christmas period, mostly due to being ill just before christmas then getting really bad just after, so didn't bother with the gym since a couple of weeks ago which is why i never posted before.

I'm hating it to be honest, i want to go back to the way it was, as i know i would come on in leaps and bounds and easily gain more than ever.

Suppose i just need to kick myself up the **** and get on with it.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I go with milky mate,if you hav'nt you may need to,look at ginge benjy he cannot wait to train now and is full of beans-i know he is busy but keen to crack on too!
> 
> It's so important,sounds like your Cns is shot at mo!


What is CNS?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> What is CNS?


Its biglbs pride and joy 

Central Nervous System


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Its biglbs pride and joy
> 
> Central Nervous System


Ah right.... Well how can i sort that out and knock it back into shape.?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bottom line for me mate is if your totally fatigued you struggle to get your mojo back for anything let alone training...

If your constantly tired / fed up / lethargic you need to rest in some way...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Bottom line for me mate is if your totally fatigued you struggle to get your mojo back for anything let alone training...
> 
> If your constantly tired / fed up / lethargic you need to rest in some way...


Correcto 

Give it a few days of good snap, good rest and good mindset and away you go!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Its biglbs pride and joy
> 
> Central Nervous System


Yes think of it as a rev limiter,you can only do what it says,it has its reasons!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Well i had a fvcking awesome session.... Ok, not that good but good enough.

Geared myself right up for it, since speaking to you lot yesterday and thought,, "nope, i'm going to do it" So i kept things simple today, did back, chest, shoulders, triceps, biceps and legs. Kept it to 2 sets each some i del like 3, tried to keep the same train of thought going throughout the session, i wil admit i kept looking in mirrors as i walked past visualising myself getting bigger and what i would look like with an extra inch all over, this worked well as it made me want to lift. Kept the lifts simple nothing over the top with good form throughout.

That was this morning and i am still feeling quite pumped now.

took 40mg of dbol and 4000mg of creatine, along with a shot of 0.5 thermolipid which sent me on the right track with energy.

So day off tomorrow, then back on again Wednesday for the same routine.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No wonder you're nackered sometimes,that's a tough old demand,well done,did you feel the d/bol making you upbeat?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> No wonder you're nackered sometimes,that's a tough old demand,well done,did you feel the d/bol making you upbeat?


Yeah i know. I changed my routine a while back as i used to go 6 days a week and do 1 body part per day, but i felt i wasn't working my muscles hard enough so i changed my routine to accommodate hitting muscles twice a week.

I felt more from creatine and thermolipid to be honest, all though strength was up i kept it to a sensible weight, i did after hitting bi's and tri's hammer 25kg DB's fro three sets, lol..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Feel quite tense today, triceps are aching at the back and bicep insertion is a little. Geared up again for ti tomorrow, so hopefully i was just going through a little faze.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Feel quite tense today, triceps are aching at the back and bicep insertion is a little. Geared up again for ti tomorrow, so hopefully i was just going through a little faze.


That sounds to be the case dude,i think d-bol will need a bit longer in before you train then?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Thats another great workout in the bag. Things are on the up.

Did feel a little sick though, but had my headphones on and managed to just stay in the zone and push through it.

Feel tense and pumped again.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Feel good today, weighed myself this morning and i have lost weight, lol, but i feel bigger, (not measured).

So this means i am losing the fat i put on over the two months i had off.

So training tomorrow, same as usual, but this time i think i am going to start with legs as the last session nearly see me leaving and forgetting them. This will also get the blood pumping ready for the rest.

Legs are actually still a little achy from Wednesday so all is good.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Feel good today, weighed myself this morning and i have lost weight, lol, but i feel bigger, (not measured).
> 
> So this means i am losing the fat i put on over the two months i had off.
> 
> ...


Hay dude,that sounds good,is the d/bol kickin in do you think?

If your legs still ache it sounds as though you did a good job last time,but they are not healed yet!

:thumb: ps pop in to my new journel!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hay dude,that sounds good,is the d/bol kickin in do you think?
> 
> If your legs still ache it sounds as though you did a good job last time,but they are not healed yet!
> 
> :thumb: ps pop in to my new journel!


Not too sure if hits kicking in, i think it is as my strength has gone up, but i am also taking Malice and Thermolipid so the water is staying off. Subbed in your thread.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Not too sure if hits kicking in, i think it is as my strength has gone up, but i am also taking Malice and Thermolipid so the water is staying off. Subbed in your thread.


LoL I JUST SAW IT POP UP!

Sounds like something is workin!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Well that didn't go exactly to plan.

Workout was fantastic, pumped to fvck, fantastic form, felt good and solid, kept rest to about 30 seconds, sometimes less then i stopped.

Had a glass of water, (about my 4th or 5th can't remember) then it hit me... Felt like i went pasty white and really really light headed like any mint i was going to see stars and pass out, kept thinking, "you'll be fine, just push through it" so i did another set on triceps, then remember thinking... "your going to pass out any minute"... came over all peculiar and thats when i decided to stop. Grabbed my gear and another glass of water, got out in tot the fresh air and stood by my bike for a bit, got my helmet on and rode home.

(cut to this morning before the gym)

Woke up, had some tea and toast, got ready for the gym, 40mg of dbol, 3000mg of creatine, 2x malice mg: and 1 x Phenylethylamine (fusion supps) This was the reason i was so geared up for it, felt like an animal in the gym, but soon realised i had overdone it a tad on the supps, 

So i ended up going out for a ride in the hope that i would get rid of some of it and about 4 hours later i came back. This kinda backfired on me as now i ache like fvck from riding, :lol:

So tonight i have had a bath, watched "The Devil Inside" what a load of crap that was and am now layer in bed watching tv.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Feeling good today, can't wait for tomorrow. Actually looking forward to it!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Brilliant workout, felt really good today, felt stronger and could have probably gone up on some lifts, but i was so pumped. Veins starting to come out on the top of my forearm now, from wrist to elbow.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Feel really good today. Very tight all over.

Have noticed the upper part of my chest coming out more now, have a very defined lump if i tense and stand sideways.

Also noticed that i seem to be getting more definition, is this possible with doing d-bol the way i am? I know they are working as my nuts have a little shrinkage.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Feel really good today. Very tight all over.
> 
> Have noticed the upper part of my chest coming out more now, have a very defined lump if i tense and stand sideways.
> 
> Also noticed that i seem to be getting more definition, is this possible with doing d-bol the way i am? I know they are working as my nuts have a little shrinkage.


Sounds like its working well for you mate :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds like its working well for you mate :thumb:


Cheers bud!! was starting to think everyone had forgotten me, :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Cheers bud!! was starting to think everyone had forgotten me, :lol:


Who said that ...... :lol:

I'll keep popping in mate, sounds like the dbol is working. Do you take any vit c to help with bloat at all?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Who said that ...... :lol:
> 
> I'll keep popping in mate, sounds like the dbol is working. Do you take any vit c to help with bloat at all?


Cool beans.

Vit C???? never heard that one, tell me more?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I had not forgotten you my dear,been busy though! :crying:

It's lookin good in here dude!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Cool beans.
> 
> Vit C???? never heard that one, tell me more?


I take 4000 mg's a day mate and half an Arimidex EOD to stop water retention.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I had not forgotten you my dear,been busy though! :crying:
> 
> It's lookin good in here dude!


Thanks bub... :beer:



Milky said:


> I take 4000 mg's a day mate and half an Arimidex EOD to stop water retention.


Right ok, think i'll have to give that one a go then, see what happens...

Well chaps, something is definitely working, i feel great, starting to feel like i want to live in the gym again, could get up and do some push ups right now, thats how i feel.

So tomorrow's session will look something like this...

Up in the am, eggs for breakfast, usually about 6, 40mg d-bols, creatine then gym and SMASH THE FVCK OUT OF IT!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

aaaaah the wonder of b-bol,always makes you feel great!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I still feel like I want to do some press ups lol. Gym tomorrow and I can't wait.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I still feel like I want to do some press ups lol. Gym tomorrow and I can't wait.


Have a good one mate!

Work took over yesterday, hence no reply. But Milky was correct


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Today was a no go i'm afraid.

Those of you that know, i suffer really bad with kidney stones and have done for over 10 years, 99% of the time i am hospitalised with them and have done every single year for 8 of those years. Recently i have managed to pass them, but still in excruciation pain.

This morning i got thump in my left kidney, (the culprit) just before, i went to the gym, looked at my misses and she just give me the look, like, "right i know this routine, get ready to go to hospital"

I carried on, got on my bike and went to the gym, things just got worse, i drank a load of water to try and flush it through as this has worked the last two times, but it got more and more painful even after about a litre of water in a 10 minute period.

I knew it was moving around as that is when it is most painful, tiny little piece of what looks like sand rolling around in your insides scratching the fvck out of it.

I thought that i had better just go home rather than be carted off to hospital from the gym, as when it happens its sudden and crippling.

Rode home and just went to bed, downing another litre of water to try and flush it. Pain got worse and all that water was still inside, not feeling like i want a plss yet, then all of a sudden a massive relief and i needed a wee.

After about 3 or 4 toilet sessions, i had passed it, luckily enough.

So i have spent pretty much the whole day in bed.

Mananged to warm up my forearms, hit 3 sets on nautilus and 2 sets on dumbbell inclines.

May go tomorrow and do it again if i am up to it, but i know now that i won't be getting anymore kidney stones until next year.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Christ mate that is ****,i know nothing about them,what is the cause?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Christ mate that is ****,i know nothing about them,what is the cause?


To be honest i am still waiting to find out.

I've sent numerous samples over the years and never heard anything back. One specialist tells me its due to a high protein diet, another says its calcium build up another says its hereditary, so who knows..

I get them every year so i eat what i want as i know it will come at some point regardless..

Not a pain that you would want though, i can tell you that.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You can defo keep them mate i do not want them!

Poor cnut!

post 108


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l had the fu*kers once and l know your pain...

Fu*k me man, to have them regularly must be hell !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Mate l had the fu*kers once and l know your pain...
> 
> Fu*k me man, to have them regularly must be hell !!


One every year for 10 years... come to expect it now, but i don't fvck about anymore, usually just get in the car and get to the hospital. Last time, which was 3 years ago i couldn't even get out of the car outside A&E, took 3 blokes to pull me out the car, :lol:

The first was the worst.

Rolling around on the bed for hours, doubled up in pain, crying the lot: misses thought i was having a pendasitis, called the ambulance, knocked me out in the hospital to operate, couldn't get the stones, so they put a stent in; (1 meter long tube to open my urinary tract from my kidneys to my bladder) woke up with a catheter, spent 8 days in hospital plssing blood, then a further 4 weeks at home with the stent in, passed blood for the whole time. Ended up passing the stones in the end but the worst experience of my life.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Feel like shlt today. Was going to attempt the gym and finish the session i had yesterday but i didn't get to sleep until 3am and i have been plssing blood all night.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Feel like shlt today. Was going to attempt the gym and finish the session i had yesterday but i didn't get to sleep until 3am and i have been plssing blood all night.


You caught the' red eye'then!

Glad you feel better dude,

don't rush it,

Rome in a day and all that flannel!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You caught the' red eye'then!
> 
> Glad you feel better dude,
> 
> ...


Cheers. I'm definately going tomorrow, i don't care how i feel , even if i just sit there and watch others lift weights..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Feel like shlt today. Was going to attempt the gym and finish the session i had yesterday but i didn't get to sleep until 3am and i have been plssing blood all night.


Fu*k me !

Awww mate thats really not good.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Fu*k me !
> 
> Awww mate thats really not good.


Keep asking my misses if she wants my kidneys, she just gives me a puppy dog look and says no!!!, lol..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Keep asking my misses if she wants my kidneys, she just gives me a puppy dog look and says no!!!, lol..


I will have them with a nice glass of cianti and some father beans fffffffff!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Its all good people. Gym session on Friday went well, lifted more than usual too even if i am still plssing needles.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Atune to **** by!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

No training yesterday as i was working, and none today either. So bang on it tomorrow, if more work doesn't come up.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> No training yesterday as i was working, and none today either. So bang on it tomorrow, if more work doesn't come up.


What do you do bro?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> What do you do bro?


Other than trying to start my own company i work in the film industry doing background stuff.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Other than trying to start my own company i work in the film industry doing background stuff.


Fluffer ? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Fluffer ? :lol:


Grip or key grip?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Fluffer ? :lol:


Pillow fluffer.... lol...



biglbs said:


> Grip or key grip?


Fvcking tight grip,


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Back to the gym tomorrow. Diet has been pretty shlt to be honest, production company laid on domino's pizza, 1 of every flavour, which i had a piece of every one, :lol:

So i have not been able to get to the gym all this week.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dough grip edge!

:whistling:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Dough grip edge!
> 
> :whistling:


No stuffed crust either, fvcking cheap skates.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Training was fvcking amazing today. Felt like my skin was going to tear.

Have eaten way too much too and i have gut ache.

Going to smash it again Saturday.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That sounds better dude,ahh carbs are lovely.I too had some today mmmm!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That sounds better dude,ahh carbs are lovely.I too had some today mmmm!


Cheers bud.

2 jacket spuds, 2 tins of tuna and mayonnaise, half a tin of beans, grated white cheese and grated red for dinner. Am stuffed.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Don't ache at all today, even though i lifted my limit or 10 reps and sometimes going up a weight. So i think its time to up my game tomorrow, going to create a new game for myself; how much pain can i inflict on myself>


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like a cunning plan,

the carbs helped you as well.

they were like test to me by effect!

Pain is the name of our gain! :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ended up not training weekend, wen't for a squirt instead down to Lamberherst with my brother-in-law. Hard at it tomorrow, i feel pretty good.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Trained today but heart wasn't in it today for some reason. Really don't know why, just kept staring out the window. Stronger on my legs today though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Trained today but heart wasn't in it today for some reason. Really don't know why, just kept staring out the window. Stronger on my legs today though.


I know that one#!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Well what a fvcking couple of weeks its been. First my father-on-law ends up in hospital again, with pneumonia and a heart rate of 177 then late last night some little basterds shoot my sons car on the drive popping the rear screen of our car and putting a hole in my front room window. Cvnts.

Training has been ok, joints are a little dry but feel pretty good.

No training the weekend, but am back on it monday unless i feel like a session Sunday.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Doubt you will get a session in Sunday mate, everywhere is closed.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Doubt you will get a session in Sunday mate, everywhere is closed.


Shlt forgot about that.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Doubt you will get a session in Sunday mate, everywhere is closed.


Trust a Mod to kick a man when he is down,you old cvnt!

Fook i am an older cvnt-----eer -----Yes! :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Trust a Mod to kick a man when he is down,


Hang on, when the fvck did that happen?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Doubt you will get a session in Sunday mate, everywhere is closed.


8am till 7pm mine lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs:3018401 said:


> Trust a Mod to kick a man when he is down,you old cvnt!
> 
> Fook i am an older cvnt-----eer -----Yes! :lol:


Sorry mate it was only a heads up.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Sorry mate it was only a heads up.[/QUO
> 
> He knows that mate,just irony of it struck me!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Had to do some press-ups last night as i felt quite tight and like i needed to lift something, so did 3 sets of 25 controlled press ups.. felt a lot better. Keep standing on my tip toes too to get a pump in my calves...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Easter reps bro x


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

We what a surprise today that my gym was open, so i took full use of the opportunity spur of the moment and fvcking smashed myself to pieces. 

Surprising how much you can get done when your not actually geared for it, was just looking to have a lazy day.

Added a couple of extra sets on some of the exercises, hit some pb's too. Felt really really pumped and tight felt wonderful.

Then came legs...

Got to the point where i looked like someone who had just run the London marathon, also added another set on top of that too.

Full squat on the leg press, **** touching my feet pretty much, wide spread really hitting the outer quad, followed by the same weight on calve raises after every one, i'm certain i am going to ache tomorrow.

Was looking more vascular today too, so all is good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> We what a surprise today that my gym was open, so i took full use of the opportunity spur of the moment and fvcking smashed myself to pieces.
> 
> Surprising how much you can get done when your not actually geared for it, was just looking to have a lazy day.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good one mate, nice when it pans out like that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> We what a surprise today that my gym was open, so i took full use of the opportunity spur of the moment and fvcking smashed myself to pieces.
> 
> Surprising how much you can get done when your not actually geared for it, was just looking to have a lazy day.
> 
> ...


Nice mate!

You still on d/bol?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds like a good one mate, nice when it pans out like that


I know, i wish they were all like that, i'd be a monster by now, :lol:



biglbs said:


> Nice mate!
> 
> You still on d/bol?


I'm not mate, i swapped them out for Stanozolol, i know i know its sounds a bit weird, and i was doing really well on them, but i decided i was getting too bloated and needed to shed some fat and make some lean gains...

Weight has gone down, but i look a whole load better. Joints are a little dry but i have sups on hand for that. Strength is up, veins are popping out more and i look more defined so i will see how this pans out before i decide where to go from there. Still only taking them pre workout 50mg a shot, may up the dosage to 100mg but we'll see.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Grr. So today i thought i would ache, i was hoping that i would ache, but i don't. I feel really really tight, tight like i want to keep stretching all the time, but no pain. I feel tonk today and i am getting back the need to get in the gym again, i know this as it on my mind all the time now like it was before, probably because i feel great...

Eat today, train tomorrow.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Forgot to mention;

I added in some spider curls yesterday for the first time after hearing someone mention it on another thread. Only 15kg ez bar, 4 sets of 12 but damn these are good. Going to be adding them all the time to my bicep routine now. Massive pump in my biceps not even 21's can do.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Forgot to mention;
> 
> I added in some spider curls yesterday for the first time after hearing someone mention it on another thread. Only 15kg ez bar, 4 sets of 12 but damn these are good. Going to be adding them all the time to my bicep routine now. Massive pump in my biceps not even 21's can do.


Spider curls, enlighten me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I know, i wish they were all like that, i'd be a monster by now, :lol:
> 
> I'm not mate, i swapped them out for Stanozolol, i know i know its sounds a bit weird, and i was doing really well on them, but i decided i was getting too bloated and needed to shed some fat and make some lean gains...
> 
> Weight has gone down, but i look a whole load better. Joints are a little dry but i have sups on hand for that. Strength is up, veins are popping out more and i look more defined so i will see how this pans out before i decide where to go from there. Still only taking them pre workout 50mg a shot, may up the dosage to 100mg but we'll see.


I am using them too,just today!

Lookin good here mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Spider curls, enlighten me


You don't have to listen to it, you get the idea in about 40 seconds.. Best bicep exercise i have done to date second to 21's


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You don't have to listen to it, you get the idea in about 40 seconds.. Best bicep exercise i have done to date second to 21's


Thanks mate :thumb:

I'll drop that in for my last set on back day, don't have a set arms day! But I'll defo try it to finish me off


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> I'll drop that in for my last set on back day, don't have a set arms day! But I'll defo try it to finish me off


Just concentrate on form and nothing else. My bi's are still aching and they never ache.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Dont neg me but i am sitting here eating a packet of peanut M&M's.... Its a little bit of protein, :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ok so i felt guilty about that and am now doing 4 boiled eggs..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Another good session in the bag again today. Felt good too. did some bp's which i was pleased about.

So session went like this, (This is the new session)

4 exersises on forearms, 4 sets each 10-14 reps each, (at this point my forearms are pumped so hard my skin feels like its going to rip)

2 exercises on chest, 4 sets each 10-12 reps, although today i did 14 on my first. These are slow as i can go without shaking and really controlled.

1 exercises on shoulders, (carefully trying not to get rotator cuff aggrevation again, so lots of stretching on shoulders and lots of cuff exercises.)

3 exercises on back, 3-4 sets each, 8-10 reps, always go heavy on back, as its my strongest part.

3 exercises on triceps, directly after last back exercise no waiting.

3-4 exercises on biceps, 3-4 sets 12 reps.

3 exercises on legs, first is leg press, slow and controlled 14 reps, then calve raises on the same weight directly after each set.

So by this ime i am pretty fvcked and feeling sick, pumped and feeling tonk.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work mate,that is a great workout you will ache!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nice work mate,that is a great workout you will ache!


Believe it or not, that's my normal workout and i don't ache.. So i have dropped some of the reps and added the weight to up my game, also taking shorter rest periods..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Believe it or not, that's my normal workout and i don't ache.. So i have dropped some of the reps and added the weight to up my game, also taking shorter rest periods..


Not to sound negative then,however you needed to change it in that case mate!

I often find more intensity can be given if i shorten one weeks workouts,much like this week.i am doing short sharp hit,next week who knows!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Today i ache.

Lats and upper back is aching, legs are tight, shoulders, (even though i only did one exercise) are aching biceps are tight and triceps are aching..

Protien intake so far this morning is about 90-100grams, also started on animal pack that i have had sitting in the cupboard.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Today i ache.
> 
> Lats and upper back is aching, legs are tight, shoulders, (even though i only did one exercise) are aching biceps are tight and triceps are aching..
> 
> Protien intake so far this morning is about 90-100grams, also started on animal pack that i have had sitting in the cupboard.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lol:lol: :whistling:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lol:lol: :whistling:


Fvcker...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Not to sound negative then,however you needed to change it in that case mate!
> 
> I often find more intensity can be given if i shorten one weeks workouts,much like this week.i am doing short sharp hit,next week who knows!!


I must have given it that little bit extra. I feel great though. Protien intake had been about 210 so far, will probably get in another 50 or so grams by the end of the day. Training early tomorrow around 8 ish.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I must have given it that little bit extra. I feel great though. Protien intake had been about 210 so far, will probably get in another 50 or so grams by the end of the day. Training early tomorrow around 8 ish.


That is cool,i am feelin much the same,no training at weekend though!

Do you like Winny?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That is cool,i am feelin much the same,no training at weekend though!
> 
> Do you like Winny?


Do you know what, i was just about to say that i fvcking love Winny. First time on it, maybe its just started to kick in, wh knows but i feel fvcking tonk and really fvcking strong. I seem to have that feeling that i just want to be in the gym all the time.

Going to be aiming for more bps tomorrow, maybe on everything.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Do you know what, i was just about to say that i fvcking love Winny. First time on it, maybe its just started to kick in, wh knows but i feel fvcking tonk and really fvcking strong. I seem to have that feeling that i just want to be in the gym all the time.
> 
> Going to be aiming for more bps tomorrow, maybe on everything.


I am lovin it too,get some prov in yer too it improves it even more!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I am lovin it too,get some prov in yer too it improves it even more!


How so? I read up loads of people experiences in win and it was a mixed bag, some say better than d-bol some say it don't compare. So far i like this better than d-bol apart from 1 side and that its made me a little short tempered, under control but my fuse is definitely shorter..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> How so? I read up loads of people experiences in win and it was a mixed bag, some say better than d-bol some say it don't compare. So far i like this better than d-bol apart from 1 side and that its made me a little short tempered, under control but my fuse is definitely shorter..


Winny and D bol are totally different mate, winny = cut, D bol = size.

I find winny stiffens me up, but l am old.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> How so? I read up loads of people experiences in win and it was a mixed bag, some say better than d-bol some say it don't compare. So far i like this better than d-bol apart from 1 side and that its made me a little short tempered, under control but my fuse is definitely shorter..


Well winny will work better by upto 50% with proviron,it has a great synergy with it,winny will kinda hurt the joints though,but is great for a male!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Winny and D bol are totally different mate, winny = cut, D bol = size.
> 
> I find winny stiffens me up, but l am old.


This was my fear going into it for the first time, although i wanted to cut i didn't want to drop weight or go lower than what i was, so i was sceptical about going on winny. But as said so far, i feel huge, i look better i am also a lot stronger than if on d-bol. This was the mixed bag i had read from people who said they had preferred winny over d-bol even though they are two different steroids.. I will continue to do them providing i can keep the temper issue under control and make an assessment at the end, but so far the same amount of time on d-bol would not have yielded strength gains like this.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Well winny will work better by upto 50% with proviron,it has a great synergy with it,winny will kinda hurt the joints though,but is great for a male!


I have noticed the stiff joints and have sups on hand for that, so fortunately thats under control too, just got a big clicking in my left shoulder.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> This was my fear going into it for the first time, although i wanted to cut i didn't want to drop weight or go lower than what i was, so i was sceptical about going on winny. But as said so far, i feel huge, i look better i am also a lot stronger than if on d-bol. This was the mixed bag i had read from people who said they had preferred winny over d-bol even though they are two different steroids.. I will continue to do them providing i can keep the temper issue under control and make an assessment at the end, but so far the same amount of time on d-bol would not have yielded strength gains like this.


It acts like a muscle hardener mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> It acts like a muscle hardener mate.


Maybe thats it then, i do feel solid and not puffy.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I have noticed the stiff joints and have sups on hand for that, so fortunately thats under control too, just got a big clicking in my left shoulder.


The thing with d/bol is that it is not like dbol(17 alpha)you will keep your gains far better and get more too if used with prov.

I always find dbol gains where at a cost-water/bloat/appetite to name some,winny is far better imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> The thing with d/bol is that it is not like dbol(17 alpha)you will keep your gains far better and get more too if used with prov.
> 
> I always find dbol gains where at a cost-water/bloat/appetite to name some,winny is far better imo


Bloat is a big down fall of D Bol and a reason l tend to stear clear.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

On another note. I nearly dragged an eastern european out his car today for pulling out on me whilst on my bike and giving me "what" hands when i shook my head at him and a copper.... YES A COPPER, decided to do a u-turn right in front of me coming down on the right hand side of the road as i was going up, shook my head at him too, took my hands of the bike and gave him the "what the fvck are you doing" gesture and he just put his hands up and said sorry, fvcking pr1cks...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> On another note. I nearly dragged an eastern european out his car today for pulling out on me whilst on my bike and giving me "what" hands when i shook my head at him and a copper.... YES A COPPER, decided to do a u-turn right in front of me coming down on the right hand side of the road as i was going up, shook my head at him too, took my hands of the bike and gave him the "what the fvck are you doing" gesture and he just put his hands up and said sorry, fvcking pr1cks...


Well at least he apologised mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Well at least he apologised mate.


True, but of all people to do something like that. He was a traffic cop too..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:



LunaticSamurai said:


> True, but of all people to do something like that. He was a traffic cop too..


Should have roid raged the cvnt! :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> :lol:
> 
> Should have roid raged the cvnt! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Had another good session today, heart wasn't 100% but still a good session. Wanted to add some exercises but our poxy smith machine is broke and my gym take forever to repair stuff. I told them just to take the cable off as its only a counterbalance and nothing to do with safety, but got the whole spiel about people suing blah blah...

Still aching from the other day but not bad enough to say no to training. Triceps hurt more than anything but have moved up the weight on pushdowns.

Diet has been sht today, protein shake this morning and KFC earlier..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Roll on saturdays a? I hope you're not training aching muscles there bro?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Roll on saturdays a? I hope you're not training aching muscles there bro?


Yeah kinda, not achy enough for me to say no to training though... Could have probably laid off, but didn't want to leave it three days... MY days are fvcked up next week so i will probably do Tues, Thurs and Sat and leave tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Yeah kinda, not achy enough for me to say no to training though... Could have probably laid off, but didn't want to leave it three days... MY days are fvcked up next week so i will probably do Tues, Thurs and Sat and leave tomorrow and Monday.


Nooo mate,never ever train a muscle that still aches,bad move!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Another day of feeling good. Felt a little bit week this morning with the shakes, but i do suffer that and have done for years if i don't eat properly. If left for too long i end up having to buy loads of chocolate and coke to whack down me before i pass out. Someone told me i was hyperglycaemic? Not sure about it though. Had a protein shake and was fine.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Another day of feeling good. Felt a little bit week this morning with the shakes, but i do suffer that and have done for years if i don't eat properly. If left for too long i end up having to buy loads of chocolate and coke to whack down me before i pass out. Someone told me i was hyperglycaemic? Not sure about it though. Had a protein shake and was fine.


ooo eat b4 bed then bro?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> ooo eat b4 bed then bro?


Been starving all day today and have eaten loads, one of those days i suppose..

I usually have a protein shake before bed to feed me through sleep.

Been down a mates today and he's got flu, fvcking hope i don't get it. No training tomorrow, even though i feel fine, going to have two days off since i trained Saturday. No winny either til Tues.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Been starving all day today and have eaten loads, one of those days i suppose..
> 
> I usually have a protein shake before bed to feed me through sleep.
> 
> Been down a mates today and he's got flu, fvcking hope i don't get it. No training tomorrow, even though i feel fine, going to have two days off since i trained Saturday. No winny either til Tues.


I only have 50mg winny and prov/day at weekends as no training and crap food realy!

Cold noooow mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I only have 50mg winny and prov/day at weekends as no training and crap food realy!
> 
> Cold noooow mate


Do you think i should at least do 50mg over the weekend or just leave it until Tues?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Do you think i should at least do 50mg over the weekend or just leave it until Tues?


You should keep it at 100 mg realy but i think 50 is ok if not training,you need to repair a?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Training tomorrow and boy am i looking forward to it.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Trained today, did 3 sets of triangle press-ups on a bench to hit the triceps a little more. Heart wasn't in it again, lifted the normal weights, but found myself wanting to give up on 8-9 rather than really pushing it past 10-11-12.

Diet has been ok today, but i can't help thinking that i had too much time off.. I don't feel pumped, or large or anything... Infact my misses took a picture of me today whilst cooking some eggs and i looked at the picture and said, "co'r don't i look skinny".... Maybe its just my head..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Little bit fvcked off tonight so i bought a bottle of wine, fvck it!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Between last night at 9 odd and today what changed?

Only you're mind mate,relax and enjoy your wine!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Between last night at 9 odd and today what changed?
> 
> Only you're mind mate,relax and enjoy your wine!


Fvck knows mate... Watching strongman on Eurosport now to motivate myself...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Fvck knows mate... Watching strongman on Eurosport now to motivate myself...


We all have these days bro


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Pretty darn good session today,. Shoulders are a little dry and playing up a bit, so had to do some cuff exercises. was strong today, could have lifted more but felt i would have got carried away and injured myself so stayed with the normal weight. Smith has been broke now or over a week, which is p1sing me off a bit as i want to start deadlifting again.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just been up to my local honourable Pilot all you can eat buffet for £9.99. I have eaten about 25oz of steak, medium cooked, (bloody nice) about 8oz of pork and about 6oz of chicken..

Oh and a Guiness... I'm stuffed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just been up to my local honourable Pilot all you can eat buffet for £9.99. I have eaten about 25oz of steak, medium cooked, (bloody nice) about 8oz of pork and about 6oz of chicken..
> 
> Jammy git !
> 
> Oh and a Guiness... I'm stuffed.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I didn't want to stay in. Phoned them up spur of the moment and they said it was a 45 minute wait. Wen't up anyway as its literally 3 minutes up the road and thought fvck it, i don't mind waiting, get myself a guiness and sit in the lounge area.. Walked in, spoke to the lady at the desk, she said there is a 45-1hour wait, (it was packed) as she said that, a bloke behind got up out his chair and said he was just leaving, (table for two) so my misses said, "oh can't we sit there" the woman said, "you can but i don't normally put people there" ( right next to the reception desk)

Should have seen the look on everyones faces that had been waiting and we walk in and within 5 minutes had a guiness and a plate full of meat...

Love it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man,love that move!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Good man,love that move!


I'm like a ninja when food is involved.... h34r:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Like a minja with pussy!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Like a minja with pussy!


Steak and a blow-job fvcking get in there. :thumb:

Thats alpha right there.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

morning bro.. you better get your fcukin head back on it mate... i dont want to come in here and read about half a$$ed workouts.. get me that fcukin 11-12 reps bro... or im gonna come kick your a$$ x


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> morning bro.. you better get your fcukin head back on it mate... i dont want to come in here and read about half a$$ed workouts.. get me that fcukin 11-12 reps bro... or im gonna come kick your a$$ x


I'm liking the motivational words of wisdom. YES FVCKING SIR!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

No training tomorrow. Brother-in-law came round with my sister and niece, had a bit of a play fight with y brother-in-law, (jabbing in the sides and what-not) Without me knowing he came up behind me, hands round me and picked me up, had to return the favour when he wasn't looking and picked him up, all 19 stone of him.

Pulled a muscle on my left side from kidneys up to middle back... :lol:

Have taken some ibrufen, but won't be training tomorrow as it fvcking hurts, lol...

Note to self. Start deadlifting again.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> No training tomorrow. Brother-in-law came round with my sister and niece, had a bit of a play fight with y brother-in-law, (jabbing in the sides and what-not) Without me knowing he came up behind me, hands round me and picked me up, had to return the favour when he wasn't looking and picked him up, all 19 stone of him.
> 
> Pulled a muscle on my left side from kidneys up to middle back... :lol:
> 
> ...


 :cool2:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fairly good day today, (apart from some bloke pulling out on me then sticking is fingers up at me, cvnt)

Upped the weights today and started doing farmers, nothing special just yet, 40kg dumbbells, 3 sets for a count of twenty. Will up it more as i go.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Fairly good day today, (apart from some bloke pulling out on me then sticking is fingers up at me, cvnt)
> 
> Upped the weights today and started doing farmers, nothing special just yet, 40kg dumbbells, 3 sets for a count of twenty. Will up it more as i go.


iI SWEAR YOU ARE LIKE A CAR MAGNET!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> iI SWEAR YOU ARE LIKE A CAR MAGNET!


Stuborn attitude on my part... Get it from my dad, my right of way, fvcking wait, :lol:

This time he wen't to pull out of a junction and when i put my hands up as if to say, "what you playing at" i got the middle finger, even though his car was over his line by half a car.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Stuborn attitude on my part... Get it from my dad, my right of way, fvcking wait, :lol:
> 
> This time he wen't to pull out of a junction and when i put my hands up as if to say, "what you playing at" i got the middle finger, even though his car was over his line by half a car.


What do you mean this time he?Is it the same cvnt?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> What do you mean this time he?Is it the same cvnt?


No same cvnt, :lol:

No training today or tomorrow, had to go to London today and have to go to London tomorrow, so i will be training on Saturday now..

I actually ache today though, shoulders and upper back.

Got this bloated feeling too, maybe have been overloading on the carbs, but my gut looks like its getting bigger not smaller.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BE VERY CAREFUL THIS CVNT DOES'NT HURT YOU MATE,he sounds like a tard!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Smashed in a very big way today.

Ended up not training on Saturday either so had a few days off due to work, but came back really strong today.

Picked up my first weight and instantly knew it was too light, so grabbed the bull by the horns and upped every weight i lifted. I also concentrated on hitting the negative more on each rep.

I also change the position of my arms on the nautilus to simulate more on how to bench press properly, without flaring the elbows. This made my chest really ache and felt it a lot more than i usually do.

Added farmers again, still only 40kg dumbbells for a count of 25 this time, on 3 sets, forearms where on fire. Next time will go up to 42.5. Had to get one of the guys that works there, (also a mate) to spot me on the last set of seated row, upped that to 118kg for 8, but he had to help push the bar towards me, ended up pushing the whole machine with me on it back about a foot, :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

These are the best days mate,well done


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> These are the best days mate,well done


Also laid off the winny for that time as well and took 100mg this morning. Really need to shift some fat though, but never had the energy to do any cardio. So i need a way to either get more energy, maybe some caffein or thermolipid or do cardio on non training days, which will be hard.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Love doing Farmers walk, they had a board up who could do the heaviest DBs in what time.

Needless to say i wasnt on that board:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Love doing Farmers walk, they had a board up who could do the heaviest DBs in what time.
> 
> Needless to say i wasnt on that board:lol:


Welcome to the house of Samurai.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like a giggle

Why the username?

Tell me


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Sounds like a giggle
> 
> Why the username?
> 
> Tell me


Just a name i had when i used to roam forums many years ago. I got given it by forum member that knew me well the Lunatic part anyway, Samurai because i love them, and their way of life,...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool mate

Yea i was in the gym puuting a 5kg plate on either end of a ez bar along with 2 rubber 2.5kgs and i thought to myself "what am i doing"

This poxy lift isnt gonna do a damn thing in the grand scheme of things. Not when i cam load up 140kg onto a bar and pick it up off the fckin floor a coulple of times:thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Cool mate
> 
> Yea i was in the gym puuting a 5kg plate on either end of a ez bar along with 2 rubber 2.5kgs and i thought to myself "what am i doing"
> 
> This poxy lift isnt gonna do a damn thing in the grand scheme of things. Not when i cam load up 140kg onto a bar and pick it up off the fckin floor a coulple of times:thumb:


You trained today?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You trained today?


Yea dude its in MMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Journal...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea dude its in MMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Journal...


I;ve just read that.....?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You trained today?


Yea dude its in MMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Journal...

Yea my training today was first day of full body x 3 days a week

How have you structured yours?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea dude its in MMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Journal...
> 
> Yea my training today was first day of full body x 3 days a week
> 
> How have you structured yours?


Read MYYYYYY Journal... :lol:

I do the same mate.. Full body workout 3 times a week, seems to be what works for me best...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha yea i must admit i scanned to this page

i know your cutting?

bigger than me

and taking winny:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Ha yea i must admit i scanned to this page
> 
> i know your cutting?
> 
> ...


No-where near where i want to be though. Add another stone at current BF and i'll be happy.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Add a stone in anyway and id be happy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive got two tubs of tbol and a tub of var.

I dont wanna buy anymore aas for the minute

my plan is to bulk for 3 months then cut for 7 weeks

any thoughts on how to use them.

Was thinking doing 6 weeks at 75mg var, then for the last 2 weeks add in 60mg tbol for a 7 weeks cut

just abit worried about libido issue on hols, and liver if i have a heavy holiday and ive been on oral aas for the last 11 weeks

cant do another test course at the mo due to mpb issues although hat would be the easiet route, and sexiest:tongue:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Ive got two tubs of tbol and a tub of var.
> 
> I dont wanna buy anymore aas for the minute
> 
> ...


Not sure about the var as i have never done it, but personally wouldn't go less than 100mg for 8 weeks on the t-bol. I did 80mg and when i came off realised it wasn't enough.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea ive done 80mg before and it was only when i took it up to 80 that i felt it

the only thing is its for a cut rather than a bulk


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> yea ive done 80mg before and it was only when i took it up to 80 that i felt it
> 
> the only thing is its for a cut rather than a bulk


Trouble is you'll gain a nice bit of lean size off the tbol..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea i might buy another tub of the stuff

Whats your full body routine looking lkie at the moment looney?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea i might buy another tub of the stuff
> 
> Whats your full body routine looking lkie at the moment looney?


Start off with forearms, stops me getting tendontis when doing curls of any kind. 3 sets.

Then is Chest

Back

Shoulders

Triceps

Biceps

Legs

Calves.

Most of the lifts are heavy apart from shoulders as i still recovering from rotator cuff, so trying to get that sorted at the moment.

If i don't get too knackered after that i chuck in some abs.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

And you do that x3 ew?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> And you do that x3 ew?


I do mate.

Another session smashed. Upped the weights as said and added shoulder press on the machine. Right shoulder felt ok ish, slight aggro from lifting but kept the weight low and tried to keep it under control. Smith was fixed today so swapped incline on that instead of free weight.

Legs felt stronger today so upped the weight on that too.

No abs today, obliques are still hurting.

Diet has been **** today. probably about 120g protein, which is **** poor.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Co'r aching today. All upper back and neck is aching...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Diet has been ****e again so far...

Pizza, chips and onion rings with garlic bread for dinner, toast this morning...lol..

Going to the cinema tonight to watch Avengers in 3D so will be eating a large thingy of salted popcorn and probably a big packet of smallgeezers with a large coke..

Fvck it!! gym tomorrow, so i will work extra hard.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what exact lifts are u doing for ur full body routine?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nobody eats salted popcorn ewwww


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> what exact lifts are u doing for ur full body routine?


As in weight or exersises>?



Fatstuff said:


> nobody eats salted popcorn ewwww


I do, taste like scrambled eggs...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

exercises, i apologise if its been mentioned before!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> exercises, i apologise if its been mentioned before!


From start to finish. about 1.5 hors, depending if i talk to anyone.

Forearms: 4 exersises.

Chest: 3 exercises

Back: 3 exercises

Shoulders: 2, (used to be 1 due to getting over rotator cuff problems,)

Triceps: 3-4 exercises

Biceps: 3-4 exercises

Legs: 3 for top half and calve raises during seated press.

Abs if i have the energy left over.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> nobody eats salted popcorn ewwww


fckin right


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> From start to finish. about 1.5 hors, depending if i talk to anyone.
> 
> Forearms: 4 exersises.
> 
> ...


Yea but WHAT??? you cheese:lol:

Squats, bb curls, skulls ????


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea but WHAT??? you cheese:lol:
> 
> Squats, bb curls, skulls ????


Ah right, :lol:

Finger rolls with 32.5kg dumbbells 3x12 sometimes 4

Reverse hand lifts: 15kg barbell 3-4 sets of 10

Seated wrists rolls with 10-12kg dumbbells 3x10

Farmers only 42.5 at the moment, 3 x a count of 20

Nautilus: 64kg, slow and controlled, 3-4 x 8-10

Flat bench, (used to do dumbbells at 45kg max but have moved back to smith, 40 each side, 3 sets of 10.

Incline barbell, (moved that over to smith) 15kg each side, slow and controlled with full contraction and a proper stretch when lowering.

Seated pull, 91kg 3x10, (got 118kg monday, see earlier posts)

Wide grip pull downs, 88kg 3x8-10

glose grip pull downs, same weight same reps.

Tricep push downs, 40kg controlled 3x10

Seated tricep machine, 55kg 3x10

CGBP 3 sets to failure 20kg each side.

Bicep curl machine, 45kg, slow and controlled 3 x10

Spider curls 15kg barbell to failure on all sets.

Hammers 17.5kg - 22.k depending on how strong i feel.

Side raises, 10-12kg depending on how the shoulders are.

Seated shoulder press, only just started adding that in 40kg at the moment, 3x10

Seated leg press, 134kg, 3x15 calve raises on the same weight after each set.

Leg extension, 80kg, used to be stack plus 40kg a while back but haven't been doing them long again.

reverse leg curl, 90kg, 3x10

Session finished.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Ah right, :lol:
> 
> Finger rolls with 32.5kg dumbbells 3x12 sometimes 4
> 
> ...


Finger rolls before you trainmmmm,why not do 10 sets of deadlifts,would do all those parts then bench/ tri after:lol:

Good work mate,too much but good work


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Finger rolls before you trainmmmm,why not do 10 sets of deadlifts,would do all those parts then bench/ tri after:lol:
> 
> Good work mate,too much but good work


For some reason, giving my forearms a good workout before i start lifting stops me from getting tendonitis in my forearms, which i have suffered with for about 3 years. I could never train arms because of this for a whole year and deads always made it worse. Hoping to now add reads in my session now the smith is fixed and now i don't have tendonitis problems.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> For some reason, giving my forearms a good workout before i start lifting stops me from getting tendonitis in my forearms, which i have suffered with for about 3 years. I could never train arms because of this for a whole year and deads always made it worse. Hoping to now add reads in my session now the smith is fixed and now i don't have tendonitis problems.


What is a read?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I spent a long time when i first trained fvcking everything up. Consequently i got numerous injuries from doing that, rotator cuff, tendonitis and lower back strain. I have spent best part of two years, checking my form, lowering the weights and trying to lift properly whilst getting over injury and staying injury free...

Seems to have worked.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> What is a read?


Deads, fvcking spell check!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a lot of exercises mate!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> That's a lot of exercises mate!!


I'm used to it now. lol..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Deads on a smithy,very bad for back/joints mate,use a rack and blocks if need be,it's far safer imo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Deads on a smithy,very bad for back/joints mate,use a rack and blocks if need be,it's far safer imo


im going to have to agree with the big man on this one^


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> im going to have to agree with the big man on this one^


D

Don't sound so sad!:no:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Boys i would love to but the largest barbell goes up to 45kg and we don't have an oly bar... The only way i can lift up to 130-140 is on a smith.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you see Kai Greene doing forearms first on his arm day?

Might give it a go a couple of times a week.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Did you see Kai Greene doing forearms first on his arm day?
> 
> Might give it a go a couple of times a week.


I love doing forearms. Its one of my best body parts to train, i actually look forward to doing them, by the time i have finished, they are so pumped and hard it hurts.

Read a book called "The art of expressing the human body" by Bruce Lee, he states that punching power comes from having strong forearms. Speed comes from a strong core. The "snap" at the end of his punch came from the ability to tense his forearm, micro seconds before impact.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just got back from the cinema, Avengers Assemble, fvcking amazing film, highly recommend watching it if you are a Marvel fan!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck me you sure your not Dave in disguise

You sound just like an oldboy down my gym who loves anything Bruce Lee related

I've heard it all Bruce


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me you sure your not Dave in disguise
> 
> You sound just like an oldboy down my gym who loves anything Bruce Lee related
> 
> I've heard it all Bruce


Despite what everyone says about Bruce Lee, the man was actually a legend and a highly respected athlete not just by fellow martials artists but also bodybuilders and powerlifters of his time. Even today he is respected to a high degree. I have read pretty much all his books, and seen all of the documentaries about him, the mans knowledge on bodybuilding and powerlifting was unbelievable.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Despite what everyone says about Bruce Lee, the man was actually a legend and a highly respected athlete not just by fellow martials artists but also bodybuilders and powerlifters of his time. Even today he is respected to a high degree. I have read pretty much all his books, and seen all of the documentaries about him, the mans knowledge on bodybuilding and powerlifting was unbelievable.


Nah i would knock him out,done! :whistling:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Aching today and its not even the next morning, lol..

Forearms are aching, shoulders are aching, back is tight hams and calves are tight.

Just had a nandos, half a chicken, with sweet potatoes, very nice, first time there, bit expensive for what you get, but nice all the same.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-NANDOS-LOYALTY-CARD-VOUCHERS-FULL-CHICKEN-FREE-LAST-BATCH-REMAINING-/180875493374?pt=UK_Tickets_Trave_Vouchers_Coupons_LE&hash=item2a1d04fffe#ht_2481wt_1139

there u go cheaper next time


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You must have time fats!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You must have time fats!


i got lots of scams lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Neck is really aching today, i believe from introducing farmers into the routine.

Run out of protein powered so i have decided i am just going to make my own protein shake.

1 banana

3 eggs

cup of oats

two spoons of peanut butter

milk

Total protein is around 40grams, minimal carbs and low fat.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

any marvell ?lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> any marvell ?lol


Eh?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Eh?


milk powder,not comic:rolleyes:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> milk powder,not comic:rolleyes:


Aha, you know what, i looked at that today whilst shopping for homemade shake stuff, whats it like?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Aha, you know what, i looked at that today whilst shopping for homemade shake stuff, whats it like?


i used it loads mmm


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy May day mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Happy May day mate


Liking the new avvi, is that your little one?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Liking the new avvi, is that your little one?


Yes mate,thank you,she is three and a half!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ahh bless.. My grandson is 2 and half and my niece is nearly 5..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol my grandaughter is 3 too,i have not seen her for two years though:no:along with older son,how married a real cvnt!

Just been fishing with my 19 year old son,he lights up the room!kind man.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Lol my grandaughter is 3 too,i have not seen her for two years though:no:along with older son,how married a real cvnt!
> 
> Just been fishing with my 19 year old son,he lights up the room!kind man.


I need to get and do some fishing again, me and the misses go fresh water not that far from us and chill out, love it!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

We had a great day,even a bit of sun,my face is er red!

It will do you the world of good mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> We had a great day,even a bit of sun,my face is er red!
> 
> It will do you the world of good mate.


Well they forecast some serious rain for the next few days, but as soon as the weather is a little nicer i think me and the misses need to renew our fishing licences.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Well they forecast some serious rain for the next few days, but as soon as the weather is a little nicer i think me and the misses need to renew our fishing licences.


We only caught little'ens but just being there with my boy and wife/daughter made it special.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> We only caught little'ens but just being there with my boy and wife/daughter made it special.


Its actually one of the onlytimes i can get away from the world and just relax... Light up the burner, have a coffee and cook some noodles..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Massive strength today, upped everything.

Not trained for a few days, had some **** to deal with over the weekend, but darn good session today. Felt big, lifted big.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Aching like a biatch today, obliques and all my upper half.

No ache on the legs though, so i'm upping the weight tomorrow.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Maybe should have left the gym today. Lifted all usual weights, but totally ran out of energy by the time it came to legs, so i had to end the session.

Obliques are still aching, so maybe not recovered enough.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Maybe should have left the gym today. Lifted all usual weights, but totally ran out of energy by the time it came to legs, so i had to end the session.
> 
> Obliques are still aching, so maybe not recovered enough.


Like the new avi mate rear delts coming on!,getting shape on tri-nice,You outa work at mo bro?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Like the new avi mate rear delts coming on!,getting shape on tri-nice,You outa work at mo bro?


Thanks mate. Thought it was time for a change.

No not out of work, just not got enough money, lol..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thanks mate. Thought it was time for a change.
> 
> No not out of work, just not got enough money, lol..


It is hard at mo,i have 3 diferent incomes and all are down accept rentals i have,as morts are cheap,or i would struggle,what are you experienced at?Maybe do a thread on it?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> It is hard at mo,i have 3 diferent incomes and all are down accept rentals i have,as morts are cheap,or i would struggle,what are you experienced at?Maybe do a thread on it?


I've had too many jobs to count to be honest, i have literally tried my hand at nearly everything and been pretty good at all of it. Not been in a steady job for a few yeas though, due to health issues a few years back and some operations.

I have 2 incomes, but they are not steady and i need steady.

Thats why i thought of specialist courier work, i don't mind driving, and i can put in long hours, if the money was good enough.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I've had too many jobs to count to be honest, i have literally tried my hand at nearly everything and been pretty good at all of it. Not been in a steady job for a few yeas though, due to health issues a few years back and some operations.
> 
> I have 2 incomes, but they are not steady and i need steady.
> 
> Thats why i thought of specialist courier work, i don't mind driving, and i can put in long hours, if the money was good enough.


M/c courier,special urgent is good money!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> M/c courier,special urgent is good money!


Might have to look into that. Would be up london i assume, which is only 30 minutes up the A2 for me.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Might have to look into that. Would be up london i assume, which is only 30 minutes up the A2 for me.


Your best bet imho,however you gotta have eyes up your jacks!And boots of iron!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Your best bet imho,however you gotta have eyes up your jacks!And boots of iron!


Oh i have eyes up there all right, have you seen the amount of old people in Medway and stupid young girls that can't see over their steering wheels... :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Oh i have eyes up there all right, have you seen the amount of old people in Medway and stupid young girls that can't see over their steering wheels... :lol:


The girls in medway are known for nosh and drive are'nt they?Other girlies do it to the driver though not the passenger:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Time for a change.

Trained today, chest only. Going to change my routine around and get some bulk on.

Going to try and aim for a clean bulk, maybe with a dirty weekend. 

Today was chest and abs, Flat bench, (not benched a bar in a long time due to injury) Inlcine bench and nautilus to finish off with. Will add on triceps at the end of the next session with CGBP.

I'm not going to be isolating anything for the next few months, which means no bicep training.

Weight so far is 13st 13lbs.

Neck just under 17inches

Biceps 16.1/4

Forearms, just under 14

Chest 46

Waist 34

Thigh 25

Didn't do calves.

Height 6ft 1inch.

Next session will be legs or back, again focusing on lifting heavy weight for 6-8 reps and focusing on form, slow down fast up.

Going to take it slow with squats, due to bad knees, have got compression socks which help loads, so will be wearing them and again focusing on top form rather than just belting out weight.

Overall this is what my routine will look like.

Squats

Stiff leg reads

Deads

Bench

Pullups/chins

No biceps, no shoulders, maybe calve raises, since thats the only part of me that never ever grows no matter what i do to it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

All going well then L.S


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Time for a change.
> 
> Trained today, chest only. Going to change my routine around and get some bulk on.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of that.It should pack mass on,however if you want big calves try to hit them every time you train alternating heavy/light,light is very light,to pump out lactic acid,as after 24hrs it is not of assistance mate?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> All going well then L.S


Kind of mate. Wanted to get down some body fat as it got a little out of control again after my cut. Biggest thing i am struggling with at the moment and that is keeping fat off. As i get older i've noticed its getting harder and harder.



biglbs said:


> I like the sound of that.It should pack mass on,however if you want big calves try to hit them every time you train alternating heavy/light,light is very light,to pump out lactic acid,as after 24hrs it is not of assistance mate?


I'm hoping that as my legs get stronger i will be able to lift heavier on my calves.. Have got strong calves just not big.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

They will get stronger,they have to,however do you want them to look bigger too?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> They will get stronger,they have to,however do you want them to look bigger too?


Definitely, Probably the only body part that is lagging behind like a fvcking div in the corner wearing a dunce hat. :lol:

But i took a real good look at myself the other day and realised that a few parts of me are lagging, so i am addressing these parts.

Legs are one, not that they are small but they are not trained enough as they should be. I would say that if my legs were in proportion to the rest of me then i would weight another10lbs more.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Kind of mate. Wanted to get down some body fat as it got a little out of control again after my cut. Biggest thing i am struggling with at the moment and that is keeping fat off. As i get older i've noticed its getting harder and harder.
> 
> .


Tell me about it .........Im 57 in Aug .....but I am prescribed thyroxine 150mcg per day for my thyroid probs and for my chest I am on 16mg twice a day of Salbutemol so this helps a bit. I just take T3 25mcg per day and clen 20mcg per day on top of this alternated EVERY week.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Definitely, Probably the only body part that is lagging behind like a fvcking div in the corner wearing a dunce hat. :lol:
> 
> But i took a real good look at myself the other day and realised that a few parts of me are lagging, so i am addressing these parts.
> 
> Legs are one, not that they are small but they are not trained enough as they should be. I would say that if my legs were in proportion to the rest of me then i would weight another10lbs more.


Lol joy's of tallness mate!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Lol joy's of tallness mate!


Thing is they are powerful when kicking as i used to kick box, so for that they are good, i used to stack our leg extension plus another 40 kg 10 reps 3-4 sets easy, but squat is rubbish. Back to basics.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Tell me about it .........Im 57 in Aug .....but I am prescribed thyroxine 150mcg per day for my thyroid probs and for my chest I am on 16mg twice a day of Salbutemol so this helps a bit. I just take T3 25mcg per day and clen 20mcg per day on top of this alternated EVERY week.


I'm only 37, but i notice that i am getting older and have done since i have been about 30, that's when the belly fat stayed.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'm only 37, but i notice that i am getting older and have done since i have been about 30, that's when the belly fat stayed.[/quote
> 
> Get your thyroid checked. my ma had thyroid trouble late thirties and I had to start thyroid treatment at 46 I think it was so it could be hireditary ..does your parents have any thyroid probs .........................Mind you your matabolism does slow down as you get older so its easy to get a bit of belly fat if you still eat the same quantities LOL


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Hay rep,don't let him wimp out at his age---_man up and burn it off loony! or else,i will sit on ya!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> LOL bweahahahaah phnar phnar :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats the right way L.S,...... work back in slowly .............Im doing exactly the same with me arm


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

No training today. Up the hospital again this morning with my father-in-law.

Got "The Call" so all the family was up there, but luckily enough he has come round and is ok, still not a well man and its not looking good for him.

Working tomorrow, so may train Monday, which will be Back.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The day comes,the honour stays,be there for her as she would you,all you can do mate.Thinkin of you all mate.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> The day comes,the honour stays,be there for her as she would you,all you can do mate.Thinkin of you all mate.


this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope alls well dude x


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How's the training going mate?

Still full body?

Best wishes to you and your family bud, sorry to just read about that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just checkin in mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.. Its been busy busy buys, had work on too so not had time to fart. Food has been eating on the go, so mostly junk.

Dad's doing ok, not the best he's been but getting there. Thinking of releasing him tomorrow for the wedding, so we'll have to go up and pick him up, get his suit on and drive him up...

Have stopped Winny now too and haven't trained for a week, but hopefully will get back up there soon.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to hear all is well .................or as can be expected L.S


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Bloody hell, i still haven't trainded..

Stopped the Winny too and the fat seems to be still coming off. Need to get up the gym soon otherwise i will lose motivation again.

Out for a big bike ride today, through town and woodlands, legs are shagged.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Bloody hell, i still haven't trainded..
> 
> Stopped the Winny too and the fat seems to be still coming off. Need to get up the gym soon otherwise i will lose motivation again.
> 
> Out for a big bike ride today, through town and woodlands, legs are shagged.


Ya fooker,no likes,so snuck back in a!!!

I look for your likes to know your ok,i am glad it's ok mate.

Did ya push the thing then?That would kill legs IMO


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Ya fooker,no likes,so snuck back in a!!!
> 
> I look for your likes to know your ok,i am glad it's ok mate.
> 
> Did ya push the thing then?That would kill legs IMO


 :lol: well i went out for a motorbike ride, since the weather was nice, then wen't out on my mountain bike with my stepson, its the MTB that killed me, :lol:

I'll be back again, don't you worry.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> :lol: well i went out for a motorbike ride, since the weather was nice, then wen't out on my mountain bike with my stepson, its the MTB that killed me, :lol:
> 
> I'll be back again, don't you worry.


No leg training for a couple o days then LOL


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Cake in the eye, right O!!!

Sorry i haven't been on here as much as i would like guys but work has been flat out and i haven't had chance to do a damn thing in my personal life.

So i have had about 2 weeks off training, and i have managed to get some mountain biking in some evenings, which has really tired me out and made me sleep better at night, which is a bonus co's it means i have been able to cut the dose of sleeping tablet down.

I have also lost weight, (fat weight) and am now down to a slim 33.5inch waist. The bad side is that i have lost a little bit of size all over, but generally looking a lot leaner.

I've not been on anything now for about 3 weeks and my diet hasn't been that brilliant.

Plans now are,

Monday back training, take it steady for a few days, just full body workouts and medium weight, then when i know i feel fine, 3 day split of nothing but compounds.

I am going to be doing Whinny and Proviron so harden up and shift some more of this fat, need to be at least 10% currently about 12%.

High proteins, low carbs, good fats.

No sups lots of fruit and green veg.

Mood is good, that is why i have been going for bike ride as i have an abundance of energy that needs to be got rid of.

Check in, and praise me muvva fvckers.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Cake in the eye, right O!!!
> 
> Sorry i haven't been on here as much as i would like guys but work has been flat out and i haven't had chance to do a damn thing in my personal life.
> 
> ...


 being leaner and losing a bit of fat tho can (apart from you) make ye look bigger to others


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> being leaner and losing a bit of fat tho can (apart from you) make ye look bigger to others


Evening Rep.

Cheeky sod!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Evening Rep.
> 
> Cheeky sod!!!


nO LOL I mean you will think you look smaller while everybody else will think you look bigger


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Aha!!! gotcha... :lol:

Yeah you are right there, i look flat and deflated, lol.. Not letting it bother me though, i know that within about a month to six weeks i would have gained what i have lost and still be a lower body fat than what i was so making me look even bigger than before..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Aha!!! gotcha... :lol:

Yeah you are right there, i look flat and deflated, lol.. Not letting it bother me though, i know that within about a month to six weeks i would have gained what i have lost and still be a lower body fat than what i was so making me look even bigger than before..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Chip!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Aha!!! gotcha... :lol:
> 
> Yeah you are right there, i look flat and deflated, lol.. Not letting it bother me though, i know that within about a month to six weeks i would have gained what i have lost and still be a lower body fat than what i was so making me look even bigger than before..


Yea okay okay I heard you the first time :laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Fish & Chips!


What !!!!!!!!! :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Onion juice and peas:


Smells a bit though:lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> keeps you farting a bit though:lol:


it sure does LOl ............


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> i've no idea what biglbs is talking about.............


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL I see youve go the idea, mind you we might get done for plagurism ................well its some sort of ism anyway:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> LOL I see youve go the idea, mind you we might get done for plagurism ................well its some sort of ism anyway:lol:


Plagairism is when you pass off something someone else has written as your own. But i get where your coming from... :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Work, work, work... Can't wit til Monday.

Guys i'm thinking of going for some cyp at a low dose with the winny and prov what do you reckon? Been reading up on Prov and they say it would be a good time to take test whilst on it.

So maybe 500mg cyp a week

100mg win a day

and whatever you dose prov at?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Work, work, work... Can't wit til Monday.
> 
> Guys i'm thinking of going for some cyp at a low dose with the winny and prov what do you reckon? Been reading up on Prov and they say it would be a good time to take test whilst on it.
> 
> ...


I take it you mean proviron ..........25 mg a day is fine


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> I take it you mean proviron ..........25 mg a day is fine


Yeah, sorry for the abbreviation.

Proviron 25-50mg a day (just done some reading, lol)

Winy 100mg a day

Cypionate 500mg a week.

Want to cut more fat and add some quality muscle. Going on a bit of a bender at the moment with the fat loss. I don't actually care about weight as long as its stripped.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

:sigh: up the hospital again with my father-in-law.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> :sigh: up the hospital again with my father-in-law.


no fun but got to be done m8 ..thoughts are with you..both me and the Mrs have done the 4. we have no parents left ....last one to go was my Dad 13 years ago


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> no fun but got to be done m8 ..thoughts are with you..both me and the Mrs have done the 4. we have no parents left ....last one to go was my Dad 13 years ago


Sorry to hear that mate. I feel so sorry for him given his past. Really active man, run marathons, regular at the gym for 17 years, ex lifeguard... Now he has emphysema, leaky valve other than the one fitted 6 years ago, pneumonia, and a problem with his brain, (back of the brain is having miniature strokes killing off his brain.) All he wants to do is come home and we have nearly lost him a few times. I respect him for how much he fights, but feel sorry for him that he knows his health is bad and there is nothing he can do about it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> I take it you mean proviron ..........25 mg a day is fine


Sorry rep,but it needs to be 50 mg prov realy and will work well with test/winny,very well!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Sorry rep,but it needs to be 50 mg prov realy and will work well with test/winny,very well!


Also 100mcg of t3 would be even better IMHO


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Also 100mcg of t3 would be even better IMHO


I have a few little fat burners still leftover, so i can always chuck them in. I'm mountain biking nearly every night now too, not just along roads but through woodlands and the like, so getting a good cardio workout.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So you got back to the gym yet mate or still too much going on ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Sorry rep,but it needs to be 50 mg prov realy and will work well with test/winny,very well!


yea no worries BL ive heard both................ 25mg was is fine for me :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Also 100mcg of t3 would be even better IMHO


100mcg of that would have me shakin in my boots ................Im already on 150mcg pd of thyroxine due to thyroid probs.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> 100mcg of that would have me shakin in my boots ................Im already on 150mcg pd of thyroxine due to thyroid probs.


FFs that would cause a crash and you would burn! Free meds!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I have a few little fat burners still leftover, so i can always chuck them in. I'm mountain biking nearly every night now too, not just along roads but through woodlands and the like, so getting a good cardio workout.


Bloody good workout that


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> FFs that would cause a crash and you would burn! Free meds!


Totally....................it was a few years back now I was always as tired as fvck and could hardly keep my eyess open at work , no strength to train plus putting on weight like fvck without upping cals ..anyway, went to dr and he took blood and got tested and thyroid wasnt working at all so got put on 100mcg a day and had to go back in three months for a check and this wasnt giving them the response they were looking for so got upped to 150mcg and back in threee months ,,,,more bloods taken and this time they said I should be fine now. I only get checked once a year now and all has been fine since.

So when I do the fat burning thing I only add 25mcg of t3 and 40mcg of Clenbuterol as Im alread prescribed for my chest/breathing 16mg PD of Salbutemol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Totally....................it was a few years back now I was always as tired as fvck and could hardly keep my eyess open at work , no strength to train plus putting on weight like fvck without upping cals ..anyway, went to dr and he took blood and got tested and thyroid wasnt working at all so got put on 100mcg a day and had to go back in three months for a check and this wasnt giving them the response they were looking for so got upped to 150mcg and back in threee months ,,,,more bloods taken and this time they said I should be fine now. I only get checked once a year now and all has been fine since.
> 
> So when I do the fat burning thing I only add 25mcg of t3 and 40mcg of Clenbuterol as Im alread prescribed for my chest/breathing 16mg PD of Salbutemol


We are all falling to bits!!! Now i am pi55ing a bit again!!!!!!!lollol:lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> We are all falling to bits!!! Now i am pi55ing a bit again!!!!!!!lollol:lol:


we sure are .............but going down fighting ........................I wont bother with getting p1ssed ............been on the wagon 15 years or more ...one day at a time :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> we sure are .............but going down fighting ........................I wont bother with getting p1ssed ............been on the wagon 15 years or more ...one day at a time :thumb:


Nah i leaked a bit laughing so much! :lol: sorry Ls!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nah i leaked a bit laughing so much! :lol: sorry Ls!


oh right LOL bwahahahahahah oops p1ss mg:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Well i have been up the hospital again this afternoon. Its been tough i will say that but Dad has now signed himself out, he's had enough.

Dr's have told us now that the infection they have been treating, (pneumonia) is now not the problem, the problem is the valve he had done 6 years ago has got an infection on it, so they wanted to keep so they could give him a spike, (an intravenous drip with a tube that went directly to the valve through the upper arm) but as he has signed himself out they cannot do it. Extreme concern on their part as he cannot have this at home, but he was adamant that he was not staying in another day longer.

I know how he feels as i have spent time in hospital myself, and after a week your climbing the fvcking walls, but this is life threatening and he knows it.

If you want the truth i think in a way he is just accepting the fact that he is dying and wants to die at home.

Its been hard to hold back the tears today if i am honest.

So he's home now but we are all on tender hooks as for one he should still be in hospital and we all know that he could possibly go into cardiac arrest.

I've been really stressed today and tonight have come home with 4 cans of guiness. I know its not the solution but i can feel myself just breaking into tears. My misses has been an absolute rock in this situation and herself has been fighting the tears.

George i haven't been to the gym yet, but i am positive that i will be going tomorrow.

I have lost weight and size but i have lost more fat weight than anything, which is all good. (well thats what i am telling myself anyway.)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

some things are more important mate, fu*k the gym for now.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Well i have been up the hospital again this afternoon. Its been tough i will say that but Dad has now signed himself out, he's had enough.
> 
> Dr's have told us now that the infection they have been treating, (pneumonia) is now not the problem, the problem is the valve he had done 6 years ago has got an infection on it, so they wanted to keep so they could give him a spike, (an intravenous drip with a tube that went directly to the valve through the upper arm) but as he has signed himself out they cannot do it. Extreme concern on their part as he cannot have this at home, but he was adamant that he was not staying in another day longer.
> 
> ...


I did not want to ask anymore about this buddy,until you said,i feel for you,realy i do,my Dad was the same,he had enough,have a beer and have a good cry,he is your Dad.

Spend all the time you can with him mate,training is for the trouble free in this situation,be with Dad to have no regrets x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with both the above m8 and my thoughs are with you


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'll start off with some training stuff first, 

Legs Monday, fvcking loved it. See a few people i hadn't seen in a long time, gym was relatively empty so just got on with it. Think i was in and out in about 40-50minutes.

All low weight just to get back into things and not cripple myself from day one.

Leg press, 3 sets of 8 reps, nice and slow and controlled.

Leg extension, 3 sets same as above.

Reverse leg curl, as above

Squats, full, **** as low as i could get it, head looking up, real good form.

Abs.

Came home feeling good, and about 3 hours later, went for a 10.4 mile bike ride.

Got an app on my phone, really good one that tracks your every move by GPS, top speed, elevation all that stuff. Hit a top speed of 21.8 mph.

Felt really good, fvcking knackered after though.

Diet was good yesterday too, have started to up the protein intake again with good quality food, no protein shakes unless i make my own.

3000mg of creatine and 3000mg of dextrose.

Legs feel really tight and solid, very slight ache, just enough to know i've had a workout.

As you know Sunday dad signed himself out, yesterday we was back up there again.

He started to deteriorate to the point that we got a call to go down, took one look and called an ambulance.

So he is now back in, on the ward next door but they are hoping to get him back on the other ward.. He's feeling a little sheepish because he knows that he shouldn't have signed himself out, but what can you do with a 70 year old man that has had enough.

They have assessed him and have taken bloods to find out if he does have an infection on his valve. The doctor was talking about possible valve replacement, which is a complete impossibility due to his health.

So hopefully they can grow some bugs and analyse his blood and give him some medication to fight this infection, which could mean 6 weeks in hospital with constant IV meds.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Really hope things improve for your dad mate, they are a very proud bunch people of that age and it cant be easy for him.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Really hope things improve for your dad mate, they are a very proud bunch people of that age and it cant be easy for him.


Proud, stubborn and a fighter. Massive respect to the man.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Proud, stubborn and a fighter. Massive respect to the man.


Absolutely LS absolutely....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Anyway back to the reason i am here... (for now) 

Can't stop eating since starting heavy bike riding...

Found i have a massive appetite so trying to eat good quality food, but i do find that every 2 hours my body is telling me,"eat something"...

Getting my diet nailed. Have found some really good food plans on the internet for eating clean, with little money and little hassle and complication.

Going to take a slightly different perspective on things and really listen to what my body wants and needs rather than just going through the motions.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Anyway back to the reason i am here... (for now)
> 
> Can't stop eating since starting heavy bike riding...
> 
> ...


your going to need some more good carbs in there LS for the energy all this cycling taking up


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> your going to need some more good carbs in there LS for the energy all this cycling taking up


Will be doing a diet plan and posting up later on when i have some spare time. Hoping for around 5000 cals a day.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Gym tomorrow, will be training back, really looking forward to it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just done back. Felt good.

Started off with some rotator cuff exercises so my shoulders don't get any injuries. Going to try and remain injury free, so plenty of preventative exercises and stretching/warming up.

Seated row, 9 sets in total, different hand positions for 3 exercises.

Lat pull down 3 sets

Deadlifts 3 sets.

All low ish weight still, just to get back into things, nice and slow and controlled.

Abs.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just done back. Felt good.
> 
> Started off with some rotator cuff exercises so my shoulders don't get any injuries. Going to try and remain injury free, so plenty of preventative exercises and stretching/warming up.
> 
> ...


All Good LS .....all good


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Wen't for a 5 mile bike ride earlier, on my own this time, son was out, so i chucked my headphones in. Tend to fvck about more when i am with my son, he practices wheeling, and then i do, lol.. (big kid) So tonight i just rode, total time out was probably half hour, but was puffing and panting when i got in.

Ate a massive plate of Lamb, nom nom..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Didn't feel back like i did legs so thinking i didn't lift enough yesterday. Chest tomorrow.

Going to see Prometheus tonight, in 3D. Can't wait.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Didn't feel back like i did legs so thinking i didn't lift enough yesterday. Chest tomorrow.
> 
> Going to see Prometheus tonight, in 3D. Can't wait.


I think i may get a bike soon,what would i need-a penny fa:lol:thing?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I think i may get a bike soon,what would i need-a penny fa:lol:thing?


You laugh, i see a twenty something bloke riding one of these the other day down the street past KFC. Wondered what the fvck it was as i was sitting in the car. Guy had it nailed, fair play to him.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You laugh, i see a twenty something bloke riding one of these the other day down the street past KFC. Wondered what the fvck it was as i was sitting in the car. Guy had it nailed, fair play to him.


Aha CAUGHT YA! KFC,lol now i want a Kfc and a bike,i must stop reading your posts it is costing me dear!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I had a hoop and a stick once .......was right at the top of the hilly crags when my stick broke ....had to walk home.......... with only a stick o celery to suck on mg:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Aha CAUGHT YA! KFC,lol now i want a Kfc and a bike,i must stop reading your posts it is costing me dear!


Er, no idea what i was doing there, suddenly just woke up in my car outside KFC.. Ahem!!!!..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SO big question "is this samurai a lunatic or what " lol ??


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> SO big question "is this samurai a lunatic or what " lol ??


FVCKING CVNTING COCKHEAD RIGHT I AM.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Shopping list is in.

Training chest today, in a minute. Then weekend off.

Up to the needle exchange to get myself some greens and blue's, then Legs on monday and the start of go go juice.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Chest trained. Good session, still medium weight, but now its been the first week back into it, i will be rapidly upping it all next week. Probably only lifting half of what i normally lift, so the main lifts will increase as i go.

Really just using the other lifts as a sort of warm up, until my body don't ache anymore. To be honest though i think that even after three weeks my muscle memory is serving me well as its not really causing a problem.

Nautilus 4 sets

Incline dumbells 3 sets

Rotator cuff

Bench 3 sets

Chest press 3 sets.

Abs.

Starting to feel a difference all ready in my whole body, really looking forward to this cycle. One of my biggest goals other than getting bigger and more defined is getting my legs up to speed with the rest of me. Don't get me wrong, they are not un-trained, just not where they should be.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Chest trained. Good session, still medium weight, but now its been the first week back into it, i will be rapidly upping it all next week. Probably only lifting half of what i normally lift, so the main lifts will increase as i go.
> 
> Really just using the other lifts as a sort of warm up, until my body don't ache anymore. To be honest though i think that even after three weeks my muscle memory is serving me well as its not really causing a problem.
> 
> ...


how far off are they in comparison mate ?? honest answer ???

i feel that my hammys are out of balance now with my quads, were seriously lacking hammy stuff in the gym though so i struggle to train them effectively ..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> how far off are they in comparison mate ?? honest answer ???
> 
> i feel that my hammys are out of balance now with my quads, were seriously lacking hammy stuff in the gym though so i struggle to train them effectively ..


Honestly not that far off. What they lack is definition and my calves are seriously lagging, which is why i have opted for more of a powerlifter approach to things. I have actually never really trained legs to the point that they are a staple in my routine.. Sort off trained them for a few months, then not bothered, then trained a few months then not bothered.

I reckon if my legs were where they should be, then i would be at least 7lb heavier. They are not skinny as i used to kick box, but you wouldn't look at them and go, "good legs".

Probably about the size of an off season footballer.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Couldn't wait.

Just pinned 500mg of Cyp and taken 100mg of stan and 25mg of Prov.

LETS GET IT ON!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Honestly not that far off. What they lack is definition and my calves are seriously lagging, which is why i have opted for more of a powerlifter approach to things. I have actually never really trained legs to the point that they are a staple in my routine.. Sort off trained them for a few months, then not bothered, then trained a few months then not bothered.
> 
> I reckon if my legs were where they should be, then i would be at least 7lb heavier. They are not skinny as i used to kick box, but you wouldn't look at them and go, "good legs".
> 
> Probably about the size of an off season footballer.


lol good description mate but a pic would have been quicker pmsl !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> lol good description mate but a pic would have been quicker pmsl !!


Seem to have lost my camera, :lol:

Give it a few months and i'll post a pic, 

My trouble is i'm tall, 6ft 1.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Seem to have lost my camera, :lol:
> 
> Give it a few months and i'll post a pic,
> 
> My trouble is i'm tall, 6ft 1.


Ahhh that old chestnut hey lol !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Ahhh that old chestnut hey lol !!


What you implying?

:whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Seem to have lost my camera, :lol:
> 
> Give it a few months and i'll post a pic,
> 
> My trouble is i'm tall, 6ft 1.


ahhhhhh bailed out LOL i wouldnt bail on that one I would just say ...look at my profile pic :thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> ahhhhhh bailed out LOL i wouldnt bail on that one I would just say ...look at my profile pic :thumbup1:


There ya go.

At least someone has my corner.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

there ya go fvck heads.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey mate how's your training going?

Have you changed your split at all or are you still doing full body?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you still doing...

Upper

Lower

Off

Upper

Lower

???


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Hey mate how's your training going?
> 
> Have you changed your split at all or are you still doing full body?





ash1981 said:


> Are you still doing...
> 
> Upper
> 
> ...


You'll actually read this blog one day, :lol:

No bud, 

Been up the hospital with my father-in-law for over three weeks, so at the end of my winny cycle, which i ended short i stopped training, that and work made it hard to get to the gym, so today is my third day back in about 4 weeks.

I decided to after doing winny that i would ramp things up and after talking to a few people decided to change things around.

So i am now doing more of a powerlifter, strong man routine, focusing on compounds and not really isolations. Aiming for a clean bulk with assistance.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You'll actually read this blog one day, :lol:
> 
> No bud,
> 
> ...


Yea I did know mate, I wished you all the best about a 10 days ago. 

Hope everything is ok buddy

Whats your training split like? How many days you training?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I did know mate, I wished you all the best about a 10 days ago.
> 
> Hope everything is ok buddy
> 
> Whats your training split like? How many days you training?


You did? sorry dude. :beer:

Training Monday, Wednesday, Friday at the moment mate, maybe picking up Riptoes or Stronglifts after i have got back into the swing of things.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You did? sorry dude. :beer:
> 
> Training Monday, Wednesday, Friday at the moment mate, maybe picking up Riptoes or Stronglifts after i have got back into the swing of things.


Busy in here today mate! 

Glad to see you took the darksides provocative draw!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Busy in here today mate!
> 
> Glad to see you took the darksides provocative draw!


I favour the dark side mate more than the light side, lol...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Just popped in to say good morning


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Just popped in to say good morning


Good morning. :thumbup1:

Chest is aching today and shoulders.

Core feels really tight.

This mornings breakfast.

4 eggs, 4 crumpets.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Good morning. :thumbup1:
> 
> Chest is aching today and shoulders.
> 
> ...


looks scrumptious wumptious


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> looks scrumptious wumptious


Bloody was. First time i have done that. Usually have 5 or 6 eggs and two half and half toast in the morning every morning, but i was standing in front of the fridge after the misses had gone shopping thinking, "hmmm, i quite fancy some crumpets" Stood there looking at the ingredients and protein content, :lol: as you do and thought, "fvck it" "i'll have 4 of those and an egg with each one, :lol:

So now i will probably have that for breakfast.

On a side note:

Wen't up the hospital to see Dad and whilst there, they had given him some little build up milkshake drink called, "Ensure plus".

Started looking at the ingredients of it and blow me out the water with a spud gun there is fvcking loads of protein in one. 13.6 grams of protein minimal carbs and hardly any fat, 220ml.

He offered it to me as he'd had one, raspberry flavour and i walloped the lot down in about 4 gulps. Need to get me some of these they are really really nice and perfect for a little mid meal snack.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Ensure plan ........................Certainly does sound good ..............works out at jsut over 35g per pint :thumb:

Question is tho ..how much is it !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

RIP Dad. X


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> RIP Dad. X


My condolences m8


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> My condolences m8


Thank you.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh sh*t mate.

Fu*king gutted for you and all your family mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You are one great son mate,he is still proud of you and lives on in you and your kids,remember that always xLove to you all x


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

My Family.

2 Week ago at my Brother-in-law1's wedding.

From left to right.

Mum, Me, Daughter, Grandson, Dad, Wife, Son, Brother-in-Law1 and Brother-in-law2.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> My Family.
> 
> 2 Week ago at my Brother-in-law1's wedding.
> 
> ...


Nice Family LS ................very nice indeedy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> My Family.
> 
> 2 Week ago at my Brother-in-law1's wedding.
> 
> ...


Great memories right there mate,i did not realise you was that handsome!

Out of interest was it your sisters wedding too mate?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'm up the gym tomorrow boys.. Need to get out for a bit in the morning..

Been up the Chapel today and seen him for the first time since he passed.

I can commend John Wier funeral services, they have done a great job, and he looks like he did about 5 weeks ago.

Its the misses i am more worried about though, She's not handling it too well as he was her whole world, but she's going up every day till the funeral on wednesday 20th.

I got a chance to speak to him on my own, but i'll be visiting some more to say more stuff.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I can identify with you here LS ....weird as it may seem to some but for me it was comforting and I hope you get the same result .

Be strong ...my thoughts are will with you and your family....................not just words iether ..I mean it .


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> I can identify with you here LS ....weird as it may seem to some but for me it was comforting and I hope you get the same result .
> 
> Be strong ...my thoughts are will with you and your family....................not just words iether ..I mean it .


Thanks mate. Its a very emotional time at the moment, i've been to too many funerals in my life.

Trained legs today. feeling tight, got a cyp shot to do today.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

With you


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

My condolences. Looking at that pic from two weeks ago he looked like he went with a smile on his face.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Jux said:


> My condolences. Looking at that pic from two weeks ago he looked like he went with a smile on his face.


Thanks for popping in Jux, i appreciate that.

Legs and obliques are aching, feeling like i've trained. Pinned just over 500mg in my ****.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thanks for popping in Jux, i appreciate that.
> 
> Legs and obliques are aching, feeling like i've trained. Pinned just over 500mg in my ****.


LOl, yea thats where mine goes LS ............. ****, just pinned 750mg (mixture) my self and training at 12


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> LOl, yea thats where mine goes LS ............. ****, just pinned 750mg (mixture) my self and training at 12


Good stuff Rep.

Somethings happening, i bashed two out yesterday, don't normally do that, :lol: Thinking that it might be the Proviron as yesterday was only my second shot of test. Obliques really aching today, legs are still tight, keep tensing them and flexing my feet to tense my calves..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Good stuff Rep.
> 
> Somethings happening, i bashed two out yesterday, don't normally do that, :lol: Thinking that it might be the Proviron as yesterday was only my second shot of test. Obliques really aching today, legs are still tight, keep tensing them and flexing my feet to tense my calves..


you mean you been [email protected] :sneaky2: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> you mean you been [email protected] :sneaky2: :whistling: :lol:


Either that or fighting:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> you mean you been [email protected] :sneaky2: :whistling: :lol:


Thats the one. Or two in my case, :lol:



biglbs said:


> Either that or fighting:lol:


No, i'm avoiding any confrontation at the moment, if you know what i mean.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thats the one. Or two in my case, :lol:
> 
> No, i'm avoiding any confrontation at the moment, if you know what i mean.


W8nker! :innocent:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Feel like doing a session.. Something is kicking in, feeling horny ass fvck and tight all over.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am off:scared:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I am off:scared:


Me too ...exit ..stage left even :scared:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:blowme:


Replicator said:


> Me too ...exit ..stage left even :scared:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> :blowme:


Never gonna happen ..I love the wife and Tuna ...no like pork :nono:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Don't worry your all safe... 

Been in a bit of a foul mood today, grumpy..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Don't worry your all safe...
> 
> Been in a bit of a foul mood today, grumpy..


Oooo that has kicked in then


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You are in fight or fook mode!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You are in fight or fook mode!


Nail, head.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Was going to go to the gym today, but i have to wait in for a delivery, hopefully if it comes early enough i'll go up and do back, if not then i'll go tomorrow. Funeral is on Wednesday so lots to prepare for.

Little bit nervous as i am a coffin bearer, never done it before. Usually i am the one that holds it all together in any situation, the one everyone looks at for support, so i hope that emotions don't get in the way.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Was going to go to the gym today, but i have to wait in for a delivery, hopefully if it comes early enough i'll go up and do back, if not then i'll go tomorrow. Funeral is on Wednesday so lots to prepare for.
> 
> Little bit nervous as i am a coffin bearer, never done it before. Usually i am the one that holds it all together in any situation, the one everyone looks at for support, so i hope that emotions don't get in the way.


Emotions are a natural response here LS and dont get in the way >...............just let them do what they have to do .Will be thinking of you on Weds


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Back trained today, feeling good, feeling like i want to stand very straight.

Going to do chest on Thursday i hope...

Going to be posting a vid up in the crazy things in the gym thread... You won't believe it you really won't and i want reps..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

my thoughts WILL be with you tomorrow


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> my thoughts WILL be with you tomorrow


Thanks Rep.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Going to be posting a vid up in the crazy things in the gym thread... You won't believe it you really won't and i want reps..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


>


Speachless :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope everything went ok mate,oh and you got reps.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Funeral went well. (if you can say a funeral goes well) you know what i mean. No training today as i was working so going to do chest tomorrow, fuvcking shattered today, never took my glasses for driving and my eyes are really aching, got a headache now too.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Funeral went well. (if you can say a funeral goes well) you know what i mean. No training today as i was working so going to do chest tomorrow, fuvcking shattered today, never took my glasses for driving and my eyes are really aching, got a headache now too.


Glad all ok,

I like the new avi and have contemplated it some,it is either

You in a kilt

A black chalk hill figure for the sulstis

AFTERMATH OF NUCLEAR BLAST

Pompeii

Green giant,hohoho


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Funeral went well. (if you can say a funeral goes well) you know what i mean. No training today as i was working so going to do chest tomorrow, fuvcking shattered today, never took my glasses for driving and my eyes are really aching, got a headache now too.


Glad to hear all went well L.S and headache could also be from the strains of the day


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Glad all ok,
> 
> I like the new avi and have contemplated it some,it is either
> 
> ...


Problem with a kilt then is there :cursing: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Problem with a kilt then is there :cursing: :lol:


I knew you would bite,like an old Salmon to a wee fly!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I knew you would bite,like an old Salmon to a wee fly!


I'll gee ye bite  :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> I'll gee ye bite  :lol:
> 
> This is me in a kilt with my eldest daughter at the weddin of my youngest daughter 4 years ago.


She looks lovely,my god you look bonnie too! 

Is that the Kilt i think it is? :confused1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> She looks lovely,my god you look bonnie too!
> 
> Is that the Kilt i think it is? :confused1:


what do you thing it is coz I cant remember, we all had the same (main gents) to blend in sort o speak ...when we all sat togehter it was like looking at a tartan rug with heads :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> what do you thing it is coz I cant remember, we all had the same (main gents) to blend in sort o speak ...when we all sat togehter it was like looking at a tartan rug with heads :laugh:


You are so funny mate i am p1ssin a bit here,:lol:i can actualy see it.................well nearly

The black watch kilt?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No it is not,there should be two denser bands around it,but close,i can where the black watch by blood!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fvck me, i turn my back and all hell breaks loose, :lol:



biglbs said:


> Glad all ok,
> 
> I like the new avi and have contemplated it some,it is either
> 
> ...


Correct.. All of the above, co's that's how i roll. 



Replicator said:


> Glad to hear all went well L.S and headache could also be from the strains of the day


Thanks bud. your probably right. How ironic. First scene of the day, we are sat at a pub waiting for a funeral van to drive past. 



Replicator said:


> Problem with a kilt then is there :cursing: :lol:


Oi no fighting, i know what you scott's are like.



biglbs said:


> I knew you would bite,like an old Salmon to a wee fly!


 :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> I'll gee ye bite  :lol:
> 
> This is me in a kilt with my eldest daughter at the weddin of my youngest daughter 4 years ago.


So that's what you look like. Nice Kilt. I can wear one, but i am of the four leaf clover persuasion.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You could not of planned it mate:no:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I had roast duck for dinner today, fuvcking beautiful, cheese and crackers and bread and butter pudding. Hmmm...

Sitting here now with a couple of packets of monster munch and a glass of claret, why not eh!!, beats sleeping tablets..

Just a little cheat, then up early tomorrow, 5 eggs and 2 toast for breakfast. Smash chest and pin 500mg of test, 100mg of winny and 25mg prov. Boom.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You could not of planned it mate:no:


I know mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I had roast duck for dinner today, fuvcking beautiful, cheese and crackers and bread and butter pudding. Hmmm...
> 
> Sitting here now with a couple of packets of monster munch and a glass of claret, why not eh!!, beats sleeping tablets..
> 
> Just a little cheat, then up early tomorrow, 5 eggs and 2 toast for breakfast. Smash chest and pin 500mg of test, 100mg of winny and 25mg prov. Boom.


Yup Winny next week for me with prov/t3


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Yup Winny next week for me with prov/t3


Whats your weight at the mo fella?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> No it is not,there should be two denser bands around it,but close,i can where the black watch by blood!


i dont know it was just one we all liked but doesnt show up as blue in the photo as it really was.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Chest trained today, feeling good. Never had breakfast as i had a busy morning, but i did go down the all you can eat chinese and have this. 

Don't half get some strange looks when i'm out eating, :lol:

two plates of every meat on the menu.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Bit tense today. Nearly pulled a bloke out his car. Came straight out of a junction without stopping and looking to see if anything was coming,slamming his brakes on, so i was about to start swearing at him and my misses is going, "he put his hands up and said sorry" Got a bit paranoid and thought he was staring, so i slowed down, just to see if he was going to slow down,  Anyway, i thought better of it, (can't be bothered and i know that gear plus bereavement is not a good mixture so carried on and had a little swear to myself.  its all good really, i am aware of it and i know there are other things going on in my life that are causing stress.

I'm in control lads, i'm in control.. :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Bit tense today. Nearly pulled a bloke out his car. Came straight out of a junction without stopping and looking to see if anything was coming,slamming his brakes on, so i was about to start swearing at him and my misses is going, "he put his hands up and said sorry" Got a bit paranoid and thought he was staring, so i slowed down, just to see if he was going to slow down,  Anyway, i thought better of it, (can't be bothered and i know that gear plus bereavement is not a good mixture so carried on and had a little swear to myself.  its all good really, i am aware of it and i know there are other things going on in my life that are causing stress.
> 
> I'm in control lads, i'm in control.. :lol:


No ,No, No, LS you would have reacted the same without the gear .you have had a lot to deal with lately , so short fuse is enevitable>...........Roid Rage is b0ll0cks.......dont believe all that sh1t ...................its like a plecebo ..people read all this crap and then talk themselves into getting angry just because they think they should be. My Mrs reckond Im a lot calmer on the stuff ..honestly !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> No ,No, No, LS you would have reacted the same without the gear .you have had a lot to deal with lately , so short fuse is enevitable>...........Roid Rage is b0ll0cks.......dont believe all that sh1t ...................its like a plecebo ..people read all this crap and then talk themselves into getting angry just because they think they should be. My Mrs reckond Im a lot calmer on the stuff ..honestly !!


I've become a hell of a lot more aware of anger or stress issues since taking gear for sure. Its made me conscious of it thus giving me the power to deal with it. Don't get me wrong, someone plsses me off enough, and i've given them enough chances then game over and i'll snap. I won't stand for shjt i really won't.

Right shoulders aching a bit on the edge of the clavicle, chucked dips in my chest session to finish it off, maybe wasn't ready for it. See how i feel later on.

Weekend off now.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I've become a hell of a lot more aware of anger or stress issues since taking gear for sure. Its made me conscious of it thus giving me the power to deal with it. Don't get me wrong, someone plsses me off enough, and i've given them enough chances then game over and i'll snap. I won't stand for shjt i really won't.
> 
> but you would do exactly the same without gear ...and rightly so to I might add , I for one totally agree with the above
> 
> ...


I tell you theres a lot of shoulder probs going on ...its in nearly every journal I visit and its purely down to too much training they are involved in everything but legs!! Dips was one of the first execrcises I had to stop, always gave my shoulders jip >

have a good wkend L.S


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Triceps are fvcked.. Chest is really aching, top half more than anything, but triceps, whooooaaa baaaby!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Bit tense today. Nearly pulled a bloke out his car. Came straight out of a junction without stopping and looking to see if anything was coming,slamming his brakes on, so i was about to start swearing at him and my misses is going, "he put his hands up and said sorry" Got a bit paranoid and thought he was staring, so i slowed down, just to see if he was going to slow down,  Anyway, i thought better of it, (can't be bothered and i know that gear plus bereavement is not a good mixture so carried on and had a little swear to myself.  its all good really, i am aware of it and i know there are other things going on in my life that are causing stress.
> 
> I'm in control lads, i'm in control.. :lol:


I find AAS can make me into a complete animal,always has,i am often catching myself bubling up in situations,so i too am very careful.I think some do and some don't,in the past i was a real handful to anyone and anything,not nice at all.With age comes the mellowness to deal with it Imo


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Chest and tri\s are still aching. lol.. Legs tomorrow.

Going to hit them hard since i have been back a while now.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I find AAS can make me into a complete animal,always has,i am often catching myself bubling up in situations,so i too am very careful.I think some do and some don't,in the past i was a real handful to anyone and anything,not nice at all.With age comes the mellowness to deal with it Imo


Psycho !! its all in your head m8


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Chest and tri\s are still aching. lol.. Legs tomorrow.
> 
> Going to hit them hard since i have been back a while now.


Me too L.S:thumb:LEGS ya Bas !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Me too L.S:thumb:LEGS ya Bas !!!


Smashed legs today. Warm up sets on the press, really slow, then front squats and back squats.. Not much weight but slow down and up. Started to leg extensions to finish off but focusing on the negative and i looked like someone sitting on a washing mating on full spin... Bloody legs where shaking all over the place. Finshed off with reverse leg curl and abs.

Feeling it tonight, going to ache like fvck tomorrow i know it.

Had a moment of feeling really week yesterday, which i have had before but its getting to a point where i need to find out whats wrong.

Basically i missed breakfast as i never had time, but started to get the shakes around lunch time, i've had this before over the years, not so much since i have been eating well, usually in the past i have just grabbed something sugary, like a can of coke and mars bar and thats done the trick. 2 pints of Dr Peper and half a packet of hob nobs later....

I got told that i may be hyperglycaemic? can anyone shed some light on this? Symptoms are;

Feeling week.

Shaking

Sweating

Dizzyness

light headed.

Sugar seems to sort it out and its very similar to the feeling ghrp-6 give you after 5 minutes.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Yep.  :surrender:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

is it not just cause you havent eaten ............or it could be diabetis realated get it checked L.S just to be sure .


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> is it not just cause you havent eaten ............or it could be diabetis realated get it checked L.S just to be sure .


That's what i am thinking.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> That's what i am thinking.


You could always look on the bright side and if it is you will get your insulin for free :whistling: obviously I hope its not tho :no:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> You could always look on the bright side and if it is you will get your insulin for free :whistling: obviously I hope its not tho :no:


Bac trained today. New bloke was up there today and ended up talking to me and the guy that works there, sort of joined in the conversation, which was ok, friendly chap, overweight. Asked me to show him how to deadlift as he see me doing it. He kinda got it, but said to me that he didn't realise how hard it is when you have to think about so much. I said a lot of people think that you just bend over and pick the weight up but you don't, and that's how people get injuries; He said that's why he asked as he want to learn to do it properly.

Problem is, that he ended up following me all over the gym, telling me about his life, so after a while said in a kind way, "right, gotta lift this weight" Ended up having about 7-10 minutes rest in-between sets, so i don't really feel like i have done much today, although i threw in a few more sets, because of the resting. :roll eyes:

Diet has been shlt today also, not really eaten much apart from 6 eggs and 2 slices of toast.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Bac trained today. New bloke was up there today and ended up talking to me and the guy that works there, sort of joined in the conversation, which was ok, friendly chap, overweight. Asked me to show him how to deadlift as he see me doing it. He kinda got it, but said to me that he didn't realise how hard it is when you have to think about so much. I said a lot of people think that you just bend over and pick the weight up but you don't, and that's how people get injuries; He said that's why he asked as he want to learn to do it properly.
> 
> Problem is, that he ended up following me all over the gym, telling me about his life, so after a while said in a kind way, "right, gotta lift this weight" Ended up having about 7-10 minutes rest in-between sets, so i don't really feel like i have done much today, although i threw in a few more sets, because of the resting. :roll eyes:
> 
> ...


just hope he was paying attention


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> just hope he was paying attention


I think he was. To be honest i think he just wanted to make some friends, not in a lonely sad way but "i am new kinda way.

Well diet really has been shlt today. Just got back from a trip out to Dover. got a flat tyre on the way home so had to change that. Stopped at a garage to get some air and ended up buying some pies and crisps for the journey home, (48 miles), so i have eaten absolute crap today.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I think he was. To be honest i think he just wanted to make some friends, not in a lonely sad way but "i am new kinda way.
> 
> Well diet really has been shlt today. Just got back from a trip out to Dover. got a flat tyre on the way home so had to change that. Stopped at a garage to get some air and ended up buying some pies and crisps for the journey home, (48 miles), so i have eaten absolute crap today.


just let it be a bad day L.S and leave it at that ................now then onwards and upwards , the rest of your life starts today


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> just let it be a bad day L.S and leave it at that ................now then onwards and upwards , the rest of your life starts today


LOL, oh don't worry i'd have forgotten about it tomorrow. I don't tend to dwell on the negative for too long. In fact i'm sitting in bed tensing my legs and abs thinking how solid they feel, and earlier was looking in the bathroom mirror thinking how defined my upper back is looking. :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I feel like proper sh1t today, really low energy, feel like just going to bed.

Chest tomorrow, looking forward to seeing if i can cane my triceps like last time.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Im sure youll have no problem :thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Im sure youll have no problem :thumbup1:


I don't feel like i have trained my back at all. Think the rest sessions in between were too long, so i'm hoping this guy is not up there tomorrow, if he is i'll have to just nod, smile and carry on rather than keep talking to him.

Does that sound rude?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I don't feel like i have trained my back at all. Think the rest sessions in between were too long, so i'm hoping this guy is not up there tomorrow, if he is i'll have to just nod, smile and carry on rather than keep talking to him.
> 
> Does that sound rude?


No not all ..not if you tell him what your about .......or just say sorry m8 but here to train my body not my tongue .....must get on but wil chat when finished . or something like that ............youll think of soemthing :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

itd be rude if you pimp slapped him but really really funny


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

He was there today. 

He'd shaved his head so i just said "Hello mate, you've had a hair cut" He replied, and i just carried on politely and walk to the changing rooms.. He didn't really say much after that as i just got on with it and didn't really look at anyone or say anything, (apart from the staff that i always talk to)..

He's ok, just a friendly person trying to make friends i suppose, nothing wrong with that, just becomes a problem when all you do is talk and not train. Used to happen a few years ago when i trained in the evening and loads of mates where there,, all talking and joking, like mates do but i was one of the only ones that wen't, "c'mon for fvck sake, i'm getting smaller" :lol:

So chest trained today, really good session, in and out in about 45 minutes, tried to finish it off with CGBP but had nothing left in me, managed 2 sets of pussy weight and that was it.

Abs done too.

Just pinned 900mg of test, thought i would ramp things up a bit now after week 4. So will probably stick with this now until finished.

Took 2 Malice today too, feeling a bit hyper, shlt loads of energy and a little sweaty but it is still hot here.

Dinner soon, sausage hot pot.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just say. "Look fatty i have now helped you on your way to massivedom, now fcuk off or i will show you how it feels to have your face piled in by a 2.5 kg DB in between my DB bench pressing with them" pmsl X


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Just say. "Look fatty i have now helped you on your way to massivedom, now fcuk off or i will show you how it feels to have your face piled in by a 2.5 kg DB in between my DB bench pressing with them" pmsl X


 :lol:

Oooh, don't know about that, he's done martial arts for 22 years, up until 10 years ago when he gave up because of injury or something. Was doing some stuff in front of me Wednesday and it looked like a scene out of Enter the Dragon. You know the scene on the boat when the bully starts air punching in front of Bruce Lee... :lol: I just stood there with a grin on my face and didn't blink; All in a nice way of course, but you blink, you lose, (if you know what i mean)


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Just say. "Look fatty i have now helped you on your way to massivedom, now fcuk off or i will show you how it feels to have your face piled in by a 2.5 kg DB in between my DB bench pressing with them" pmsl X


Nice new avi by the way.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

6 eggs scrambled with some camembert mixed in. Hmmm...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

thats simllar to what I had for my tea teh night...............six semi hard poached eggs stirred up in a jug then pourd over 1 slice of mutligrain toast yum yum


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> thats simllar to what I had for my tea teh night...............six semi hard poached eggs stirred up in a jug then pourd over 1 slice of mutligrain toast yum yum


I've struggled over the last couple of days to eat my quota, but i love eggs and they are so quick and easy to do.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I've struggled over the last couple of days to eat my quota, but i love eggs and they are so quick and easy to do.


I am 3 weeks into my new diet and its just getting easier now mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> He was there today.
> 
> He'd shaved his head so i just said "Hello mate, you've had a hair cut" He replied, and i just carried on politely and walk to the changing rooms.. He didn't really say much after that as i just got on with it and didn't really look at anyone or say anything, (apart from the staff that i always talk to)..
> 
> ...


We have a guy the same,i got there at same time today,but only had 30 mins to train so cut him short after five! :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am 3 weeks into my new diet and its just getting easier now mate.


This game is all about training your body, not just your muscles.. I believe that once you get into the swing of things with eating, it does get easier...

I found this when i was eating 1kg of chicken a day and veg plus everything else.. Every 2 hours, food!!!... Just got to train your stomach too.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> We have a guy the same,i got there at same time today,but only had 30 mins to train so cut him short after five! :lol:


Without sounding like a cvnt, it really does depend what mood i am in. The other day a guy wen't to pass me a paper cup from the fountain and i completely ignored him and grabbed my own. Have to admit i did it deliberately, don't know why, just felt like being on my own and training hard, so sometimes i have to give off the impression that i don't want to be approached.. (core that does make me sound like a cvnt, :lol: )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> This game is all about training your body, not just your muscles.. I believe that once you get into the swing of things with eating, it does get easier...
> 
> I found this when i was eating 1kg of chicken a day and veg plus everything else.. Every 2 hours, food!!!... Just got to train your stomach too.


And your mind mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Without sounding like a cvnt, it really does depend what mood i am in. The other day a guy wen't to pass me a paper cup from the fountain and i completely ignored him and grabbed my own. Have to admit i did it deliberately, don't know why, just felt like being on my own and training hard, so sometimes i have to give off the impression that i don't want to be approached.. (core that does make me sound like a cvnt, :lol: )


You CVNT!:laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Nice new avi by the way.


why thank you kind sir. i also like your shadow pmsl X


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> And your mind mate.


Totally agree mate. Serge Nubret once said that you need to unify 3 things to have a champion body, Mind, Body and Spirit. Once these are in unison, you are undefeated.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I've struggled over the last couple of days to eat my quota, but i love eggs and they are so quick and easy to do.


I go through 100 eggs a week mg:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Without sounding like a cvnt, it really does depend what mood i am in. The other day a guy wen't to pass me a paper cup from the fountain and i completely ignored him and grabbed my own. Have to admit i did it deliberately, don't know why, just felt like being on my own and training hard, so sometimes i have to give off the impression that i don't want to be approached.. (core that does make me sound like a cvnt, :lol: )


No need to be ignorent tho L.S :nono:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> I go through 100 eggs a week mg:


I go through about that.... Might up it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I go through about that.... Might up it.


Bloody good for ye eggs are :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am eating too little of anything at the moment!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I am eating too little of anything at the moment!


anything on toast is good ............I sometimes eat anything raw if lazy......... but find anything is getting expesive these days ....so having to cut back on anything and just go back to eggs :blink:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> anything on toast is good ............I sometimes eat anything raw if lazy......... but find anything is getting expesive these days ....so having to cut back on anything and just go back to eggs :blink:


But you can eat as much anything as you like and put on no weight,but if you eat something....:no:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> But you can eat as much anything as you like and put on no weight,but if you eat something....:no:


LOL :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> But you can eat as much anything as you like and put on no weight,but if you eat something....:no:


You daft sod!!..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> anything on toast is good ............I sometimes eat anything raw if lazy......... but find anything is getting expesive these days ....so having to cut back on anything and just go back to eggs :blink:


Have to be careful of bread, bread is the enemy, THE ENEMY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just been up the Hungry Fox...

9oz rump, with ribs, curly wurly chips and half a tomato. Cajun chicken burger with straight chips and a guiness.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Have to be careful of bread, bread is the enemy, THE ENEMY!!!!!!!!!!!


only eat 5-6 slices per week and its whole grain brown


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> only eat 5-6 slices per week and its whole grain brown


*******THE ENEMY*******


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just been up the Hungry Fox...
> 
> 9oz rump, with ribs, curly wurly chips and half a tomato. Cajun chicken burger with straight chips and a guiness.


Chips and guiness eh .............and you say bread is the enemy :lol:

By the way L.S m8 ..how are you ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Chips and guiness eh .............and you say bread is the enemy :lol:
> 
> By the way L.S m8 ..how are you ?


I'll have you know the chips where healthy, and the guiness is full of iron. 

I'm good mate ta... Getting on with things, trying to keep busy. Trying to save for another bike so trying not to spend any money, (even though i just spent £32 on an early dinner)


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'll have you know the chips where healthy, and the guiness is full of iron.
> 
> I'm good mate ta... Getting on with things, trying to keep busy. Trying to save for another bike so trying not to spend any money, (even though i just spent £32 on an early dinner)


Good man


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Just been up the Hungry Fox...<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> 9oz rump, with ribs, curly wurly chips and half a tomato. Cajun chicken burger with straight chips and a guiness.


I hope you wore a condom:thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Legs tomorrow, looking forward to it. Gonna kill em.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Legs tomorrow, looking forward to it. Gonna kill em.


Kill them m8 :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

double post


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Legs tomorrow, looking forward to it. Gonna kill em.


Oh dear what have i done.. :scared: :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Woohoo!!!!!!... 50 pages...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!... 50 pages...


CONGRATULATIONS :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

HAve struggled with food today, have had to force feed myself...

Legs are fvcked.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> HAve struggled with food today, have had to force feed myself...
> 
> Legs are fvcked.


I was actually HUNGRY today mate, cant remember the last time l was !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> HAve struggled with food today, have had to force feed myself...
> 
> Legs are fvcked.


Im the opposite .....i have to control it ALL the time


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

You know that feeling you get, (calm before the storm) when your muscles hurt but not enough, even though you know they should considering the workout you gave them. This is usually when the day after, (not the next day, the one after) :confused1: (i know what i mean) They fvcking hurt like crazy....

Well i have that feeling, so i know that tomorrow, i probably will not be able to walk, :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> You know that feeling you get, (calm before the storm) when your muscles hurt but not enough, even though you know they should considering the workout you gave them. This is usually when the day after, (not the next day, the one after) :confused1: (i know what i mean) They fvcking hurt like crazy....
> 
> Well i have that feeling, so i know that tomorrow, i probably will not be able to walk, :lol:


With me it starts really kicking in 24 hours later and then its with me for another 24 hours then tapers off pretty quick


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> With me it starts really kicking in 24 hours later and then its with me for another 24 hours then tapers off pretty quick


Good old lactic acid,it only helps for 24hrs,then it is best to pump it out with mega light pump setsx2/3


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Think i'll be safe, legs are feeling tight and good, but diet has been pretty good today so i think i may have got away with it. Back tomorrow, feeling strong.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> I was actually HUNGRY today mate, cant remember the last time l was !


This means your body is adjusting to the new routine. Its a good sign, mens you can eat more now.. 

Off to train back. Mind is in the right place, feeling good.

Legs are feeling good also.

Shlt night sleep last night, didn't get to bed til about 4am, so i have just ordered 120 10mg tabs of melatonin. Going to give the Zopiclone a rest as i don't feel they are doing anything again.

Just hope i can handle the dreams on the melatonin this time round.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Coffee done, time for a shlt, then leathers on and gym.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Coffee done, time for a shlt, then leathers on and gym.


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Why do you sh1t in leathers before you put them on mate????Padding???? :w00t:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Good old lactic acid,it only helps for 24hrs,then it is best to pump it out with mega light pump setsx2/3


And there was me thinkin it was because I trained the muscle proper :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactic_acidosis



Replicator said:


> And there was me thinkin it was because I trained the muscle proper :confused1:


Please note first paragraph in this one;http://www.herbalremedies.com/lactic-acid-information.html

So effect you are training hard to get there,however it is best rid off and the time frame is 24 hrs:lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactic_acidosis
> 
> Please note first paragraph in this one;http://www.herbalremedies.com/lactic-acid-information.html
> 
> So effect you are training hard to get there,however it is best rid off and the time frame is 24 hrs:lol:


Well mine is doms ........................but im able to settle for a bit of both :thumbup1:

http://sportsmedicine.about.com/cs/injuries/a/doms.htm


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Well mine is doms ........................but im able to settle for a bit of both :thumbup1:
> 
> http://sportsmedicine.about.com/cs/injuries/a/doms.htm


Yup i recon it is a bit of both mate:cool2:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Deadlifts

10x 2 sets 50kg warm up, with torso twists.

10x 1 80kg

10x 1 100kg

10x 1 110kg

8x 1 120kg

----------------

Seated Row

10 x 3 sets of close grip 76kg

10 x 3 sets of wide grip 84kg

--------------------------------

Lat pull down

8x 4 74kg

--------------

Seated lat raises, bent over for rear delt.

-------------

Side raises with 20kg plates, 3 sets each side for 12-15 reps.

Took two weight loss pills and should have only taken one, felt like i was going to throw up all the water i had drunk, not a nice feeling and nearly stopped me training. One next time, lol..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw you took too and thoughtmg: :wacko:

One did me again today with a hot curryand t3


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I saw you took too and thoughtmg: :wacko:
> 
> One did me again today with a hot curryand t3


It does say you can take two, but i am not ready for that yet.. Makes my hands shake and i look like i have a mental problem, :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> It does say you can take two, but i am not ready for that yet.. Makes my hands shake and i look like i have a mental problem, :lol:


:lol:What's in them?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> :lol:What's in them?


Malice Proprietary Blend 645mg

Caffeine, Phenylethlamine HCL, Hoodia 20:1, White Willow Bark, Green Tea extract 98%, , theobromine, chromium 10%


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Malice Proprietary Blend 645mg
> 
> Caffeine, Phenylethlamine HCL, Hoodia 20:1, White Willow Bark, Green Tea extract 98%, , theobromine, chromium 10%


Aooooooooooooooooooooo,i am being given some of these tomorrow,should be fun


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Aooooooooooooooooooooo,i am being given some of these tomorrow,should be fun


They are good mate... Since doing them with winny on training days i have seen such a massive difference. Start off with one and see how you get on. 2 was just too much for me.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> They are good mate... Since doing them with winny on training days i have seen such a massive difference. Start off with one and see how you get on. 2 was just too much for me.


Will do,thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

i like ma EPH 25's befeore training ..gives you that ooopph

Ephedrine 30mg

caffiene 120mg

aspirin 30mg

narnagin 80mg

only need one


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> i like ma EPH 25's befeore training ..gives you that ooopph
> 
> Ephedrine 30mg
> 
> ...


I've got some ROHM thermolipid in the cupboard which i bring out when things get a bit drastic. 1ml drop in a juice drink, but my god does it make you go wobbly, and i do mean wobbly... Misses started taking it and her daughter asked her what was wrong once as she was trying to text on her phone and her hands and head were shaking so much from concentration she looked fvcking demented.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I've got some ROHM thermolipid in the cupboard which i bring out when things get a bit drastic. 1ml drop in a juice drink, but my god does it make you go wobbly, and i do mean wobbly... Misses started taking it and her daughter asked her what was wrong once as she was trying to text on her phone and her hands and head were shaking so much from concentration she looked fvcking demented.


them ephs make me hyper in about 20 mins and then cant wait to get into them weights.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> them ephs make me hyper in about 20 mins and then cant wait to get into them weights.


I am natty:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I am natty:lol:


So am i.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> So am i.


Pants on fire//////////////////


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Natty batty fatty tatty :laugh:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Pants on fire//////////////////





Replicator said:


> Natty batty fatty tatty :laugh:


Bloody immature children's is what you lot are.... :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Bloody immature children's is what you lot are.... :lol:


cant really argue with that L.S :wacko:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BBBBuT Daaaaaad...................


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

No training today, had to go to London, so chest tomorrow...

Never ate anything today apart from two packets of crisps in the car on my way to London and a bottle of cherry Lucozade. Got the severe shakes, thought i was going to pass out, when i got home so cooked up 5 eggs and 2 cheese bap thingies.. ( i know, i know)

Pinned 1ml of cyp now. Skin round my belly has gone really loose and stretchy almost like there is no fat in it just water, can almost touch my fingers together on the sides if i pinch it together. Need to just keep it up and keep going, shed, shed, shed.. Am finding it hard at times though with certain foods, feel like having more than one cheat day sometimes.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep it up mate,you have more willpower than me,that's for sure


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

recent back shot, check out that ass... :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> View attachment 88139
> 
> 
> recent back shot, check out that ass... :lol:


What do you think of Dyson hoovers now you are a gay Icon:laugh:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> What do you think of Dyson hoovers now you are a gay Icon:laugh:


Well. They are quite falic in a sense that they are upright and they suck, :lol: far be it for me to say how i love the pink shimmering on the tip......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Well. They are quite falic in a sense that they are upright and they suck, :lol: far be it for me to say how i love the pink shimmering on the tip......


oooooooooooooooo Cecil


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> oooooooooooooooo Cecil


Cecil is a caterpillar, cecil is my friend, last time i saw cecil he was thiiiiiiiiiiiis big (>>>>>>><<<<<<<<) i said "cecil, what have you done", he said,

"I ate a snail"


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> View attachment 88139
> 
> 
> recent back shot, check out that ass... :lol:


I've lost my spine, :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I've lost my spine, :laugh:


Invertibrate:scared:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Had to show the misses who's boss earlier too. Dug the garden up ready for some turf and things were looking a little hot and sweaty... Think the test is kicking in, :laugh:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Invertibrate:scared:


Wash your mouth out... Fvcking Essex boys.. :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Wash your mouth out... Fvcking Essex boys.. :whistling:


Calm down,,,,,,a ..........Calm down----fookin test!!!!pmsl


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Calm down,,,,,,a ..........Calm down----fookin test!!!!pmsl


I might be up your way soon. A few of the lads are planning a ride out to Southend so we'll have to stop for a full english and a cup of tea me ole china.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I might be up your way soon. A few of the lads are planning a ride out to Southend so we'll have to stop for a full english and a cup of tea me ole china.


Hay let me know as i am not there too much,remember we are shut Sundays:thumb:

You will have a crackin meal mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hay let me know as i am not there too much,remember we are shut Sundays:thumb:
> 
> You will have a crackin meal mate


That's cool, might be a Saturday. You'll have to order plenty of eggs in, :lol: or i'll just have two plates.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> That's cool, might be a Saturday. You'll have to order plenty of eggs in, :lol: or i'll just have two plates.


We have 500/week plus,i may order an extra box.

If you like Runny poached they are a must!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> We have 500/week plus,i may order an extra box.
> 
> If you like Runny poached they are a must!


Sausage, egg, blood pudding, bacon, beans, tinned tom's, fried bread and buttered to mop up with, (milky shut your eyes,  ) A nice cup of tea... fvck i'm hungry now.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sausage, egg, blood pudding, bacon, beans, tinned tom's, fried bread and buttered to mop up with, (milky shut your eyes,  ) A nice cup of tea... fvck i'm hungry now.....


We have crusty bread too


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just cooking myself up a lasagne, with some extra cheese and a tin of meatballs... :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just cooking myself up a lasagne, with some extra cheese and a tin of meatballs... :lol:


I am actualy having a shake,upping protein and carbs,i have not been eating enough,so try a week or two and see.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> View attachment 88139
> 
> 
> recent back shot, check out that ass... :lol:


why is it taken in the dark ..............................I can see them cheeky litttle butt cheeks ...no **** :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> why is it taken in the dark ..............................I can see them cheeky litttle butt cheeks ...no **** :lol:


 :blink:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just been up and trained chest and a bit of shoulders . really good session although my joints are a little achy..

0.5ml of thermolipid instead of malice just to mix things up..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am off to do legs shortly. not looking forward to it TBH but has to be done.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am off to do legs shortly. not looking forward to it TBH but has to be done.


Look yourself in the mirror and say over and over again, I'M AN ANIMAL, I'M AN ANIMAL....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Right, tonight lads i am off to Brewers fare again.. Chicken night tonight, all you can eat for £9.99.

Going to se how much i can eat tonight before i fall over, :lol:

All washed down with a cold Guiness of course. :laugh:

Pictures to follow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy it mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Right, tonight lads i am off to Brewers fare again.. Chicken night tonight, all you can eat for £9.99.
> 
> Going to se how much i can eat tonight before i fall over, :lol:
> 
> ...


yea have a good one bud


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Well that didn't go exactly as planned..

Ended up spending the day in bed on sunday from what i think was food poisoning????

Felt like utter crap late Saturday night, had a bad night sleep and when i woke in the morning, i felt like i had a hangover.

Maybe it was all the spices on the chicken, who knows, but i won't be going there again for chicken.

On a plus side, i feel fvcking great in my body, weight is up, fat is down and still about 5 or 6 weeks left of Test.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Well that didn't go exactly as planned..
> 
> Ended up spending the day in bed on sunday from what i think was food poisoning????
> 
> ...


it could be but remember there is a lot of sickness bugs going about they were rife up here for a while


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes Milkman has been ill too,glad your training is on one mate,great a?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I still feel like shlt...

Back trained today, missed legs on Monday. Diet hasn't been brilliant but hoping to get that back on track.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I still feel like shlt...
> 
> Back trained today, missed legs on Monday. Diet hasn't been brilliant but hoping to get that back on track.


Bad one mate,i have been totaly fooked since last sat,cannot be assed and aches/pains,is this just age???:no:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Bad one mate,i have been totaly fooked since last sat,cannot be assed and aches/pains,is this just age???:no:


phrwhaphrr wait till ye get to 57 :sad:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Bad one mate,i have been totaly fooked since last sat,cannot be assed and aches/pains,is this just age???:no:


Don't know mate. Things do get harder as you get older....



Replicator said:


> phrwhaphrr wait till ye get to 57 :sad:


 :blink:

Back feels good today, nice and tight, left shoulder is ****ed though, cuff problems, grrrr....

Whatever it was i had has gone so diet is back on again.

Bought 24 cans of tuna and thought i'd give some sweet chilli a go instead of the usual mayonnaise. Quite nice although bloody expensive.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Try tuna with loads of malt or balsamic vinegar and chilli or ground black pepper,makes your mouth water more and vinegar aids digestion:thumb:

Cheap too,ya tight cvnt:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Try tuna with loads of malt or balsamic vinegar and chilli or ground black pepper,makes your mouth water more and vinegar aids digestion:thumb:
> 
> Cheap too,ya tight cvnt:lol:


Intersting, might melt my innards, lmao.... Who's a tight cvnt? eating on a budget leaves more money for..... Well its just leaves more money, hahaha.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Intersting, might melt my innards, lmao.... Who's a tight cvnt? eating on a budget leaves more money for..... Well its just leaves more money, hahaha.


Nah,as all the winkles would say....Man up:innocent:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Bought 24 cans of tuna and thought i'd give some sweet chilli a go instead of the usual mayonnaise. Quite nice although bloody expensive.





biglbs said:


> Try tuna with loads of malt or balsamic vinegar and chilli or ground black pepper,makes your mouth water more and vinegar aids digestion:thumb:
> 
> Cheap too,ya tight cvnt:lol:


I can teat tuna so i put two can in teh blender with a squirt of jalepeno sauce or half a tin of hienz beans , salt and pepper and half a pint of water ..whizz up and pour even amounts into two protien shakers and then fill to the top with water adn put in teh fridge to cool .................there ye go ...you now have two protien rich tuna shakes and so easy to drink and very very tasy indeed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mg:



Replicator said:


> I can teat tuna so i put two can in teh blender with a squirt of jalepeno sauce or half a tin of hienz beans , salt and pepper and half a pint of water ..whizz up and pour even amounts into two protien shakers and then fill to the top with water adn put in teh fridge to cool .................there ye go ...you now have two protien rich tuna shakes and so easy to drink and very very tasy indeed


WTF is wrong with you???

That sounds sick mate.............i have drunk tuna once and once only.....Nononono pah:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Oooohhh!!!, i blended tuna once too, tasted disgusting, don't know why when i'll happily do two or three tins in one go..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> mg:
> 
> WTF is wrong with you???
> 
> That sounds sick mate.............i have drunk tuna once and once only.....Nononono pah:lol:





LunaticSamurai said:


> Oooohhh!!!, i blended tuna once too, tasted disgusting, don't know why when i'll happily do two or three tins in one go..


Tossers :lol: it ahs to be cold out o teh fridge mind and you havent tried it the way ive said now have ye so stop surmising and give it a try :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Tossers :lol: it ahs to be cold out o teh fridge mind and you havent tried it the way ive said now have ye so stop surmising and give it a try :thumb:


No,sharn't!!Shall not!!

Will not ever,ever,so there pah! :tongue:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> No,sharn't!!Shall not!!
> 
> Will not ever,ever,so there pah! :tongue:


bwahahahaahaahahahaahaahahahaahaahahahaahaahahahaahaahahahaahaahahahaahaahahahaaha

ahahahaahaahahahaahaahahahaahaahahahaahaahahahaaha


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Never got to train yesterday, so trained today, never got to pin yesterday so pinned today, :lol:

Chest today, wen't really well, shoulder is holding up nicely. Cuff exercises before i trained.

Abs done after..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Replicator said:


> I can teat tuna so i put two can in teh blender with a squirt of jalepeno sauce or half a tin of hienz beans , salt and pepper and half a pint of water ..whizz up and pour even amounts into two protien shakers and then fill to the top with water adn put in teh fridge to cool .................there ye go ...you now have two protien rich tuna shakes and so easy to drink and very very tasy indeed


You are a sick sick man !


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Bollox. I'va ran out of winny...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Bollox. I'va ran out of winny...


Get some Tuna :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> You are a sick sick man !


X 2


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Get some Tuna :thumbup1:


Got some, lol... Bought 24 cans up Tesco 49p each, plus 90 eggs for £9


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Got some, lol... Bought 24 cans up Tesco 49p each, plus 90 eggs for £9


Thats the ticket ..good prices has tescos


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Got to love Tesco...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Got to love Tesco...


Agreed !!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Chest is hurting tonight, keep getting this, feels like my rib cage is being crushed, right above my upper abs...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Chest is hurting tonight, keep getting this, feels like my rib cage is being crushed, right above my upper abs...


could be a hiatis hernia ...best get it checkout LS


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> could be a hiatis hernia ...best get it checkout LS


Interesting? Would there be any other symptoms?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Interesting? Would there be any other symptoms?


Hiatal Hernia Symptoms

For most people, a hiatal hernia by itself causes no symptoms.

•Chest pain or pressure

•Heartburn

•Difficulty swallowing

•Coughing

•Belching

•Hiccups

•Pain: At times, a hiatal hernia causes chest pain or upper abdominal pain when the stomach becomes trapped above the diaphragm through the narrow esophageal hiatus.

•Other causes: Rarely, with a fixed hiatal hernia, the blood supply is cut off to the trapped portion of the stomach, causing great pain and serious illness. This is called a strangulated hiatal hernia, and it is a true medical emergency.

•Hiatal hernia also causes symptoms of discomfort when it is associated with a condition called gastroesophageal reflux disease, commonly called GERD. This condition is characterized by upwelling of stomach acids and digestive enzymes into the esophagus through a weakened sphincter that is supposed to act as a one-way valve between the esophagus and stomach. Hiatal hernia is thought to contribute to the weakening of this sphincter muscle.

?Although it is true that hiatal hernia or GERD can cause chest pain similar to angina (or heart pain) including chest pressure that can radiate to the arm or neck, do not assume that such pain is caused by the less serious condition of the two. When in doubt, it is safer to be seen by a doctor immediately in order to rule out more serious problems first.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Hiatal Hernia Symptoms
> 
> For most people, a hiatal hernia by itself causes no symptoms.
> 
> ...


Think i'll get up the doctors. Its been killing me today.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Think i'll get up the doctors. Its been killing me today.


Best to be on the safe side L.S :thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

No training today, going to hit legs tomorrow. Had a bit of a cheat today with food too... :whistling:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Best to be on the safe side L.S :thumbup1:


Liking the new avi, back is looking huge mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Liking the new avi, back is looking huge mate.


X2!

Rep your a freak :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> X2!
> 
> Rep your a freak :lol:


I think its co's he's 5ft tall, makes his back look wider than normal.. Plus his shaved head makes it look smaller.. :lol:

His biceps are only 13inches...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Liking the new avi, back is looking huge mate.





R0BR0ID said:


> X2!
> 
> Rep your a freak :lol:


Thanks guys

L.S my stats are up you rascal

5 foot 8 and 15 inches


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> L.S my stats are up you rascal
> 
> 5 foot 8 and 15 inches


Aha!!!! :thumbup1: So your 6ft 9. Your a Scottish monster...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Aha!!!! :thumbup1: So your 6ft 9. Your a Scottish monster...


there's no answer to that one :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> there's no answer to that one :lol:


My stupidity is best not answered sometimes... lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> My stupidity is best not answered sometimes... lol


Hows the chest L.S ??


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Hows the chest L.S ??


Been alright today mate.. Not had any problems,..

Misses keeps telling me its the way i sit, its me that is crushing my chest???


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Been alright today mate.. Not had any problems,..
> 
> Misses keeps telling me its the way i sit, its me that is crushing my chest???


LOL ..well, get a grip man and sit up :lol: hope thats all it is tho


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> LOL ..well, get a grip man and sit up :lol: hope thats all it is tho


Think i am still going to see the quack though, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Think i am still going to see the quack though, better safe than sorry.


Absolutely :thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Legs done today.. Feeling good, had a good session, was in and out, including abs in about 50 minutes.

Warm up on the leg press 4 sets nice and slow.

Squat, 3 sets of not very heavy weight.

Stiff leg deads, 3 sets

Leg extension 3 sets

Reverse leg curl, 3 sets.

Abs, done.

Serious lower back pump when doing SLDL, felt damn good.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looks like all is well in here. carry on..

oh apart from your chesticles lol !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> looks like all is well in here. carry on..
> 
> oh apart from your chesticles lol !!!


Tell me about it.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Will be doing some weight and measurement in a few weeks, and i'll be reporting back, feeling good though all the same.

Still need to shift a little more fat though, but it seems that its loose skin as its really stretchy and nothing in it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Legs done today.. Feeling good, had a good session, was in and out, including abs in about 50 minutes.
> 
> Warm up on the leg press 4 sets nice and slow.
> 
> ...





LunaticSamurai said:


> Will be doing some weight and measurement in a few weeks, and i'll be reporting back, feeling good though all the same.
> 
> Still need to shift a little more fat though, but it seems that its loose skin as its really stretchy and nothing in it.


All good then L.S ...............the skin ...just cut it off and sow up ..it will heal :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> All good then L.S ...............the skin ...just cut it off and sow up ..it will heal :lol:


 :lol: believe me mate, if i could i would.

I sit hear thinking about all the years i abused my health with drugs, eating shlt, drinking, smoking and not exercising, then looking at people who have maintained a healthy lifestyle. Differences in just skin texture alone is amazing, but you don't actually realise all the places you gain fat until you GAIN fat. Backs of the arms, midsection, lower back, upper back, backs of the legs, calves, face and neck. Its fvcking hard to get it back to a decent shape.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> :lol: believe me mate, if i could i would.
> 
> I sit hear thinking about all the years i abused my health with drugs, eating shlt, drinking, smoking and not exercising, then looking at people who have maintained a healthy lifestyle. Differences in just skin texture alone is amazing, but you don't actually realise all the places you gain fat until you GAIN fat. Backs of the arms, midsection, lower back, upper back, backs of the legs, calves, face and neck. Its fvcking hard to get it back to a decent shape.


exactly L.S ..the body acts as a whole unit thats, why spot fat reduction is b0llocks > only way to get rid of fat in one place is to the fvcker sucked out of ye


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good mate!

I am away so limited access!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> I am away so limited access!


What you up to?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> What you up to?


Born free and then they caught me

Nah,,,,,,bit of motorhome holls mate in Dorset


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Born free and then they caught me
> 
> LOL..
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Backety back back.. !


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I keep going dizzy for some reason. Had this a few years back where it felt like someone moved everything and then put it back really quickly, stopped me dead in my tracks and i had to put my hands out to make sure i didn't fall over.

Never found out what it was, even though i was told it might be my glasses.

Anyway it cleared up and never got a problem for about 5 years but yesterday i got it whilst driving, like the earth just span round 360 in a split second and just now sitting in the living room.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I keep going dizzy for some reason. Had this a few years back where it felt like someone moved everything and then put it back really quickly, stopped me dead in my tracks and i had to put my hands out to make sure i didn't fall over.
> 
> Never found out what it was, even though i was told it might be my glasses.
> 
> Anyway it cleared up and never got a problem for about 5 years but yesterday i got it whilst driving, like the earth just span round 360 in a split second and just now sitting in the living room.


any chance you could have sinus problems mate ??


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> any chance you could have sinus problems mate ??


Erm, possible i suppose, been very nasally lately.

What made you say that?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Back trained, lovely session, fvcking gorgeous session.

Seated pull 3 sets at 91kg

Lat pull down 3 sets 77kg

Deadlifts 4 sets in total finishing on 140kg

Bent over rows with 35kg bar and 2 light sets of rear delt raises.

Abs.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Already done about 100grams of protein today. Got 1kg of lamb for dinner about 3pm which is around 250grams of protein, so well on my way to hitting my goals for today.

Tesco late last night was getting rid of them for Just over £2 each so bought 4. If i had known in advance i'd of bought all of them, but there was about 20, lol...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fvck i couldn't eat all that, had to save half of it for later, lol..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

love them last three posts


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> love them last three posts


Proper journal.. 

Just heated up the rest and still couldn't do it, :laugh: Does about 800 grams count?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

When are you going dizzy mate ?

I find this when my blood sugars are low ...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Proper journal..
> 
> Just heated up the rest and still couldn't do it, :laugh: Does about 800 grams count?





Milky said:


> When are you going dizzy mate ?
> 
> I find this when my blood sugars are low ...


lucosade losange , that should do the trick


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> When are you going dizzy mate ?
> 
> I find this when my blood sugars are low ...


It comes and goes to be honest George. But i get no warning, like the other day in the car, driving along and all of a sudden, BOOM!!! like someone moved earth. Could have been quite dangerous.



Replicator said:


> lucosade losange , that should do the trick


Hmm, thats the other thing. I get really shaky and feel faint if i don't eat in the morning.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> It comes and goes to be honest George. But i get no warning, like the other day in the car, driving along and all of a sudden, BOOM!!! like someone moved earth. Could have been quite dangerous.
> 
> Hmm, thats the other thing. I get really shaky and feel faint if i don't eat in the morning.


Did you say you had already been checked for diabetis ??


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Did you say you had already been checked for diabetis ??


No mate, not been checked, however my mate that works at my gym said its possible i may be hyperglycaemic?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Also, the following symptoms i have regarding the above.

Kidney problems, (7 years of kidney stones)

Polyphagia - frequent hunger, especially pronounced hunger

Polydipsia - frequent thirst, especially excessive thirst

Polyuria - frequent urination

Blurred vision

Fatigue (sleepiness)

Dry mouth

Dry or itchy skin


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> No mate, not been checked, however my mate that works at my gym said its possible i may be hyperglycaemic?


Id get checked ...........my brother is a diabetic (type 1 ) and he has to eat carbs at certain times or he goes all to fvck


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Also, the following symptoms i have regarding the above.
> 
> Kidney problems, (7 years of kidney stones)
> 
> ...


DOCTORS !!!!!!!!!!NOW L.S ....believe it or not but stress can cause the last 4 ..........it can take time to come out on ye tho ...........I got a touch of IBS 4 months after the death of my son ...........told it just took time to build up before sytoms really hit me. had it for about six weeks then it went away as quick as came on............................now we know the stress you were under just not too long ago M8 so could be coming to teh surface now. worth checking on.

Wish you well


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> DOCTORS !!!!!!!!!!NOW L.S ....believe it or not but stress can cause the last 4 ..........it can take time to come out on ye tho ...........I got a touch of IBS 4 months after the death of my son ...........told it just took time to build up before sytoms really hit me. had it for about six weeks then it went away as quick as came on............................now we know the stress you were under just not too long ago M8 so could be coming to teh surface now. worth checking on.
> 
> Wish you well


I know where your coming from on that one, my misses suffers from Hair loss (Alopecia) due to stress. She's had this since the first time her dad went into hospital quite a few years back, lost about 30% of her hair, it grows back, then she loses some again., and i've always said she has Timotei hair, lovely and long and smooth.

Since what happened, happened and a shed load of other stuff over the years, its probably got on top of me, as you say it can take a while to come out.

I don't really do stress, i brush it under the carpet and get on with it. So maybe.

Had an upsetting day today as well. Just going through things with the misses and her mum, sorting out the WILL and all that guff so in turn talking about her dad..... :sad:

Anyway!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Back feels really good today, probably could have pushed myself a bit more.

What else can i do for back for mass?

800mg cyp pinned, had some blood come out when i pulled out but after a few seconds of holding the ass cheek it stopped.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Currently doing Dead lifts, Bent over rows, lat pull down and seated lat pull for back. What else it there for mass? Don't make me resort to my bible.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Currently doing Dead lifts, Bent over rows, lat pull down and seated lat pull for back. What else it there for mass? Don't make me resort to my bible.


Try seated rows mate, thats all l would add TBH.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Try seated rows mate, thats all l would add TBH.


The seated lat pull we have also is a seated row. Can move your hands into three different positions, so maybe i should do 2-3 sets on that instead of just one.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> The seated lat pull we have also is a seated row. Can move your hands into three different positions, so maybe i should do 2-3 sets on that instead of just one.


I get a good squeeze on the seated rows mate, you nver know till you try.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I know where your coming from on that one, my misses suffers from Hair loss (Alopecia) due to stress. She's had this since the first time her dad went into hospital quite a few years back, lost about 30% of her hair, it grows back, then she loses some again., and i've always said she has Timotei hair, lovely and long and smooth.
> 
> Since what happened, happened and a shed load of other stuff over the years, its probably got on top of me, as you say it can take a while to come out.
> 
> ...


yea its a sad and tough affair .no doubt L,S...both me and teh Mrs parents have all gone now , last one 14 years ago now so when I say I know how it all feels I can says so with some authority,

I feel for you bro and nothing nobody says can help ....but with hind sight I will say this its good to remember the happytimes and not dwell on the last few weeks or months.

we are all diferent and handle in our own way, but that ceratainly helped us .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Currently doing Dead lifts, Bent over rows, lat pull down and seated lat pull for back. What else it there for mass? Don't make me resort to my bible.


do them all except deads with a very wide grip and hold every rep of the work set in the contracted positon for a full second and really squeeze them shoulder blades together let back out slow.

If the seated lat pulls are sitting rows then fine ..if not drop them and add sitting rows ...I would not add another exercise ,it would be too much ...remembr its good to have different exercises to swap around with when you change your regime around ...............


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> do them all except deads with a very wide grip


We have a peck deck that you can move to do reverse back, (sit round the other way instead of facing people) but to be honest, i think that is more an isolation than a mass builder.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> yea its a sad and tough affair .no doubt L,S...both me and teh Mrs parents have all gone now , last one 14 years ago now so when I say I know how it all feels I can says so with some authority,
> 
> I feel for you bro and nothing nobody says can help ....but with hind sight I will say this its good to remember the happytimes and not dwell on the last few weeks or months.
> 
> we are all diferent and handle in our own way, but that ceratainly helped us .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> We have a peck deck that you can move to do reverse back, (sit round the other way instead of facing people) but to be honest, i think that is more an isolation than a mass builder.


nah that sounds more for shoulders NO ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> nah that sounds more for shoulders NO ?


It is really. Rear delt and inner back.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> It is really. Rear delt and inner back.


yea but as you say isolation not a big exercise ................like what you are really needing


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> yea but as you say isolation not a big exercise ................like what you are really needing


Not after any isolation at the moment. That's why i am not training arms directly.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Think my cheat weekend has started early... I've eaten a serious amount of carbs and its not even Saturday.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Think my cheat weekend has started early... I've eaten a serious amount of carbs and its not even Saturday.


Weird so have i tonight .........im well ashamed now ;;;;;after my tea which was 4 poached eggs on a slice of brown toast I had (an hour later) one of my home made yougurts with a banana in , and then 1 hr after that I had porridge with another banana in,,,,,,,,then 6 soor plooms :blush: :sad:

see ya the morra :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U greedy mofos


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> U greedy mofos


exactly :blush:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Replicator said:


> exactly :blush:


I'm off to eat a packet of bacon and 6 eggs... Lalalala


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

poached eggs on burgen bread for me ....

dont feel the need for cheat days or weekends anymore, just a cheat meal or 1 treat per week is staving off all my cravings, and i guess seeing my results everyday stops me from wanting to do sh1t at weekends food wise !! X


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm off to eat a packet of bacon and 6 eggs... Lalalala


ive just seen you photos (very nice by the way ) and you wil never eat all that ...youve nowhere to put it LOL


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Replicator said:


> ive just seen you photos (very nice by the way ) and you wil never eat all that ...youve nowhere to put it LOL


Thanks rep but that's where you're wrong... I can pack the food away fine lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks rep but that's where you're wrong... I can pack the food away fine lol


nice fast metabolism Kay ..............to die for LOL


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Nice of you to pop in Kay, 

Chest done today and a damn good session at that...

Left the gym and got in the car, took my top off as its fvcking sweltering down here.... Popped in to see a mate and got a load of comments from one of my mates as i got out the car. Then my mate text me and said, "What gear you on i need some" :laugh: He doesn't know i'm on anything so i just said, "nothing. Finished winny about 3 weeks ago". He said, i was looking good...

So to conclude, FVCKING ALPHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Nice of you to pop in Kay,
> 
> Chest done today and a damn good session at that...
> 
> ...


Woo raise the roof lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Nice of you to pop in Kay,
> 
> Chest done today and a damn good session at that...
> 
> ...


MINTED !!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so you went to see a mate and took your top of to meet him lol and thats alpha ??


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> so you went to see a mate and took your top of to meet him lol and thats alpha ??


You want a slap, bum head?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Legs done today, good session, felt really strong...

I know my legs are getting biger as my leather bike trousers were tight today, lol...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:innocent:



LunaticSamurai said:


> Legs done today, good session, felt really strong...
> 
> I know my legs are getting biger as my leather bike trousers were tight today, lol...


 :thumb:

One for the ladies!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'm still around, lol... Just had a lot of work on lately... Updates soon.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


>


bump LOL


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I duno I was told to join this journal and nothing's happening lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Legs done yesterday, back tomorrow....

Been really busy lately so i have not ha time to myself much, which is a good thing, co's one thing i can't stand is when i am not doing anything.

Coming to the end of my test now too, but for some reason about 2 weeks ago, i lost my appetite...?

I wen't from hitting my daily targets, to eating 1 meal a day and snacks? just didn't feel like eating at all and i can't figure out why?

I have however been horny as fvck, :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Legs done yesterday, back tomorrow....
> 
> Been really busy lately so i have not ha time to myself much, which is a good thing, co's one thing i can't stand is when i am not doing anything.
> 
> ...


Good to see ye posting L.S glad all is going well .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Good to see ye posting L.S glad all is going well .


Thanks mate... Just realy busy lately.



biglbs said:


> :lol:


What you laughing at?

Back done yesterday, really pushed it hard even though i knew i was going to ache, left out deadlifts too, but i don't ache at all.

Chest tomorrow and looking forward to it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :lol:


 :lol: Horny as fook lol made me laugh....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> :lol: Horny as fook lol made me laugh....


That would be the combination of test and my womans vagina, :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> That would be the combination of test and my womans vagina, :lol:


A very good place to start :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> That would be the combination of test and my womans vagina, :lol:


Testgina?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Replicator said:


> hi


Hello...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cvnt goes a-wol and says.............................................................................Hello,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,?!You ok buddy?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Cvnt goes a-wol and says.............................................................................Hello,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,?!You ok buddy?


I never did go AWOL. lol.... And i replied to Rep saying Hi... 

I'm ok mate... just not had chance to get on here much...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Id noticed lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Id noticed lol


If your noticing then your checking in from time to time,  Can't help being busy.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I never did go AWOL. lol.... And i replied to Rep saying Hi...
> 
> I'm ok mate... just not had chance to get on here much...[/quote
> 
> WE WAS WORRIED ABOUT YOU ME OL MATE caps balls


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been balling my eyes out with worry  can't eat... Can't sleep... Lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi LS , I think KAY is talking bollocks :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I wouldnt do such a thing  hi rep!


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done m8


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I wouldnt do such a thing  hi rep!


 I know I was only kiddin


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

WrathFreak said:


> Well done m8


You just random posted straight thread too mmmmm


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You just random posted straight thread too mmmmm


Maybe a Crack head !!!!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Troll?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

gremlin ??


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Boogeyman???


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

knobhead? :laugh:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've been balling my eyes out with worry  can't eat... Can't sleep... Lol


Bless ya!!! it'll be ok soon, stop worrying... x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

At least I will get some sleep tonight now I know youre ok lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> At least I will get some sleep tonight now I know youre ok lol


Sarcastic person... (wanted to say Biatch but i'm polite)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Where did he go?? :confused1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I think u just said it lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Odd a?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Eh? Biglbs u been sniffing glue?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Eh? Biglbs u been sniffing glue?


I hope not,well i was workin in confined spaces with some yesterday,why? :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hey L.S , hope all is well with you, ....... not heard from ye in a while


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> hey L.S , hope all is well with you, ....... not heard from ye in a while


Not heard for ages,where are you Ls?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Not heard for ages,where are you Ls?


Yea exactly ..............has this Samurai went awol ?


----------

